# Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/22/12



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Hungry for Gold*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It should be an interesting RAW


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Historic loss? Jeez.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hope they give the tag match some decent time , could be great if they limit Cara to getting beat up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Those six weeks since Night Of Champions sure passed by quickly. WWE needs to bring it this week on the go home show to Hell In A Cell.

Also, more Vince backstage and in-ring segments and JR & JBL on commentary plz.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obama vs. Romney > Punk vs. Ryback tbh.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking forward to the tag team match more than anything.

I wonder what Cena's role will be on this weeks RAW? I hope he doesn't get announced special guest referee for the match between Punk and Ryback.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Obama vs. Romney > Punk vs. Ryback tbh.


bama


McMahon probably anticipates Raw getting its assed kicked by the final debate and football, but there's still a PPV to sell for Sunday.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Obama vs. Romney > Punk vs. Ryback tbh.


Romney says, "Feed me more!"

Also, hope the GIANTS can force a Game 7, in which case I'll doubtless be watching Game 7, _then_ the presidential debate and then finally Raw at some point, haha.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please no more fucking Sheamus vs Barrett matches. At least not until Big Show loses at HIAC and they can feud for real. (not happening, but whatever)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal, and Drew McIntyre, but together as this "band" I actually don't mind them. I'm actually intrigued to see what ways they find to embarrass themselves this week. I want a concert, Jinder Mahal doing rock music is something I don't think anyone would want to miss.

I guess we'll finally have it known Rhodes Scholars are the number one contenders, hell, everyone knew they were winning the tournament right from the beginning when they shot the angle for the feud BEFORE the tournament. fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Obama vs. Romney > Punk vs. Ryback tbh.


Anyone think the ratings reaching below 2.0 is a possibility? The amount of people that tune in for the debate is MASSIVE. With the amount of competition Raw has tomorrow, I expect a big hit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RAW Review:

The show was way too fucking long. Sheamus had a predictable match in which he came out on top, only for Big Show to attack him afterwards. OMG IS THERE ANY WAY SHEAMUS CAN DEFEAT THE GIANT INSIDE HELL IN A CELL!? Punk cut some awesome promos and was the best/only good thing about the show again. RAW ends with Ryback standing tall again. NOWHERE FOR PUNK TO RUN THIS SUNDAY.

Elsewhere, Ziggler lost again, "Tell Hell No" did some wacky comedy tag-teaming, ADR attacked Orton and Cesaro beat a jobber.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be watching the debate myself most likely, never sleep until like 3 or 4am these days anyway and no lectures on tuesday. Will probably catch RAW in-between parts of the debate and tuesday. Looking forward to RyBack/Punk stuff, aswell as Miz and tag teams.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Heel said:


> RAW Review:
> 
> The show was way too fucking long. Sheamus had a predictable match in which he came out on top, only for Big Show to attack him afterwards. OMG IS THERE ANY WAY SHEAMUS CAN DEFEAT THE GIANT INSIDE HELL IN A CELL!? Punk cut some awesome promos and was the best/only good thing about the show again. RAW ends with Ryback standing tall again. NOWHERE FOR PUNK TO RUN THIS SUNDAY.
> 
> Elsewhere, Ziggler lost again, "Tell Hell No" did some wacky comedy tag-teaming, ADR attacked Orton and Cesaro beat a jobber.


You forgot that Raw is the longest running episodic television show in history and WWE are proud to be partnering with Susan G Koman to battle breast cancer.

Other than that, pretty spot on review.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

At least Rhodes Scholars/Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio should be a hell of a match, so there's _something_ to which we can look forward.

I'm sure they'll be showing MetLife Stadium a dozen times or so, too, but I don't mind that, really.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You forgot that Raw is the longest running episodic television show in history and WWE are proud to be partnering with Susan G Koman to battle breast cancer.
> 
> Other than that, pretty spot on review.


*DID YOU KNOW?*
WWE did something tranquil that we're bragging about.

Trending Now on Twitter!
Social Media Ambassador
TOUT US!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You forgot that Raw is the longest running episodic television show in history and WWE are proud to be partnering with Susan G Koman to battle breast cancer.
> 
> Other than that, pretty spot on review.


He also forgot Miz jobs for no reason, AJ makes bad, unrealistic facial expressions that are intended to portray her as crazy but actually make her look outright stupid, and 1 hour of Raw recaps from last week presented to you by the latest dime a dozen energy supplement who's paying for advertising space on their show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot that AJ will be completely useless and infuriating in every segment she appears in.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> At least Rhodes Scholars/Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio should be a hell of a match, so there's _something_ to which we can look forward.


So long as it does not get interrupted by a commercial or so it could have great flow. But unfortunately it most likely will.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
And that commercial break is going to take place right after Rey and Cara do a double dive to the outside on Rhodes and Sandow.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

^"Welcome back from commercial, we now see Rhodes and Sandow in control"

Nearly always happens. Should be enjoyable match either way, but commercials in middle of matches when watching live annoys me a bit. On DVR/Youtube it isn't a problem though.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

^ Brodus Clay will job to someone and another Wade Barrett vs Sheamus match will be announced.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

couple of random BS matches will added to the HIAC PPV since there is only 5 so far (unless they plan to have 5 20+ minute matches, a musical perfermance, and a whole bunch of backstage stuff). Don't know what matches that will be.

Anyways I will be watching who will make a fool of themselves first: Obama or Romney


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck goes on during commercials?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Anyways I will be watching who will make a fool of themselves first: Obama or Romney


I wouldn't be surprised if we got a "mock" debate, like they did with Donald & Rosie. Someone as Obama, someone else as Romney, with heavy Republican support & a reminder to vote. Plus maybe something to give Linda free advertising/publicity.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we got a "mock" debate, like they did with Donald & Rosie. Someone as Obama, someone else as Romney, with heavy Republican support & a reminder to vote. Plus maybe something to give Linda free advertising/publicity.


Doubt it. Taking the piss out of a presidential election while running for senate will add more fuel to the fire against Linda. She won't allow any of it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Probably have Punk and Ryback have a "debate" moderated by Cena

Punk goes off on a long speech for 10 minutes, Cena will ask Ryback "how do you respond?"

"FEED ME MORE" beats Punk up again

Raw goes off air

Calling it now


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> What the fuck goes on during commercials?


Headlock for 5 minutes.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

My god the rating is gonna be horrible. 

RAW goes up against the debate & my Bears are playing it doesn't look too good for them.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> My god the rating is gonna be horrible.
> 
> RAW goes up against the debate & my Bears are playing it doesn't look too good for them.


and a possible game 7 of the NLCS


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

more bad news for Vince: Game 7 of the NLCS (Giants killed St. Louis tonight).

good luck dude on trying to bring in the viewers.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone want to guess the rating RAW will get?

I'll go with a 2.7


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The debates, Monday Night Football and game 7 of the MLB playoffs? That rating will stink. I say anywhere from 2.4 - 2.6


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

I'll be at raw so hopefully it delivers! (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll be watching this week RAW, but only for _Rhodes Scholars_ and _Hell No_. This could really mean a well heated feud if WWE doesn't fuck this one up too. *Intelligence Vs. Arrogance*. Give _Sandow_ mic time and he'll make _Hell No_ more funnier and awesome than they already are.

_Sin/Rey_ have no reason to be the tag champs or even be in a feud with_ Hell No_. Just no. 

I'm honestly not looking forward to anything _Ryback_ does, he has proven he can squash _Punk_ on both Live TV and house shows. Not looking forward to anything involves _Punk vs. Ryback/vs. Cena_. 

Ratings would suck if the same routine is done for this RAW again.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*WWE is So Screwed this Week......*

here me out on why wwe is going to have one of the worst weeks

putting ryback in the main event match shocked me
-he is not ready
-sets up a no win situation

there needs to be a clear winner in HIAC, its a no dq match, so either punk wins and kills rybacks push, or ryback wins and well i don't even want to go there

or they do a corny run in, or punk running away which would kill the HITC matches even more

thats not it though, on raw they will be going up against the debate, which will draw huge numbers, thats bad enough, there will be a game 7 mlb game also, and a nfl game

we could see another 2.5 rating or even lower tomorrow night, and its extra bad because its a go home show to a ppv that sucks to begin with

so this is a perfect storm for a near record low rating and buyrate

hard to predict an exact number, but if they do a 2.7 or more it would shock me, i would think at most 2.6, maybe 2.4-2.5

they only pull a 2.8-2.9 with no debate/mlb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE is So Screwed this Week......*

yeah interference in hell a cell match usually kills the concept


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE is So Screwed this Week......*

really you comparing that classic match with today, that was awesome then, but nothing like that will happen in todays world

you really think another monster kane will show up after a classic 30 min match, your forgetting ryback can't go past 5 min, and vince will not return to the greatness of that 97 era


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE is So Screwed this Week......*

You could always turn off the TV and go read a book?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE is So Screwed this Week......*

youre right. id much rather complain about something that hasnt even happened yet


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> What the fuck goes on during commercials?


Not much. A few moves, and then a rest hold which we see when they come back from break.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

i don't see how they can do more than a 2.6, they only do a 2.8ish without mlb/debate

the debate will draw HUGE numbers like the first two, and a game 7 mlb game

it will be a 2.4-2.6, 2.6 would be best case, but a 2.4 would be reality


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

do you work for wwe?

is that why youre so concerned about ratings?

does it keep you up at night?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Ratings don't mean anything since WCW closed up shop. Although it's starting to resemble a game of limbo. How low can you go?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sometimes I think these people care about the ratings for bragging rights or something. If Raw does a 1.9 this week then so what? Why does it matter? I couldn't give a flying fuck what rating it gets.*


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

how come you care so little about ratings, maybe because your a fanboy and won't admit the product sucks

of course ratings matter, if raw did a 0.2 for the next 3 months you think nothing would change??????

and i hope the rating sucks and keep going down the toilet until the product gets better, and this is a forum where i can talk about anything i want, i don't need your "permission" to talk or not talk about ratings


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont care about the ratings because it has nothing to do with me

and i dont give two shits about the product. only times i watched raw in the last 3 years were the last two weeks and that was in the background and it was only because im quarantined and cant leave the house.

i mean, is it really that important to you? do you spend long nights staring at the numbers?

like the other guy said, read a book. or just watch wrestling. dont concern yourself with a bunch of numbers. there are infinitely more important things in the world

however, if youre waiting for a dramatic collapse in the wwe and shift in the programming, dont hold your breath son


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

My mum says I get an extra £5 pocket money if Raw does below a 2.0 this week :mark:


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

i don't give much thought to numbers FYI, but this week does jump out at me seeing how there battling a 3 headed monster and not just the 1 headed monster in the nfl

tough to tell, but there is a real chance raw could be lower than 2.5, which would be lowest in many years

nfl game, game 7 mlb game, monster debate, how can u not think about the raw rating


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

and if you think ratings don't matter, how come vince returned after the 2.5 rating, you think that was just by chance, they freaked and had vince return to help spark the rating

truthfully i hope the rating does south of 2.5 and maybe they will change the product for the better


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Changes are coming anyway after Linda loses the Senate seat again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I guess I'm the only who wants to watch Kane vs. Big Show :side:

I'm really looking forward to this RAW for one specific reason; writers are still backed up in a corner on how the outcome of HIAC (Ryback vs Punk) will be, so I wanna see if they are going to add something else in the match.*


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heel said:


> RAW Review:
> 
> The show was way too fucking long. Sheamus had a predictable match in which he came out on top, only for Big Show to attack him afterwards. OMG IS THERE ANY WAY SHEAMUS CAN DEFEAT THE GIANT INSIDE HELL IN A CELL!? Punk cut some awesome promos and was the best/only good thing about the show again. RAW ends with Ryback standing tall again. NOWHERE FOR PUNK TO RUN THIS SUNDAY.
> 
> Elsewhere, Ziggler lost again, "Tell Hell No" did some wacky comedy tag-teaming, ADR attacked Orton and Cesaro beat a jobber.



All of the above :sad:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Not gonna lie. . .other than 2 or 3 very specific segments I'm looking forward to on Raw, I will be mostly switching between MNF and the debate;watching the debate mostly.

Only interested in Ryback, Kofi, and Cena's health. The rest of the show is too predictable and/or mediocre right now to feel like tuning in to over the Bears and the debate (I'm a Chicago guy).

That said, it kind of just hints at the main problem of the show. Too much of it seems like filler. There's just not enough reason to watch certain matches anymore. WWE pretty much needs to double the quantity of stories and fueds. Not neccessarily double the time of that stuff, but perhaps lessen the huge amount of time that's set aside for certain guys and spread some of it out a bit. Then increase the total time by maybe 50% and use it to build mid card fueds and the non-world titles.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

When exactly does Linda lose?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think Phil will stand tall this week. It will make his marks even more nervous .


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ryback to be attacked and pick up some kind of injury, even if he overcomes his attackers. Then enters Cell next Sunday with generic bandage wrapping, probably on shoulder, possibly on knee to allow him excuse to lie down and rest for a while during the match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_Fuck_ Vince's stale horse shit this week, it's all about Game 7. This is about the GIANTS!!!!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Bet they do the grab each others throat spot in Kane/Big Show.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

chucky101 said:


> how come you care so little about ratings, maybe because your a fanboy and won't admit the product sucks
> 
> of course ratings matter, if raw did a 0.2 for the next 3 months you think nothing would change??????
> 
> and i hope the rating sucks and keep going down the toilet until the product gets better, and this is a forum where i can talk about anything i want, i don't need your "permission" to talk or not talk about ratings


I felt the need to chime in on this as well. Whether the product sucks or not is subjective and definitely not based on ratings. I think McDonald's serves terrible food despite that they are extremely successful, I think the Transformers movies were moronic drivel despite that they earned insane amounts of money, I think the show The Wire was fantastic despite not being a big ratings show and so on. Ergo the ratings are completely irrelevant to me enjoying the show or not.

The company is what should bother about ratings and the only reason ratings might affect me is because they might change the product when the ratings go too low, but change can be both for good or bad so that's pretty uncertain.

So in short, when I watch entertainment I go for things that I see qualities in, not things I notice are popular with others.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

feed me more, feed me more, lets go ryback haha i think he has a chance to win at HIAC


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I'll be there tonight!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> I felt the need to chime in on this as well. Whether the product sucks or not is subjective and definitely not based on ratings. I think McDonald's serves terrible food despite that they are extremely successful, I think the Transformers movies were moronic drivel despite that they earned insane amounts of money, I think the show The Wire was fantastic despite not being a big ratings show and so on. Ergo the ratings are completely irrelevant to me enjoying the show or not.
> 
> The company is what should bother about ratings and the only reason ratings might affect me is because they might change the product when the ratings go too low, but change can be both for good or bad so that's pretty uncertain.
> 
> So in short, when I watch entertainment I go for things that I see qualities in, not things I notice are popular with others.


The problem with your logic, as usual, is that it's solely based on YOUR opinion rather than actual common sense or facts.

Whether you like something or not doesn't make it a successful product. What does make for a successful show is that a lot of people like it and watch it. Using your own analogy, you may find McDonalds to be disgusting, but a lot of people don't. Therefore McDonalds is successful and doing a good job at selling fast food as they get tons of repeat customers and make lots of money. It's packaged and made well enough that people come back to re-consume their product. Making it good, or "good enough"

WWE, unlike The Wire, has had high ratings at several points throughout it's history. Which means, unlike The Wire, that it lost a lot of viewers who once liked and then stopped enjoying the product. Aka, it's diminished in quality, or it's ability to keep up with the changing tv market.

So you may like WWE now, but if ratings get as low as 0.2 like in the example given, it means most people don't agree with you whatsoever. Which makes the show a huge failure as it's success is directly predicated upon lot of people liking it and wanting to see it, not a very specific niche market.

Success of a product is directly related to how many people consume it and how much they pay for it. Qualitiy is in the eye of the beholder, and your product is considered to be quality if a lot of people consume it. Basic business and economics.

"I like it so it's great" is a child's logic. You like it so means it's something you like. Liking something doesn't make it great just because you like it. Are you ever going to understand this concept? fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EdgeHead103 said:


> I'll be there tonight!


On the last show before HIAC...you should luck out on this one being a good show. Have a good one. (Y) Like I already said, seeing as it's the final show before HIAC I expect it to be entertaining to say the least.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Changes are coming anyway after Linda loses the Senate seat again.


_Drastic_ changes? Or some temporary "edgier" changes such as more swearing which doesn't fully address the problem?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> _Drastic_ changes? Or some temporary "edgier" changes such as more swearing which deson't fully address the problem?


Hopefully drastic, but doubt with all the other stuff WWE support and contantly make note of.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> I felt the need to chime in on this as well. Whether the product sucks or not is subjective and definitely not based on ratings. I think McDonald's serves terrible food despite that they are extremely successful, I think the Transformers movies were moronic drivel despite that they earned insane amounts of money, I think the show The Wire was fantastic despite not being a big ratings show and so on. Ergo the ratings are completely irrelevant to me enjoying the show or not.
> 
> The company is what should bother about ratings and the only reason ratings might affect me is because they might change the product when the ratings go too low, but change can be both for good or bad so that's pretty uncertain.
> 
> So in short, when I watch entertainment I go for things that I see qualities in, not things I notice are popular with others.


so your saying wwe if great right now???

the fanboys can even defend this crap, its mostly filler, if it wasn't for the 30 min of punk i wouldn't even dvr this crapfest

1/3 of the show is recaps from last week or earlier in the show stuff, or hyping up some other crap

1/3 is lame promos/matches with predictable outcomes

im sorry but i can't take anyone who defends this product seriously


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

im gunna guess a 2.3 for this weeks show.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

1.9


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

anyone else going tonight ?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> The problem with your logic, as usual, is that it's solely based on YOUR opinion rather than actual common sense or facts.
> 
> Whether you like something or not doesn't make it a successful product. What does make for a successful show is that a lot of people like it and watch it. Using your own analogy, you may find McDonalds to be disgusting, but a lot of people don't. Therefore McDonalds is successful and doing a good job at selling fast food as they get tons of repeat customers and make lots of money. It's packaged and made well enough that people come back to re-consume their product. Making it good, or "good enough"
> 
> ...


The discussion wasn't about the success of the product, it was of it's quality. 

And no, the standard definition of quality in this context is not that which equals success. That's shown pretty well by that if you go out and ask someone if Transformers 3 is good, extremely few will answer "yes, it earned a ton of money". Most will answer you according to what they thought themselves and the reason for that is that that's the common way to use that term in relation to art. If it wasn't there wouldn't be as much discussion on these subjects because the objective result would be there to see, in simple numbers.

And I wouldn't say that I like WWE now (seeing how I at most watch half of Raw and nothing else) but even if it had Attitude Era ratings, and I liked it, I'd still be in the minority as most people probably think nothing of wrestling, or think it's ridiculous. The only importance to me if it reached 0.2 ratings, and I still liked it, would be that the show would be likely to change or be cancelled, which I already addressed.

I don't really know what you ramble about in the end. I never said that me liking something makes it great in any general sense. I said that aim to find qualities that I like in my entertainment, and then it's irrelevant if it's popular or not. In the end we are ourselves responsible for our own entertainment as we are the only ones that can judge it for ourselves. And only insecure people that desperately want to belong take popularity into account when they want to enjoy something.

And a final note. If I put more stock in the ratings of the show I'd probably be posting in the thread that's actually about ratings.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just have this strange feeling (bit like last week) that Bork will come out and fuck Ryback up.

I'll be wrong as usual


----------



## Empty Hearted Town (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope to see some good Daniel Bryan action tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Just have this strange feeling (bit like last week) that Bork will come out and fuck Ryback up.
> 
> I'll be wrong as usual


As much as I want it to happen, you reckon they'd throw away a Lesnar appearence on Raw instead of using it for Hell in a Cell?

Then again, they are trying to sell the PPV.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> And a final note. If I put more stock in the ratings of the show I'd probably be posting in the thread that's actually about ratings.


Yet here you are, posting about ratings anyway, showing that you do care about it. "I don't care about it. ..but I'm posting about it multiple times!". Makes perfect sense. fpalm




Evil Peter said:


> The discussion wasn't about the success of the product, it was of it's quality.


It was about the success of it, as ratings were used as part of the argument as a measuring stick for how good it is. How good a big show like this is, is measured in it's success, not in what a small niche audience thinks of it.

If 50 thousand people LOVE a show, watch it religiously, think it's the best thing in the history of television, but nobody else cares, the show's not good because it isn't a success.

If a show gets millions of viewers and makes the makers tons of money, that's considered to be a great show because the entire point of making a show is to get viewership and make money, not make a small group of people feel like they're watching exactly what they want. So yes, Transformers would in fact be a better movie than an unknown artsy fartsy independant movie because most people think it's better. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and the perception of the majority determines what's good and what is beautiful, not a small minority. Otherwise, there's nothing for people to aim for since you're undefining what is good.

A show is not good period because you think it's good. Just like your favorite wrestler is not magically, "the best wrestler", because you like him the best. He's just your favorite wrestler. You're improperly labeling things.




> The only importance to me if it reached 0.2 ratings, and I still liked it, would be that the show would be likely to change or be cancelled, which I already addressed.


Which is precisely why ratings are important and are the sign of a good/successful product.




Evil Peter said:


> I don't really know what you ramble about in the end.


Perhaps that's because you're dumb and don't understand business or economic success so it just goes right over your head.




> In the end we are ourselves responsible for our own entertainment as we are the only ones that can judge it for ourselves.


You're deflecting the responsibility from the provider of the entertainment to the consumer who chooses to entertain himself by watching the show. You're essentially saying it's the viewer's fault for choosing to watch a poor quality show, and not the show's fault for not being entertaining. gtfo.




> And only insecure people that desperately want to belong take popularity into account when they want to enjoy something.


Hyperbole, broad brushing, and rationalization.

You could do without making those bullshit generalizations.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Yet here you are, posting about ratings anyway, showing that you do care about it. "I don't care about it. ..but I'm posting about it multiple times!". Makes perfect sense. fpalm


With rudimentary logic deduction, yes it does. I don't care about the ratings themselves but I do care about arguments about whether they are relevant to people's enjoyment of the show.



SinJackal said:


> It was about the success of it, as ratings were used as part of the argument as a measuring stick for how good it is. How good a big show like this is, is measured in it's success, not in what a small niche audience thinks of it.


No, it wasn't. Several people have discussed around the entertainment aspect of it. You came in last and have no say about changing the subject.



SinJackal said:


> Which is precisely why ratings are important and are the sign of a good/successful product.


Which would have been relevant if we talked about it as a product. We weren't and I'm not, so if you want to talk about that aspect of it, do it with someone that wants to do that.



SinJackal said:


> Perhaps that's because you're dumb and don't understand business or economic success so it just goes right over your head.


Yes, you go ahead and believe that. I think that might help your unhealthy obsession with me. :lol



SinJackal said:


> You're deflecting the responsibility from the provider of the entertainment to the consumer who chooses to entertain himself by watching the show. You're essentially saying it's the viewer's fault for choosing to watch a poor quality show, and not the show's fault for not being entertaining. gtfo..


Of course. The show can't please everyone so it's up to the viewer to find something that he enjoys. Do you stand in the supermarket and get angry with them because they carry one brand of cookies isn't to your liking, or do you just buy another brand that you like?



SinJackal said:


> Hyperbole, broad brushing, and rationalization.
> 
> You could do without making those bullshit generalizations.


Did I hit a nerve? Would be a shame if you got even more obsessed with me.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think tonight may be the night I officially start marking for the Band.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

In b4 SD will score a higher rating than Raw this week.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

its going to be bad, question is how bad

at best they can only hope for a 2.6, but thats a best case for them

it very well could be below 2.5

question is how many of the 2.8ish that have been watching will instead be watching the debate/mlb


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hopefully drastic, but doubt with all the other stuff WWE support and contantly make note of.


*If WWE goes back at least how it was in 2005-2007 I'll be a very, very happy guy.

When does the Linda senate thingie end anyway?*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully Raw will be good tonight, but even if it isn't I'll make the most of it. Unfortunately JBL won't be commentating tonight.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

A lot of us want to know when Linda's senate run will end! Well? When does it end?! I barely know what a senate run is seen as im from IRELAND.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Everything is over November 6th, 8 P.M. It differs on a state-by-state basis & on which time zone you're in, but Nov. 6th, 8 P.M. is when polls will all be closed. Then it's a lot of counting. Usually around midnight is when everything is finalized. So when you wake-up on Wednesday, you'll have results.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *If WWE goes back at least how it was in 2005-2007 I'll be a very, very happy guy.*


Same here. + That's when I started watching and that way the happiest times I had as a fan.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seriously why do people give a fuck about the ratings? To quote a line I think was posted first of all by Brye do you people just go to a ticket booth and watch people buy tickets? Seriously never got this at all. I don't care what rating the show gets. I care that it is good which tbh it has often not been at all.


Edit: Whoo 2000 posts


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight, they should be trying hard for the go home show so it oughta be a good one. Plus, I'll actually be able to watch this live.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *If WWE goes back at least how it was in 2005-2007 I'll be a very, very happy guy.
> 
> When does the Linda senate thingie end anyway?*


I know, at least...:lol


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Walk-in!
Now, rather looking forward to The Ryback! I fucking love him! Honestly can't stop shouting FEED! ME! MORE! around the house. Sad thing is, that's all I'm looking forward to. I sorta hope we get some more development on Zolph Diggler. Would love for Crodus Blay to fuck off. Hoping for another R-False heel run. That's all for the time being...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I was thinking about something today: When WCW Nitro was 3-hours long, I never complained about the length of the program. I was a lot younger, admittedly, & it was a different time in the industry, but it still was not a negative to me. They pretty much followed the same layout week-in & week-out as well. We would always get an nWo promo to start things off. Then some midcard stuff featuring cruiserweights, Raven's flock, the TV & US division then a main event featuring some nWo guys, a fuck finish & a Sting-ending cliffhanger. But every week, I was glued to my television.

I think times have just changed a lot since then because everyone lacks patience & you don't have to wait for anything or work for anything anymore. It's an instant gratification society now. Everyone constantly has a cell phone strapped to their ass 24/7, you can download shows & fast-forward through them, or DVR them to skip commercials, segments & the whole time you're texting mother-fuckers & ignoring the show anyway. It's just a different era. Hell half of the kids I know are on medication for being kids. A kid is hyper or a kid doesn't pay attention, so you start stuffing horse pills down his/her throat. Of course they don't pay attention & are hyper, they're a fucking kid!

I do find the show tedious but it's not because it's 3-hours long. That shit was tedious when it was 2-hours long too. It's just the WWE layout recently. It's tired, unoriginal & boring. It feels outdated. WWE is out of touch & not up with the times. Just mentioning Twitter doesn't mean that you're current.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Why so much negativity over the 3 hour Raw? It works in my opinion. Roster is big enough and we all love WWE. 

Commercials however, kill the product and make it so rigid and tiresome.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Been called to an emergency meeting with the WWE Board of Directors at #WWE Global HQ. #Confused #RAW


-


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vince will fire her in her hometown.

:vince2


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Vince will fire her in her hometown.
> 
> :vince2


Hopefully she won't be on the show anymore. She embodies everything that's stupid and goofy with the WWE right now.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I for one love 3 hours.

oh ho ho emergency meeting.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

moonmop said:


> Vince will fire her in her hometown.
> 
> :vince2


sounds about right.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Vince will fire her in her hometown.
> 
> :vince2


Fire who?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Fire who?


'Fire' AJ Lee


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

AJ

She obviously posted that about an emergency meeting thing kayfabe to help promote something about to happen. Otherwise what was the point?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe that way she finally can have a feud with Eve


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I love AJ, but lately she's been pretty stale. 
But if she does get fired, who would replace her? I would say Heyman with Vince turning Heel, but it's not a good idea right now since it's the go-home show for Hell In A Cell.*


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Vince logic: "Emergancy meeting"= Ratingz


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Jesus fuckig Christ you rating dick suckers. Who gives a flyin shit what the ratings are??? If they plummet below a 2.0 then good. Maybe that'll wake Vince's ass up and start making the product somewhat better. If you don't like what the product is being out in front of you, don't watch...simple as that.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Maybe that way she finally can have a feud with Eve


I keep hoping it was AJ that attacked Kaitlyn personally.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Give her the boards backing and let her turn heel and go fucking crazy. Either than or fire her and let her challenge for the Diva's title. Either way do fucking something because right now she is pointless.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Hera said:


> I keep hoping it was AJ that attacked Kaitlyn personally.


I think it might be. It would make sense as she isn't allowed to hit anybody and there was that weird promo where she just started laughing in Kaitlyn's face a few weeks back.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't mind 3 hours. What I mind is that WWE isn't really using the hour to fix the problems it has with making new stars. Even when the show is really good I feel like it starts dragging around 10 because they've used up all the people doing something relevant and they just use up whoever else for filler till the main event instead of trying to actually start some sort of storyline or something.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

What's up with this who dunnit storyline with the infamous blonde wig? Did I miss something? Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would prefer to have AJ as a crazy face and Eve mainting her role as the backstabbing heel. The crowd is over with AJ and Eve still needs to attract more heat. Maybe the attacker is revealed today?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusRKO said:


> What's up with this who dunnit storyline with the infamous blonde wig? Did I miss something? Anyone care to explain?


They are still trying to know who tha attacker was. At the moment it is pointed to be Teddy Long ahah Aksana found a blonde wig in Eves purse but Eve isnt a teleporter.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> I keep hoping it was AJ that attacked Kaitlyn personally.


Me too! :mark:

Last "friday" on Smackdown Teddy and Kaitlyn found something out, I'm so hoping it has to do with her!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

inb4 John Cena will be named new RAW GM.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see how Punk owns Ryback on the mic and then Ryback owns him with a beating. :cena2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear to god if RAW isn't good tonight, I'm gonna be pissed because I'm staying up for over 30 hours JUST to see RAW due to missing a few episodes in some of this month.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> I swear to god if RAW isn't good tonight, I'm gonna be pissed because I'm staying up for over 30 hours JUST to see RAW due to missing a few episodes in some of this month.


You are setting yourself up for disappointment then.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

No let's.. let's be positive! If we believe in an awesome Raw, it will be awesome!!.. 

...Guys.. Guys?!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> With rudimentary logic deduction, yes it does. I don't care about the ratings themselves but I do care about arguments about whether they are relevant to people's enjoyment of the show.


No it doesn't. You're acting like your opinion trumps everyone else's again. It doesn't.

10 people's opinions > your opinion. 10 million people's opinions > 1 million people's opinions.

WWE sure as hell cares about the ratings. The more you deny that they're extremely relevant, and one of the sole factors in whether WWE feels like they're putting on a good show, the dumber you make yourself look.




> No, it wasn't. Several people have discussed around the entertainment aspect of it. You came in last and have no say about changing the subject.


Resorting to outright lying now?

I didn't change the subject, I replied to your reply to someone else who was talking about ratings in reference to how good the product is. Therefore I didn't bring it up. Lie more.




> Which would have been relevant if we talked about it as a product. We weren't and I'm not, so if you want to talk about that aspect of it, do it with someone that wants to do that.


We are talking about it as a product (explained in the last paragraph). You simply wish that we aren't because you'd like to just talk about your personal opinion of it which can't be disproved since it's just your opinion. In other words, have a useless discussion where you can just rant and bash stuff without having to actually explain yourself as there's no logical thought behind it.

If you just wanted to talk to yes man, you shouldn't post in big threads because the odds of everyone in it agreeing with you are very low.




> Yes, you go ahead and believe that. I think that might help your unhealthy obsession with me. :lol


It's borderline gay that you're fantasizing that I'm obsessed with you. Stop it.




> Of course. The show can't please everyone so it's up to the viewer to find something that he enjoys. Do you stand in the supermarket and get angry with them because they carry one brand of cookies isn't to your liking, or do you just buy another brand that you like?


Precisely why the ratings are relevant. Like I already said, you may like the show, but that doesn't make it good.

Cookies are not a televsion show. You're comparing a parishable food to media. Irrelevant and incomaptable analogy.

This also doesn't address your terrible point that you're faulting the viewer for the show being bad.



> Did I hit a nerve? Would be a shame if you got even more obsessed with me.


Stop fantasizing about me. That's the only thing that actually is getting on my nerves. I don't want some gay kid thinking about me that much. I'd prefer you either stopped or kept it to yourself.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> No let's.. let's be positive! If we believe in an awesome Raw, it will be awesome!!..
> 
> ...Guys.. Guys?!



**High Five*

Ya' got a positive feeling companion right here. I'm hoping for a good show as well. *


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm positive as well! If the show sucked we wouldnt be here! I like RAW


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope that it will be better than last week.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

2 hours left. Bears game starts in 2 1/2 though. Prolly gonna catch the first half hour, watch first half hour of Bears, then switch between those two and the debate, checking in on Raw at the 45 and 0 minute marks to see if any decent segments are happening.

Anyone betting on how the show opens?

I'm going to guess either it starts with a Punk segment, or Cena talking to Ryback in the locker room.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

One of the few times I've been able to/don't mine watching RAW live since the 3 hour switch. Hopefully it can keep my attention and is good. If we weren't in the age of DVR I'm not sure what I'd do every week.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Anyone betting on how the show opens?


Hmmm~ 
I say Aj (backstage).


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is gonna be another garbage ass show. They already know that football and the debate are gonna beat the shit out of them in ratings so they probably didn't even try to write a good show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Board of Directors are a pretty busy bunch. Here's an idea, since every single person you put in the spot has a life span of about 5 months tops, how about you just run shit yourself? I'm really sick of all this GM stuff tbh. Just let Vince run the damn show and be done with it all. Whatever. Just end this wash, rinse, repeat GM power struggle storyline yesterday please. It's boring. 

I'm not expecting the best of shows tonight. They know they're beat already with the Debate and 2 big games on at the same time. The only really interesting thing will be the ending to see who is standing tall, Punk or Ryback. Should start some fun mark wars lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> The Board of Directors are a pretty busy bunch. Here's an idea, since every single person you put in the spot has a life span of about 5 months tops, how about you just run shit yourself? I'm really sick of all this GM stuff tbh. Just let Vince run the damn show and be done with it all. Whatever. Just end this wash, rinse, repeat GM power struggle storyline yesterday please. It's boring.
> 
> I'm not expecting the best of shows tonight. They know they're beat already with the Debate and 2 big games on at the same time. The only really interesting thing will be the ending to see who is standing tall, Punk or Ryback. Should start some fun mark wars lol.


yes I agree (HHH or Vince). or at least go back to the commissioner days.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> This is gonna be another garbage ass show. They already know that football and the debate are gonna beat the shit out of them in ratings so they probably didn't even try to write a good show.


They have to set up HIAC though for this Sunday.

Think the buys are gonna be terrible Sunday because of the programming tonight?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> It's borderline gay that you're fantasizing that I'm obsessed with you. Stop it.


I don't know how you went from having a discussion with me to thinking of homosexuality. Seems like a Freudian thing and it's now getting a bit disturbing, to the point that I don't think I want to encourage your obsession anymore.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Every Raw is great in my opinion, because it's Monday Night RAW, because it's World Wrestling Entertainment. I have been watching WWE religiously for the last few years and will continue to do so. The WWE superstars are my heroes, that's coming from a 17 year old mature kid, that might sound sad to some but I love IT, I love THEM, and always will! Bring on RAW!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1022/557348/rey-mysterio/



> WWE sent out a text message moments ago stating that Rey Mysterio is at the Izod Center, the site of tonight's RAW, and will compete on tonight's episode.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> I don't know how you went from having a discussion with me to thinking of homosexuality. Seems like a Freudian thing and it's now getting a bit disturbing, to the point that I don't think I want to encourage your obsession anymore.


You turned a regular debate into a gay convo about feelings and obsessions. It comes off as very gay.

Stop sharing your fantasies about hoping online men are obsessed with you. Now you're taking it a step further with this wishful thinking that it's some freduian thing. fpalm

I don't want to be your "friend". Get away from me.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> _Fuck_ Vince's stale horse shit this week, it's all about Game 7. This is about the GIANTS!!!!


I'd rather watch paint dry then watch a baseball game on TV.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> You turned a regular debate into a gay convo about feelings and obsessions. It comes off as very gay.
> 
> Stop sharing your fantasies about hoping online men are obsessed with you. Now you're taking it a step further with this wishful thinking that it's some freduian thing. fpalm
> 
> I don't want to be your "friend". Get away from me.


Why don't you guys take it to the rant section?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Why don't you guys take it to the rant section?


No need, I'm done with that creepy turd burglar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What was the deal with Rey?

And RATINGZ. Gonna camp out on the dirt sheets until those sexy numbers come in.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> You turned a regular debate into a gay convo about feelings and obsessions. It comes off as very gay.
> 
> Stop sharing your fantasies about hoping online men are obsessed with you. Now you're taking it a step further with this wishful thinking that it's some freduian thing. fpalm
> 
> I don't want to be your "friend". Get away from me.


Since you see me type about your obsession and you go from that to start thinking about homosexuality we clearly have different things going on in our heads. It's always you starting discussions with me, every single time, and you're always so interested to talk about me for some reason. I realize this probably won't stop, and you'll surely continue it after this post, but as I'm not interested in your "new turn" I'll stop responding to you. Have fun.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brye said:


> What was the deal with Rey?
> 
> And RATINGZ. Gonna camp out on the dirt sheets until those sexy numbers come in.


he had a very bad stomach flu (virus)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rey is back? Ugh...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Calling it now: Ryback will ambushed by Punk after a squash match against some nameless jobbers. AJ Lee will make a Punk vs. Daniel Bryan for the main event. Ryback interferes and Punk gets beat down to close the show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone know if WWE can sign Ric Flair now? Or they still have that TNA lawsuit going on?

I would assume Vince wants him to be GM. Hopefully he takes over Booker's spot as well (whenever he returns). Because the Booker I know has been ruined once he became GM. He has turned into a dumb idiot and boring.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

What's the chances they'll have a corny debate segment tonight then?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Evil Peter said:


> Since you see me type about your obsession and you go from that to start thinking about homosexuality we clearly have different things going on in our heads. It's always you starting discussions with me, every single time, and you're always so interested to talk about me for some reason. I realize this probably won't stop, and you'll surely continue it after this post, but as I'm not interested in your "new turn" I'll stop responding to you. Have fun.


Let's leave it at this.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start??


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Michael Cole ‏@MichaelCole
> Don't miss the start of #raw! The finals of the #1 contender tag tournament kicks off #raw at the top of the hour!


tag team tournament finals to kick off Raw


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??


42 minutes as of now


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

JY57 said:


> tag team tournament finals to kick off Raw


Oh good, I can watch that, go to bed and then watch any other bits tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> tag team tournament finals to kick off Raw


Good move


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WWE is also contending with Game 7 of the NLCS, Giants/Cardinals. 

Interesting to see how they handle Punk/Ryback build tonight, and if it hints at the outcome for Sunday.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

The viewer-ship for tonight's Raw should dip quite significantly unfortunately.

66 Million watched the last debate and 68 million the first.

Nielsen's ratings are based on there being 114 million people watching television each night. The debates have enjoyed over 60% of the audience share on both occasions which is incredible. Raw is used to dealing with competition garnering 11-16 million viewers. Not 60 million+.

If WWE loses anything higher than 10% of it's recent audience for MNR we'll see a new 15 year low record.

Without purposely stating the obvious - I expect them to build something in the 1st hour leading to a big angle or match at the top of the 2nd hour when the debate begins.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know if its just me, but honestly I can hardly remember most of the things that happened last week, and especially the week before that, but I keep watching it because I have no life and just really mindlessly enjoy this badly scripted soap opera for some reason. I guess like everyone else who is in this mindless zone is just waiting for that no pun intended 'next big thing' to happen in this company...WWE for me truly seems like a religiously hypnotic form of weekly television that I can't break away from if I wanted to. Fuck this company.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is that your eye? If so, allow me to compliment you about it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God. Punk's last two shirts have been pretty shitty.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Is that your eye? If so, allow me to compliment you about it.


thanks bro <3


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

CAN EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT RATINGS!

If you want to discuss a subject that won't ever effect you in the entire course of your life, go to the ratings thread and have a ball. Can we just talk about the show in here? thank you.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hoping for an interesting night and not an hour of recaps, that shits not needed


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> CAN EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT RATINGS!
> 
> If you want to discuss a subject that won't ever effect you in the entire course of your life, go to the ratings thread and have a ball. Can we just talk about the show in here? thank you.


I agree with you. Did the show start btw? Im from Portugal, time zone is different


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I agree with you. Did the show start btw? Im from Portugal, time zone is different


It starts in twenty-five minutes.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> CAN EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT RATINGS!
> 
> If you want to discuss a subject that won't ever effect you in the entire course of your life, go to the ratings thread and have a ball. Can we just talk about the show in here? thank you.


Anyone can talk about any subject that's related to tonight's show sunshine which could include ratings given it can provide a topic of predictions on segment ideas to compete with other items on television that are going head to head.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, MNF, Presidential debate, Game 7 of NLCS...whatever. I'm watching RAW tonight. I'm still a wrestling fan, goddamnit. Sure, I complain a lot but I've been watching WWE for over twenty years. Tonight I feel like watching wrestling.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> I'd rather watch paint dry then watch a baseball game on TV.


(Y)


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

holt_hogan said:


> Anyone can talk about any subject that's related to tonight's show sunshine which could include ratings given it can provide a topic of predictions on segment ideas to compete with other items on television that are going head to head.


Must be a riot to discuss :side:

Just that discussions about RATINGZ and DRAWZ is plaguing this entire forum. So please try and restrict talk about RATINGZ in the RATINGZ thread.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It starts at 1:00 in Portugal.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I was caught in one of those sudden, ice cold downpours we get this time of year while out running this evening and, even though it's been more than an hour since I got home, I still can't get warm. Being soaked unexpectedly tends to leave me frozen that way. Anyhow, I'm curled up in my flannel pjs with a warm blanket and warm food hoping to be entertained tonight. 

I'll drop back in once the show starts; even when Raw fails to amuse this thread usually manages to.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Must be a riot to discuss :side:
> 
> Just that discussions about RATINGZ and DRAWZ is plaguing this entire forum. So please try and restrict talk about RATINGZ in the RATINGZ thread.


I won't indulge you any further but you shouldn't be telling anyone to "shut the fuck up" about anything, especially after reading a post involving an element of MNR you don't find particularly interesting.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone from haiti know when does raw start??


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Baseball sucks, boring MNF game and I don't care about politics. Watching Raw for sure.

And lol to these ratingz dick suckers. So sad to see.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> It starts at 1:00 in Portugal.


Thank you! too bad i cant stream it on the ipad


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

5 minutes to go? To the streams!


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cannot wait for Raw to start.

Looking forward to the opening match which happens to be the finals of the tag title Number 1 contenders tournament. Was concerned would have to reschedule if Rey was still 'ill' or whatever the reason was.

Expect Rhodes Scholars to face Hell No at HIAC after what happened on Smackdown.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ALMOST TIME!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

It looks like that was a very emotional episode of NCIS:LA.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well it's time to see if they decide to squeeze Cena in HIAC. If he's 50% heeled Vince will be making a triple threat match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

It's on!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well that's a new way of starting the show.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hoping Rhodes/Scholars win this match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Opening with Rey is so weird.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BOOYAKA, BOOYAKA!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I want my kid to have; a Rey Mysterio mask after he's had the flu.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LMAO at Rey ignoring that adult guy with his hand stretched out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've been called into a meeting that is labeled as an Emergency....so let me Tweet about it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

No PTP

still some bullshit...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

The botch is here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

killacamt said:


> hoping Rhodes/Scholars win this match


Have no fear.

Also, Board of Directors bringing in a new GM. "AJ is #confused"


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Okay so this is basically a foregone conclusion, right? The Rhode Scholars is a safe bet right?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting match to kick off the night.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not in college this week so may as well stay up and watch this shit even though I know I'll get bored as fuck and regret staying up :jordan2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dat pop for Sin Cara.

Nope.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> No PTP
> 
> still some bullshit...


They'll probably cost Rey/Cara the match so they can feud.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

emergency meeting...hmmm i fucking WONDER what the emergency is. Its either something to do with the ME at HIAC, or something to do with AJ being *gasp* unfit to GM Raw.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Good news people sin and ray are on now so the show can only get better


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm convinced the board of directors are all robots.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I betting on Rhode Scholars to win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rhodes Scholar vs Hostos


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I've been called into a meeting that is labeled as an Emergency....so let me Tweet about it!


Ahahahah so true


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit at the WCW names being dropped (Rey's partners)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Cody Rhodes theme is too good


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

rhodes scholars are so damn fun to watch


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa, Juventud and Konnan mention from Jim Ross. Nice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Not in college this week so may as well stay up and watch this shit even though I know I'll get bored as fuck and regret staying up :jordan2


It's a lot more boring to see comments like this from the same repetitive users every week.


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jim Ross is one-upping JBL with name drops and wrestling facts.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

I EAT GLASS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> They'll probably cost Rey/Cara the match so they can feud.


true, but I want that push. fuck a feud with Sin Botcha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A guy in a bathrobe and a guy with a hoodie jacket..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd rather have the Rhodes Scholars lose and break up so Sandow can get the singles push he deserves.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really wonder what the rating for tonight's show will be considering it will be competing against the last Presidential debate...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

High Flying Moves outside the ring doesn't equal a Commercial Break? I'm stunned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm really not digging Sandow's package hanging out like that.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Nice move!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Good job from Cara there, easily botchable but a nice mmove.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sin Cara on Twitter?

Can't see that being very active.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

3 Man Band is going to interfere in the tag match on Sunday.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That took Cara forever to understand when his cue was, for that move.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I do like Rhodes Scholars as a tag team, but I feel these two have what it takes to be upper mid carders right now, so I'm kinda unsure what I really want from them.



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Not in college this week so may as well stay up and watch this shit even though I know I'll get bored as fuck and regret staying up :jordan2


Half term?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin Cara has not botched yet...that's a good start.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

'Look how big Sandow is' *Sandows balls basically taking up the screen* JR you dirty son of a bitch :steebiej


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT BOW!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dead crowd, is dead.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Sin Cara on Twitter?
> 
> Can't see that being very active.


lots of mistakes, lots of spelling errors.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Why don't they call them CAR STERIO?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I'm really not digging Sandow's package hanging out like that.


And now that's all anyone will pay attention to. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Sandow's dick is showing and JR talks about how big he is, lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Sin Cara on Twitter?
> 
> Can't see that being very active.


He botched and signed up for facebook by accident.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> 'Look how big Sandow is' *Sandows balls basically taking up the screen* JR you dirty son of a bitch :steebiej


Sandow is borrowing a pair of Otunga's tights that got mixed in with his laundry.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So funny hearing JR talk about history like this because Cole is completely clueless. Each time JR speaks a history lesson, Cole follows up with something current cause he's probably clueless to what JR is talking about. I give both of them credit for getting over these wrestlers and their personalities though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I see Rhodes & Sandow winning this match...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

MARKING AT PUNK GETTING HIS BANE ON!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Sandow's dick is showing and JR talks about how big he is, lol


Wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToxieDogg said:


> Sin Cara on Twitter?
> 
> Can't see that being very active.


:lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Sabu0230 said:


> I EAT GLASS


Well please do it quietly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JR's been great on commentary. He's really made these last few weeks of RAW programming much more tolerable to sit through.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SUITS!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh look its another Quake game, I'm getting tired of seeing that franchise now


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Blommen said:


> MARKING AT PUNK GETTING HIS BANE ON!


lolwat?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good match so far.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> 'Look how big Sandow is' *Sandows balls basically taking up the screen* JR you dirty son of a bitch :steebiej


I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad that I'm not the only other person to notice that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, that was a long advert for Call Of Duty Black Ops 2 on Sky just then.

Which I've got no intention of buying. :side:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice match so far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"It is isolate and destroy. That simple" 

See this is why JR is awesome. Most other people would have said "Divide and Conquer" because everyone does. JR gets the same point across using synonyms. Cool.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys who is going to job to Zach Ryder tonight?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Is everyone in the crowd literally, actually dead?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not feeling this tag match at all. I'm definitely not on the Sandow bandwagon, that's for sure.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

New Jersey crowds always suck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is Sin Cara just going to post pictures of himself pointing on twitter?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I know this is off-topic, but I'm actually really excited for the release of WWE '13!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so let me get this right...if a guy of normal height reaches through the second rope to make a tag it's illegal...if mysterio does it, it's ok?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Jobless again so I can watch raw live YEY


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> lolwat?


wait... was i the only one who saw the WWE 13 commercial where he imitated Bane from The Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mysterio looks like the south of the border version of a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fantastic from Sandow :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting way to make a save, there.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice little match so far. It's good to see the tag team division open the show and get that extra exposure that comes with everyone tuning in at the start.

Edit: Rhodes Scholars won. Ugh. Hopefully they'll lose to Team Hell No at Hell in a Cell, I don't want to see them as the Tag Champs, Sandow needs to be the IC Champ now or something.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Get on a telephone and CAAAAAALL SOMEBODAAAYYY! :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HAHAHAH THAT was awesome by sandow


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Not a good idea to start with a match, let alone a standard tag match. Even if Mysterio is part of it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

um dat finish


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That was awesome from Sandow


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Awesome finish!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow @ that finish.

Didn't the ref count the three on Sandow's back? Shouldn't that still count as a win for Rey/Cara?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Road Dogg for commentary.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Never seen a pin broken up that way before. Glad to see Rhodes and Sandow moving on.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

That was brilliant by sandow getting physically in the way of the 3 count. I don't know if I've ever seen something like that


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahhhh Sandow.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well there might be new tag champs after Sunday now, hmmm


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

RHODES SCHOLARS (Still an awful name) but hey they got the W


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Decent opening match, enjoyed that. (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Botch Cara kept his eye off the ball!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice finish to that good match. Love me some Sandow!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe it was a quasi out of body experience but I was just sitting here for the last 3 minutes, watching this and thinking, this is the weirdest shit I've ever watched and why am I watching this? These guys are in shiny panties and boots while some are in latex and wearing masks. The fuck?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat clean pin.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Double-619!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was a super inventive way to break up a pin like that, very creative. Really dug the finish, as did the crowd.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome. Should make for a great match with Team Hell NO.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

FingazMc said:


> Jobless again so I can watch raw live YEY


Keeping up with 6/7 hours of WWE programming a week, news sites, dirt-sheets, wwe.com and message forums IS a full time effort these days!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol kane.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great way to kick off Raw with a good tag team match and Rhodes and Sandow winning, hope they win the titles at the weekend so Bryan can move on to better things.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Sandow with the save there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome and creative break up for the three count. 

But then Cole makes a stupid call of "Sandow sacrificed himself!" Huh?! No, I am pretty sure he just put his body in the way of a smaller man's arm. 

Well that promo was just silly.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So is Sin Cara just going to post pictures of himself pointing on twitter?


It'll be a never ending game of Charades trying to figure out what he's trying to say


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok. That wasn't the best Team Friendship moment... And that's me being kind.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That was a pretty good match.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Random promo is random lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, that was lame. Who the fuck wrote that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES! The right team definitely won.

Hope these guys actually feud with Team Hell No, not just a one-match thing. The segments would be gold with these four.

Edit: That though, was kinda awkward..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao The hell was that?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rhodes & Sandow vs Kane & Bryan should be a good match...


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Team hell no ftw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are you gonna win the title? HELL NO! :bryan


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

a good match that was! promo after it was lame


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

dat ending
was sick


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Kane/Bryan promo was horrible and awkward. Who approved that?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Maybe it was a quasi out of body experience but I was just sitting here for the last 3 minutes, watching this and thinking, this is the weirdest shit I've ever watched and why am I watching this? These guys are in shiny panties and boots while some are in latex and wearing masks. The fuck?


Sandows panties are the prettiest.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww hell naw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to pretend like that Kane/Bryan promo didn't happen.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

WWE will probably run some crazy shit around the time MNF and the debate start to keep people tuned. So keep an eye on 7:30 and 8:00 CST.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Maybe it was a quasi out of body experience but I was just sitting here for the last 3 minutes, watching this and thinking, this is the weirdest shit I've ever watched and why am I watching this? These guys are in shiny panties and boots while some are in latex and wearing masks. The fuck?


Sounds like Halloween gay bondage.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, that was lame. Who the fuck wrote that?


Probs Steph.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Not a good idea to start with a match, let alone a standard tag match. Even if Mysterio is part of it.


A standard tag match that actually meant something for once though (makes a change from all the pointless filler tag matches we usually get). I thought it was nice to see the division get a bit more exposure by opening the show with them.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> That Kane/Bryan promo was horrible and awkward. Who approved that?


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Are you gonna win the title? HELL NO! :bryan


:kane


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like to imagine Kane and Bryan spent hours rehearsing the simultaneous "Hell No" spot.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

hahahhahahahha i love kane :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Sounds like Halloween gay bondage.


Basically sums up the WWE, especially Cena/Miz at Over The Limit last year.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Maybe it was a quasi out of body experience but I was just sitting here for the last 3 minutes, watching this and thinking, this is the weirdest shit I've ever watched and why am I watching this? These guys are in shiny panties and boots while some are in latex and wearing masks. The fuck?





Headliner said:


> Sounds like Halloween gay bondage.


Yeah, thanks for the temporarily mental scarring. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn. Super Smackdown in December is in my city?

................................I ain't going to that shit.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> WWE will probably run some crazy shit around the time MNF and the debate start to keep people tuned. So keep an eye on 7:30 and 8:00 CST.


That's why they announced AJ was going to report back from the board of directors bollocking "within the hour". They _have _to do something at the top of hour 2, 66 million watched the last debate, over 60% total audience share.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

What now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

During that match my wife walked in my mancave and asked the following: 

"Why are two mexican midgets in latex masks and outfits wrestling two guys with super tight white and purple underoos"?

I had no answer.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh wow! Kofi won the IC title. I completely forgot about the other show that that was featured on.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, maybe it's just me but I feel like WWE should be getting their shit in BEFORE the debate, not waiting until it starts. Kofi right now, really?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Lots of relevant stuff going on, good news.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm...Kofi? You can tell that nobody is watching this shit. They are going to get MAULED by the debate and football.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I'm going to pretend like that Kane/Bryan promo didn't happen.


That promo was tops. 

King of the Midcard Kofi!


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

the fucking kofi"s now duuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Best part of Raw in months - Miz getting kicked right in the face.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That Kofi crowd reaction was so quite I felt bad.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

DAT SLOW MO REPLAY :lol


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh so Kofi won on Wednesday, shame. I can't stand him 

Loved how Miz tore him apart on the mic last week...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That was stiff as hell shot


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They are really flip flopping the IC Championship again, it sucks.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao @ the people who said that kick would end Kofi's push.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If you can't hit someone in the head with a chair, why do they allow unprotected head kicks?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, Miz sucks.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

This is the moment


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A rare Genesis appears.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> During that match my wife walked in my mancave and asked the following:
> 
> "Why are two mexican midgets in latex masks and outfits wrestling two guys with super tight white and purple underoos"?
> 
> I had no answer.


Ha ha "mancave"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Its time for "from this moment on...this moment...starting now...this'll be the moment"


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> WWE will probably run some crazy shit around the time MNF and the debate start to keep people tuned. So keep an eye on 7:30 and 8:00 CST.


I'm planning on watching both Raw – on the spare laptop – and the debate – on television. I'll probably end up having no idea what's happening on either but it may work.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

MACGALICUTTY OR WHATEVER THE FUCK ON RAW, THIS IS NOW THE GOAT RAW.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice shiner, Miz!


Hey, it's Michael McGillwhatever.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So much for that McGillicutty face run.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone think they have something for McGill? He's been wrestling house shows as of recent..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, McGillicutty on RAW?!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kofi Kingston as the new IC Champ and no one seems to give a shit (including the commentators).

And lol at Mcgillicutty getting a RAW appearance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Cole be botchin'


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So McGillicuty is getting a push of sorts then?

Heard he squashed Otunga at a live show recently.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback vs. Miz? Over/Under on that match is 3 min.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Dat McGillicutty push. unk2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz is going to be facing Miz this Sunday? Thanks for that Cole.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Tell em how you feel, Moz. :miz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Perfect mention


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

lol whyback vs jiz


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Miz and Cole not so friendly anymore are they?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

McGillicutty on Raw? Sweet!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

McGillicutty has really come on a lot. It's sad to see how many guys _should_ be solid, dependable midcard hands, but instead languish on (the admittedly splendid) NXT or Superstars.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like im missing the beginning of something special for Kofi.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good match so far...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Miz-What is it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That kick didn't even touch homeboy's face. He had his hands up way early.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Raw: Curing insomnia, one segment at a time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf was that a 4 count


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess that wasn't Mcguilicutty's moment..


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Miz being fed to Ryback tonight. I'm a fan of both though. 

Genesis got jobbed. :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> A rare Genesis appears.


Genesis breaks your Master Ball & disappears.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Great seeing Mr. P Jnr on Raw.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Well that was pointless.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

FingazMc said:


> Oh so Kofi won on Wednesday, shame. I can't stand him
> 
> Loved how Miz tore him apart on the mic last week...


loved how he kicked the Miz in the face and the Miz can't even get a rematch

:barkley2


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> A rare Genesis appears.


Would rep if I could.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL, Miz sucks.


yes he sucks & i hate him but im sorry he"s better million times than kofi !!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I just realized I'm watching Mcgillicutty vs Kofi on Raw. Have I missed the whole week and it`s Smackdown on already?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole is fucking up like crazy tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, Miz gonna get feed to Ryback again tonight? :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have no idea what the hell the plan for the IC strap is.

Neither does WWE, probably.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think McGillicutty was still with the WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

When the fuck did Kofi beat Miz for the IC championship?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did Cole just spoil a match for HIAC?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, Miz. That's how you don't get concussed by a kick in a wrestling match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hera said:


> Dat McGillicutty push. unk2


I was just surprised he actually got onto Raw again. :lol


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Cole is fucking up like crazy tonight.


He just called Mr McMahon Mr RentMan?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

moar!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> When the fuck did Kofi beat Miz for the IC championship?


Main Event last Wed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm thinking Cena will get made the special guest ref in the Punk/Ryback match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They've *gotta *keep the IC Belt on someone for an extended period of time. It's really losing value, quickly. Whether it be Kofi or Miz, they've gotta stick to it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh all over again.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> When the fuck did Kofi beat Miz for the IC championship?


This past week, on WWE Main-Event.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

...And Kofi wins!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I really don't want to be a Debbie Downer, so I'll just say that I'm not feelin' the show & I'm gonna go find something else to do. I hope you all have fun with the rest of the show tonight though.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Feed...Me....CORN!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ryback fucking sucks.

EDIT: 2000th post :hb


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hope Ryback doesn't fill up on bread before HITC


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...This motherfucker.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish Vince would scream out the card to a ppv before it begins like he used to.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why is it that if anybody else says 'ass' in the first hour of Raw, it gets bleeped out but when Cena say it, it's uncensored 

Son of a beesting!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And I am guessing JBL is on Smackdown permanently? He was on Smackdown the last 2 weeks, but not not Raw the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh god dammit.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

That's the guy right there...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Cometh the hour, cometh the man


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Michael Mcgillicutty should've won, but whatever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... even the great video this match still feels utterly wrong. Ryback may be at the level someday, but right now he is just soooooo out of place I can't take the match seriously. He hasn't earned a title shot in any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk looks so out of place being in the ring with Ryback.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Moz beats Ryback due to Punk interference unk2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> I really don't want to be a Debbie Downer, so I'll just say that I'm not feelin' the show & I'm gonna go find something else to do. I hope you all have fun with the rest of the show tonight though.


Play with yourself?

Child please. The show hasn't been that bad so far. It's only the first 30 mins.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Ryback fucking sucks.
> 
> EDIT: 2000th post :hb


:hb

Congrats!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Russell Crowe is a fucking boss.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking forward to Miz vs Ryback!


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> When the fuck did Kofi beat Miz for the IC championship?


Last Wednesday. You're on the Internet, how did you not know?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

SKYFALL TEASER!

Seeing it this friday. Ya'll jelly?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They signed Lesnar for what about 30 dates total-and they used about 10 thus far? 

I'm leaning on the Lesnar run-in at HIAC to save Punk's title. Setting up Cena/Punk and Ryback/Lesnar at the 'Series.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone else notice Batista in these Man with the Iron Fists movie commercials? Good to see he's doing something productive.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Remind me why grown-ups actually enjoy Ryback? I cannot for the life of me understand where the appeal is in him being a main eventer?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I wish Vince would scream out the card to a ppv before it begins like he used to.


Bro, I'd love that.

Even if it was just pretaped and they aired him introducing the card.

The only problem is that things change so quick that when 8pm hits, they already added and/or changed a match on the PPV..


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> SKYFALL TEASER!
> 
> Seeing it this friday. Ya'll jelly?


no


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> When the fuck did Kofi beat Miz for the IC championship?


Well, an IC match was schedule for last Wednesday on Main Event, which was taped on Tuesday. After the Tuesday taping, where Kofi won the title at the taping, WWE spoiled its own results by having a photo of Kofi with the belt, as well as posting it on the main page of it's website, saying watch Wednesday night to find out what happened.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> When the fuck did Kofi beat Miz for the IC championship?


Last Wednesday...


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

So far I don't think it has been that bad , enjoyed the opening tag match. Plus makes a nice change not having a long ass promo kick off Raw.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor Punk. One year ago everyone thought the "Reality Era" would be the CM Punk era.
Now he's being beaten by Ryback week in week out, and his character is a little bitch.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> SKYFALL TEASER!
> 
> Seeing it this friday. Ya'll jelly?


Not really. Going to see it myself. (Y)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Blommen said:


> Remind me why grown-ups actually enjoy Ryback? I cannot for the life of me understand where the appeal is in him being a main eventer?


He looks like a beast, is gimmick is catchy. Wwe is now PG. try to catch up!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why food ads, why.. the only food I have today is frozen.. Well played.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

After re-playing the segment of John Cena chanting "feed me more" like a retard, does he endorse Ryback? Find out after the commercial break.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

In before AJ is the Special Guest Moderator in the Presidential Debate.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

G-MEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE GIANTS!!!! 

NRW YORK GIANTS!!!! NEW YORK GIANTS!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Has been a decent show so far, in my opinion...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BOOOOO


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

FUCK THE GIANTS AND FUCK HEADWOUND ELI MANNING FUCKING UP RGIIIs COMEBACK


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That Giants/Skins game was great too. If it was tonight, I'd be so on it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

best football team ever


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CENA GETTING CANCER OVER BITCHES


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

FOOOOTBALL!!! Time for JR to jizz all over the place and sign them all to developmental deals


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This cunt.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cena coming out early tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Time for a piss break..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jesus Christ those boos


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Even Cena didn't get much of a reaction. 

Save_us.Ryback


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

NYG. I know Triple G liked that one.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Play with yourself?
> 
> Child please. The show hasn't been that bad so far. It's only the first 30 mins.


You spoke too soon.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I say hot *DAMN* Cena just got trashed.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh piss off Giants. Did they make a belt out of the 14 penalty flags of bullshit calls you got during that last lSuperbowl too?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Even Cena isn't getting much of a reaction... weird.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Please no corny ass jokes or raising your voice like a black preacher near the end of the promo please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care if it makes me a bad person. I want one of these motherfuckers who run or skip down the ring to trip.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Great reaction for John Cena'

:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's see what Cena has to say...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

great reaction Cole..yeah I guess even a boo is a reaction


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> He looks like a beast, is gimmick is catchy. Wwe is now PG. try to catch up!


yeah but he only looks like a beast without being a real beast. as for his gimmick: you say catchy, i say cringeworthy and tacky.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

completely unnecessary promo inbound. All thats gunna happen here is he gets made the Ref for HIAC. Could be using this time to put over the guys on the roster who actually have talent.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena still getting dem mix reactions despite how much they've been shoving this cancer stuff at us.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, no crazy black tape stuff on his arm this week.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BALONEY FUDGIN MUSTARD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pandering as always.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Giants getting booed, must be TEBOW country.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

> Remind me why grown-ups actually enjoy Ryback? I cannot for the life of me understand where the appeal is in him being a main eventer?


I'm no Ryback fan either, but I get it. 

He's a big guy that kills people and has a cool catchphrase. 


And FUCK YOU CENA for sucking up to the Giants. You are a fucking Pats fan you bitch. Stop pandering!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Please no corny ass jokes or raising your voice like a black preacher near the end of the promo please.


CAN I GET A AMEN-UH?!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Cena got the Giants booed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck you Cena. Do what you want, but don't suck up to the goddamn Giants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who will interrupt Cena tonight?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

suckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckupsuckup


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Oh piss off Giants. Did they make a belt out of the 14 penalty flags of bullshit calls you got during that last lSuperbowl too?


still mad huh? :jay2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Cena panders like no other.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hell in the Cell
or 
Hell in a Cell

Getting annoying


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

No Cena, it's 'Hell In *A* Cell', not 'Hell In *The* Cell'


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Cena to be special guest referee?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM Punk chants!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh... fucking John Cena


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk holding the title for the whole year


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Who will interrupt Cena tonight?


Doink. :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like we're getting hype-man Cena tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cena Generic Promo Checklist

*
Pandering to the crowd with hometown references *[x]*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Please no corny ass jokes or raising your voice like a black preacher near the end of the promo please.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Makes me think of Cena getting the black choir booed at Mania.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Hell in THE cell aparently


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This guy is so tired.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Every time they say how long his reign is, I get sadder and sadder. They castrated the hell out of him....


but dat tour bus.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How many times have we heard this exact promo from Cena :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ryback isn't a good change... it'll just be another you or sheamus type face Cena... how's that change?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I want this to be a Serious Cena promo. So far, so good even though this crowd doesn't seem to give a shit about anything he's saying.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, it's Hell in *A* Cell, right? I'm getting tired of this phantom "the."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm already sick of this. He's Ken Anderson level to me at this point.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dat crowd reaction for Cena saying 'We see change!'

:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh look, hes using Obama's gimmick from 2008...get new material, John Boy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena sucking up on the Giants...LOL.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena doing something right for once by putting over Ryback in his promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Cena need to speak for Ryback? Why does Ryback need ANYBODY to speak for him? He's a monster. 

And now Cena is stealing his catchphrase. Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't with Cena being a walking advertisement for the WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I still can't wrap my head around them telling Punk he has to face Cena for a full fucking month just for Cena to say, "nah, face The Ryback."

Oh Jesus, he's doing it again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena sabotage. The more Cena gets behind this guy, the more people will probably resent him in a month or two.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea, change the fact punk is bitching all the time and make him credible again. 

Feed me whores!!!
Feed me whores!!!
Feed me whores!!!
Feed me whores!!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cen really milks anything he can, be it yes! or feed me more.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:fpalm


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

So when did Vince decide that Cena is a walking advertisment for his other pet projects? Honestly, just emberassing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

FFS Cena stop using Ryback's thing as your own.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Does Cena just get himself momentarily over off _EVERYONE_'s catchphrase?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Where is Jericho when we need him?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Suck my dick, Cena. I'm so done with this dude.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did Ryback squash the Primetime players yet? FEED ME BLACKS.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So is the plan to have Cena do Ryback's promos for him? That's one way to go about it...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ain't trying to hear him slurp Ryback


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Feed me more chants not so loud tonight. Maybe because they're having Cena force him. Yep, they're having Cena put Ryback over. F this promo.

Edit: Punk's here to save us.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The fuck am I watching? Is he really pushing the positives of being retarded?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Cena desperately trying to put Ryback over is quite pathetic.... what's more pathetic is that the crowd is actually eating it up....


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thats the reason I hate him. He uses every suck up tactics to try to get over with the fans.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena likes Ryback, I likes Ryback too now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Get rid of this piss poor version of the "Goldberg" chant.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Cena putting over Ryback? I wish Ryback would come out and kill Cena right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So then Ryback isn't what we want? Is that what you're saying John?

Destruction... of what? Jobbers?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, I can't hear what John Cena is saying with Ryback's entire shaft in his mouth.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

'Ryback doesn't care about the title'
*Gives Ryback a title shot*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why the fuck is Cena Ryback's hype man?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

In the end after maybe months, Cena will be the one that stops Ryback's momentum.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You would think Ryback would *want* ice cream bars with how he's always wanting to be fed more.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

John Cena-Pushing a Nexus member. 

Yup.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT PINK PREPARE FOR LOUD ARROGANT PROMO LOVECENARISEABOVECANCER#


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thank the lord


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought he was going to say "all he can hear is Goldberg".


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh and what the fuck is this. Is this John Cena being Ryback's Paul Heyman? This mother fucker needs to get over on the mic on his own, or get the fuck out of the main event scene.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ryback had decent mic skills on NXT, he doesn't need Cena to cut promos for him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why would Ryback complain about political conspiracies? He's been handed everything on a silver platter?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So are they dropping the whole respect me angle? Cena didn't mention it once during that promo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

FEED ME BORE
FEED ME BORE 
FEED ME BORE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THANK GOD FOR PUNK! Was actually about to change the channel...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn, even Punk is getting next to no reaction on entrance.

Fuck this crowd man.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Thx god punk has saved us!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cena Generic Promo Checklist

*
Pandering to the crowd with hometown references *[x]*
Screaming at the end of each sentence *[x]*



--

Punk got more cheers than Cena :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Cena hijacking catchphrases worked for Ryder..........


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

PUNK! finally i'm going to be entertained.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His cocaine and stolen watches sweatshirt is back!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you Punk for saving us from another unnecessary Cena promo. He's wearing his hoodies again too!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Cena sabotage. The more Cena gets behind this guy, the more people will probably resent him in a month or two.


Bingo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CM Punk still gettin dat pop


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why does Cena need to speak for Ryback? Why does Ryback need ANYBODY to speak for him? He's a monster.
> 
> And now Cena is stealing his catchphrase. Fuck you Cena.


The crowd like it, therefore Cena likes it! (Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

If it were really change, Ryback would be cutting his own damn promo.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

CM PUNK brought to you by American Apparel.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha, i love Punk!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryback doesn't promise "Change" because he doesn't talk. Lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Drug Dealer Punk attire! :mark:



lolcheapheat.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome cheap heat is the best.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you for insulting the Giants Punk!

But hey, at least you aren't a pandering douche, lol.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Punk ripping on Giants for cheap heat after that pop lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice "FEED ME MORE" signs for Ryback. Also Cena promoting is unnecessary. Promote the PPV, not Ryback.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk only backing the Giants cause there facing the Redbirds<_<..>_>


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk knows damn well he's a Cubs fan. Don't hide it :lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk scrapping the barrel of content again...sigh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? No you didn't, Punk. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love CM Punk! :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This crowd is like a spastic colon. It doesn't know whom or what to shit on.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank god for punk


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punk is practically spouting out the same shit every week.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Can I get a .gif of Punk saying "The Giants Suck!" and then Diehl laughing at him?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My ***** got his hoodie swag on! bama:


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryback's cheerleader hahaha


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'I do like your new role being Ryback's cheerleader!'

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh ohs..Cena serious face...look out Punk


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Is Cena turning heel? I can smell it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk = Gr8ness!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*SERIOUS CENA VOICE*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crowd's on the ball. Colt would make this alot more entertaining.

Oh, NOW he says it? Only about two months too late.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Did Cena imply that Ryback cold be the new face of WWE? OMG!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Everytime Cena says the words "WWE Universe"... I throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hobo Punk is my favorite Punk that isn't Blonde Punk. *


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Crowd is not too loud for either of them


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lol Cena hair


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena wasn't aloud to beat Punk? Punk already beat Cena twice before.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheerleader shout out. Cena going Spirit Squad in the spotlight but props for a 

"Pre-Asswhipping" +1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So he's medically cleared now. So why did you give up the title shot then John?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The way Cena says ass whippin is lol worthy. He needs to hang around more blacks to learn how to talk shit properly.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cena with dat PG swearing....

Oh wait...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cena really is just absolutely intolerable. Just the worst kind of pandering, ass kissing, piece of shit suck up.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

And there is how you steal the debate ratings.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryback's cheerleader :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His teeth....

So now Cena is all good to go, the week of the pay per view that he wasn't medically cleared to compete in....


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

WHATTAYADOIN
hahaha Heyman what a legend. best part of this show every week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God Heyman is like the Jewish mother screaming in the backseat giving directions.


Still the best thing in this segment.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Never seen that before WWE!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Cena hurts his arm again!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh gee, Punk is leaving. Shocker.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Heyman having a fucking seizure.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ to be fired?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't stand the hold the title up way up high thing. Is the fucking thing on fire or are you the Heavyweight Boxing Champion of the world?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, this bitch.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That felt pointless.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Punk and Heyman are so awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just a sec. Cena says he wasn't allowed to beat Punk, but...he was medically cleared?

Wha...I...what?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

#CONFUSED


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Thought they'd have Punk vs. Cena non-title for Raw main event tonight.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena Vs Punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd make a horribly insensitive joke about Paul Heyman saying that you don't fight for free...but I'll refrain because that would be wrong.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Diggin this "You don't fight for free" line PH's been spouting for the last few weeks. Bit of realism


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Makes me think of Cena getting the black choir booed at Mania.


I was one of them, man. Cena made me boo my own people just trying to spread the word of God :sad:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Omg. Kane vs Big Show again? I swear they do this match every month...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Details of the emergency meeting:

Board of Directors: Bitch you're crazy. You're fired.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

aj getting fired makes this best raw of the year see ya bitch!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Man fucking Punk teasing crowd :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kane and Big Show meet every other month, one of them face and the other heel. Then they switch face/heel and fight again.

Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The crowd seemed alive for like... 10 seconds there... surprisingly it actually took CM Punk working em up to get anythign since Cena was just putting people to sleep with the cheerleading.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Eve gets found out tonigt and a Divas Championship match is set for HIAC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tattoo's ass needs to get fired.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yay, Kane vs. Big Show for the 100th time this year.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like to see CM Punk go off on a tangent and start dissing Ryback.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

AJ at least will be able to chase the butterfly if she gets fired.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Wow nice pop for Punk tonight. :shocked:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Thought they'd have Punk vs. Cena non-title for Raw main event tonight.


wouldve been too good a match to put on free tv...you know, what with TV ratings sagging and all, Vince doesnt want to put good matches on TV anymore. 

I'd say thats me being sarcastic, but it's probably the fucking truth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> I was one of them, man. Cena made me boo my own people just trying to spread the word of God :sad:


I know it was hard Joel, I know it was. *Tear*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

45 minutes after the show started, still no main event announced... #INNOVATION


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> I hope Cena hurts his arm again!


You are just the worst kind of person.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

'twas hoping that Cena would hulk smash Punk to oblivion.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Can someone PM me what has happened so far in the show? Will +rep, and would be appreciated!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"HEY INTERNET: We aborted CM Punk's revolution. Ryback has better looks. Fuck you." 

Your truly~ Vince McMahon


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking forward to the obituary choke off between show and Kane.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow American adverts, I have NOT missed these...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I'd make a horribly insensitive joke about Paul Heyman saying that you don't fight for free...but I'll refrain because that would be wrong.


what jew talkin' bout?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

RAW Dark Match **SPOILERS**

*Dark Match:*

There wasn't one.

(Y)

Gotta love wrestling news sites.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> "HEY INTERNET: We aborted CM Punk's revolution. Ryback has better looks. Fuck you."
> 
> Your truly~ Vince McMahon


Pretty much.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad to see a rematch here, they had a damn good match last trip.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't they do this match last week?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

It's time for the standard Monday Night Raw Supernoodles for me, good shit.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Here comes handsome McAfrican


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Justin Gabriel has a fabulous hairline. Damn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> If it were really change, Ryback would be cutting his own damn promo.


That would have Ryback talk. Which I don't think anybody would want to hear.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So pretty much they made this match to see Cesaro's pop up uppercut again.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Can someone PM me what has happened so far in the show? Will +rep, and would be appreciated!


http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/259772


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay let's start that Cesaro/Gabriel feud riiiight...NOW.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, Cesaro, liking this guy more and more by the week.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, do these two fight every week now? We get it he takes that uppercut bump better than anybody.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Can someone PM me what has happened so far in the show? Will +rep, and would be appreciated!


Opened with Rey/Cara vs Rhode Scholars (won) followed by a awkward Team Hell No Segment
Kofi squashed McGillicutty
Cena cheerleading Ryback, Punk interrupts, Cena challenges him to fight, Punk walks away.

Pretty much it.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

REALLY not a fan of Antonio, don't know what the buzz is on the net but I'm just not a fan in the slightest seems like another Del Rio boring to me tbh. Nothing appeals to me...


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Ryback bringing change to WWE, that's the funniest shit Cena Has said in his ass kissing repertoire for a long time :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ fired and sent to NXT please!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE...please give Cesaro a proper gimmick, he deserves better. Thanks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gabriel bout to suffer some motherfucking Swiss Death.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Feels like they are rushing again tonight. Normally that would make you think something big is coming but well.
At least we don't have to look at Cesaro's pepperoni nipples for long.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Gabriel overshot that and Cesaro fixed it, hah.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah Switzerland!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Cesaro annoys me so much. I don't even know why.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Alright just got home. How has been the go home show been so far. From some posts looks like Cena cut a usual.Cena promo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm bothered that Ryback hasn't done anything to deserve a title shot, kayfabe wise. Didn't win a number one contender's match, didn't really ask for a title shot (not counting his "Feed Me Punk"). They could have at least had him look strong on TV in a decent match after just squashing folks. 

I know, asking for logic from WWE is silly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TRANSLATION: "I really hope you're all feeling predictably xenophobic so you'll boo me despite this lazy booking."


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> That would have Ryback talk. Which I don't think anybody would want to hear.


His promo could just be grunts and FEED ME MORE, and it would be so much better than what just happened.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro will easily win this one...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought he was South African JR? Did I hear that wrong?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

South American.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

South America?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I liked Antonio with Aksana.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on JR, he's South African not South American.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great to use Gabriel being used


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> It's time for the standard Monday Night Raw Supernoodles for me, good shit.


Made the mistake of chomping on a Bombay Bad Boy Pot Noodle last Monday night.

Suffered for 3 days.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Raw should just be 3 hours of Cesaro uppercutting people.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Touchdown Bears! See I can watch Raw and MNF at the same time. Cesaro is starting to grow on me.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> AJ fired and sent to NXT please!


She'd probably be wrestling...with women that can wrestle.

I second this move.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Cesaro annoys me so much. I don't even know why.


It's because he's a good heel.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Yes, Cesaro, liking this guy more and more by the week.


This.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are chanting Castagnoli? That's shocking.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There is no difference between South Africa and South America.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Boring" chants :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Boring" Chants on a Cesaro match?

Fucking smarks. :no:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I think some people buy tickets to RAW just to chant Boring nowadays.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's amazing how as soon as he comes to WWE, I couldn't give two fucks about him. Not because he's in the WWE but because he's just..there.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

One of my faves Cesaro, these two had a great match last week.....and i agree with Cena, Cesaro has big nipples!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how vicious every single one of Cesaro's strikes look.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

New Jersey fucking SUCKS DICK. THey're chanting boring?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... nothing has really happened. Even Cena/Punk was just... filler.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Love Cesaro. Love Gabriel. But I also love variety. Did we really need to see this two weeks in a row?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro is actually a pretty good heel, in my opinion...


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

this crowd is boring


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Gabriel win wtfffffff


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHAT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

uh ... what.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dat Gabriel push incoming


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> New Jersey fucking SUCKS DICK. THey're chanting boring?


A match with absolutely nothing at stake, involving two superstars no one gives two shits about. What do you expect.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoa... they let Gabriel win


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Last week the match they had was surprisingly good. This week it was boring and awkward.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NoyK said:


> "Boring" Chants on a Cesaro match?
> 
> Fucking smarks. :no:


No smarks would be chanting "Claudio, Claudio."

Regular fans are the ones that don't care.

Boy is he running on the mid-card treadmill now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT!? WHAT?! NO WAY!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah, what the hell? :cuss:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

HOly shit Justin Gabriel won a match


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Woah!!!! what an upset


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone care.....?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What the fuck! Gabriel? EH!?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was unexpected.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh fuck didnt see that coming


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL That's unpredictable.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Good match. This could be a good little feud.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Shucky Ducky Quack Quack! Dat Gabriel!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was unexpected


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow. Didn't expect that, but cool! Shame it wasn't for the title.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow! Nice upset win! Now give him some fucking segments/videos so people actually know his character.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

And people say Raw is predictable.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Good on Gabriel for getting a win.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Might not see Cesaro for 30 days?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cesaro jobbing to Gabriel. :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES THEY WILL BE FEUDING

(That's all that matters to me. That, and unnecessary USA chants.)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> It's amazing how as soon as he comes to WWE, I couldn't give two fucks about him. Not because he's in the WWE but because he's just..there.


That's what WWE does best. They're able to turn nearly everyone into 'just a guy'.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Belts mean nothing hahahaha!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Gabriel has some really generic music.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Surprising upset, but with no belt on the line - who cares? Good for Gabriel I guess


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Did jr just say Gabriel was from South America or was it just me?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh. Well.

The optimist says this is a feud in the making.

The realist says it'll be forgotten about in two weeks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Slater beats Brodus Clay?
Gabriel beats Cesaro?

*WE ARE ONE.*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

da fuck? Why did they put Gabriel over Cesaro?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt Hardy's mentoring has finally paid off for young Gabriel!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Loving this, Gabriel is getting time in the spotlight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW! Gabriel winning actually shocked me, I must admit...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The guy who beats the champion... gets a shot at the champion! Great!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good work making your US champion look strong...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Get home and see Gabriel win. Awesome, remember this guy having a great match with Orton one time. Glad he is getting a push of somewhat.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

that was so random its not even funny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ looks like she just got put in time out for not doing her homework by Vince.:lol


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

AJ blowing Vinnie Mac :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince and dat swag


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol AJ's getting fired.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

WOO Vince! Was he announced beforehand?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hoho vince and AJ in a limo :vince


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

AJ defo sucked him off.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

does anyone know a stream?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

AJ was totally blowing Vince in the back of that limo


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wonder what happened in _that_ car?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

THE BOSS! Next. Finally something to watch here.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

VKM & AJ, lucky old bastard!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FUCK YES Gabriel won!

I love Cesaro but finally this guy gets a win.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Vince McMahon on Raw again?

Must be really getting in it the neck from USA Network about them ratings.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

AJ had some grapefruit juice.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Guess what was going on in that limo. :vince2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Incoming Ric Flair as GM. 


Let me dream please.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> THE BOSS! Next. Finally something to watch here.


And Vince too!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MR. MCMAHON!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much as the match between Cesaro/Gabriel was good it would have been more beneficial to have Cesaro do a promo and have Gabriel interrupt him. Both these guys are great wrestlers but they need to connect with the crowd.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ to be fired???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please fire Joey Jeremiah, Vince.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

AJ looking like she's been "earning that promotion"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JobbyJobberson said:


> A match with absolutely nothing at stake, involving two superstars no one gives two shits about. What do you expect.


two exciting wrestlers, and anyway theyve been dead all night


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cesaro jobbing to Gabriel. :lmao


Learn the definition of jobbing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AJ & Vince looked like a little girl going to school for the first time with her dad.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Vince go to fire AJ as the gm of raw.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> AJ defo sucked him off.


Trent Barreta's gonna be mad if she did that.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys who is jobbing to Ryder tonight?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

thi should be good


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Wow! Nice upset win! Now give him some fucking segments/videos so people actually know his character.


But he doesn't have a character sir


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice to see Gabriel get a win for once. He could be a good midcard fixture and maybe they're going to go with that for a bit with a Gabriel/Cesaro program.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Trent Barreta's gonna be mad if she did that.


Well in that case Trent Barreta's kissed half the roster then.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

NoyK said:


> AJ & Vince looked like a little girl going to school for the first time with her dad.































no, wait....that came off wrong :sad:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like AJ is getting fired...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So Gabriel will fight cesaro at HIAC for the is title then?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gobsayscomeon said:


> But he doesn't have a character sir


He's gotta be something other than a guy that wrestles random matches if they want to get him over.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Da fuck?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Incoming Ric Flair as GM.
> 
> 
> Let me dream please.


Vince Russo for Raw GM. I'd honestly :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys who is Ryder Jobbing to tonight?


Fixed, like last week


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So the obvious guess to this "emergency meeting" has to do with John Cena being cleared to wrestle, thus making the match a 3 way. Lets see if the obvious predition happens.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Aj is dressed like a complete cock. 

Now 'fire' her. One of the worst GM's in history.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ric flair for GM


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ToxieDogg said:


> Vince McMahon on Raw again?
> 
> Must be really getting in it the neck from USA Network about them ratings.


Either that or they want more ratings over the president debate which will be starting in ablout 5 minutes.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

When I heard that the debate is going to kill them in the ratings, I thought Vince was going to say/do something about it, making fun of it, fake Romney/Obama match or something...Like he usually does.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Whaaat Vince with the jobber entrance


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Why can't I get excited for Big Show / Sheamus? :bron3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

VINCE GETTING THAT JOBBER ENTRANCE!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> and unnecessary USA chants.


Nothing will beat TNA fans chanting USA in a match involving Angelina Love/Winter v Sarita/Rosita


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was random


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Vince? The hell? 

Firing incoming??


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

If Vince is tapping that, he will be cooler that Samuel L Jackson and John Travolta put together...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Dolph Ziggler actually apart of the Sheamus/Big Show fued?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Blah Blab Blah, Job Review, Blah Blah Blah, Who is in Charge of the Show, blah blah blah. 

I don't care.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hang on...they entered the ring and then _another fucking ad break?!?_ fpalm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Dat Goat theme


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Ummm what?

Come on IWC, this is an obvious build up of trying to make Caesaro look like he has a credible opponent for the PPV. However, we all know he'll squash Gabriel.

This is pretty obvious matchmaking.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Trent Barreta's gonna be mad if she did that.


She's dating Trent Barreta?

Well fuck.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

same fella who does the wwe ad used too do dbz lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JOB EVALUATION TIME!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Vince with the Jobber Entrance? 

We don't get to see that swag walk


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Trent Barreta's gonna be mad if she did that.


How the fuck did he pull her?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NO CHANCE IN HELL YOU'VE GOT!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Well atleast AJ will get to be in the ring now..

frat...OMG..is she back to doing Swaggle


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

GTFO the tv Vince!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AJ & Vince :mark:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

It does look like the schoolgirl is about to get spanked...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone here knows where I can find a stream?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Please be fired, please be fired


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES!!!! NOW GO SKIP AWAY BITCH.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're cheering :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Storyline Out Of Nowhere, how are you?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

uh oh..no entrance...both to get squashed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol wut


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

AJ is punk's girlfriend, dat swerve!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

About damn time.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fraternising? with who? LOL


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Translation - I don't pop the ratings anymore, so they're putting me back on the divas list.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

AJ resigns....HUGE POP!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ looks like MacMahon molested her. Yep she fucked cena.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> His promo could just be grunts and FEED ME MORE, and it would be so much better than what just happened.


That wouldn't be that much better though.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

IWC celebrates as AJ quits as GM! To be honest, I'm surprised she lasted this long as GM.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Come on Vince, make her bark like a dog and crawl around the ring.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh another GM Bites the dust. 

I so don't give a shit!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

NA NA NANA NA NA NANA HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

> Vince Russo was spotted in town a couple of hours ago. He was also reported to be present at WWE Headquarters.
> 
> Source : F4WOnline.com



hoho :vince :vince2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

She's gone?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

AJ was never over as gm


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

She is sleeping with Paul Heyman


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Does this mean she can wrestle now? Please mean she will wrestle now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Come on Flair!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DAT POP FOR HER RESIGNATION....GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE YOU 12 YEAR OLD

"allegations are completely false....BUT IMMA RESIGN ANYWAY!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't watch sd
is this frat thing an angle?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

ABOUT DAMN TIME!!! Here comes the Paul Heyman.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:YES

I really like AJ, but she has been getting pretty stale. It's for the better.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like Cena took her to that "in and out"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

NathWFC said:


> Aj is dressed like a complete cock.
> 
> Now 'fire' her. One of the worst GM's in history.


Ya know, they have a little blue pill for erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Fraternizing? So she slept with them? LoL


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This reminds me of when ADAMLE~ resigned. I cried for hours.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

AJ to punt Vince before he fires her. rton


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone doing sexual favors for AJ?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AJ


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Allegation : You're a good actor


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jotunheim said:


> AJ is punk's girlfriend, dat swerve!


Chances of them making out to end the show?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope the new GM is a good replacement


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad AJ has resigned! She annoys me so much.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes yes yes so happy right now


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So who has AJ been banging then?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Foley for GM for me. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GABRIEL? YES~!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LET'S LIGHT IT UP AND LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, back to the crazy chick shtick....


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Shit, there's a chance the WRESTLING GOD is there? 

We Want :flair3 We Want :flair3 We Want :flair3 We Want :flair3 We Want :flair3 We Want :flair3


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

They POPPED..like I knew they would


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO THIS BITCH IS ABOUT TO CRY.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Come on Vince, make her bark like a dog and crawl around the ring.*



You are really kinky sometimes, ya know? 

Not complaining though, at all.:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, she wasn't a good GM. Fuck, just let Regal or JBL be GM already.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

DA Fuq caused this story? lololololololololol?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Chances of them making out to end the show?


Live sex celebration, BOOK IT VINCE! THOSE RATINGS WILL SKYROCKET!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, please get out of the ring AJ. No one gives a fuck.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Did she just say she grew up fifteen "years" from here?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Must of been banging Brad Maddox, just a guess...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is kinda awkward though.. I mean, what's with the fraternising? I miss something????


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe she was the one who sexually assaulted Melina..?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vince Russo for Raw GM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat face sympathy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bitch this isn't a breakup it's an angle. I don't care.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish Vince would just snatch the mic out of her hand and say "YOOOOOOOOOOOURE FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYRD"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

X-Static said:


> I hope the new GM is a good replacement


"No GM" would be a good replacement....it's an old gimmick/angle, and needs to be far, far away from the product right now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DO IT!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

damn, too late.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark: Return of the Not-So-Anonymous Raw General Manager.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

The hell is up with this long ass speech?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I dig crazy chicks!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!! fuck offfffffffffffff!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh shut up AJ no one wants a sob story. Someone interrupt...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here comes the baby face turn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wtf is this AJ sympathy shit? 

Presidential debate is on, and NFL/MLB is on, fuck this til I get a Ryback message on Steam...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shut up, AJ.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Really don't know if acting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CRY BITCH CRY

*Paul Mooney voice*


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Why does Kane keep getting fed to big show? We've seen it more than enough times this year. No doubt its going to happen again tonight....hoping Sheamus interferes.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Yeah AJ, booking the guys who confronted each other in the ring to a match that night is really "unorthodox."


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now AJ can hopefully help the divas division.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

This is really dragging on now, get off my screen.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Just so you know...


"Tweets
6s Fingaz Mc ‏@FingazMc
*I dig crazy chicks, let me rim you with salad cream @WWEAJLee*"


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I love you crowd


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> You are really kinky sometimes, ya know?
> 
> Not complaining though, at all.:lol


Maybe it's a reference to the time Trish had to bark like a dog and crawl in her underwear to Vince.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay this is getting a little cheesy and awkward.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Says she resigns*

*Keeps talking*


I really hope Vince just says "GET THE FUCK OUT BITCH, YOU'RE FIRED"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> LET'S LIGHT IT UP AND LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


These songs just mashed up in my head and created something horrifying :lmao :lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wish Vince would just snatch the mic out of her hand and say "YOOOOOOOOOOOURE FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYRD"


This


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Annoys me but actually a good promo by AJ!


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Rowdy Rowdy Piper for GM? What the hell else is the skirt guy up to? Pipers Pit to start the show every Monday Night. (Y)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ on a first name basis with Vince? But no one else is?? This segment?

HEYMAN!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I am now thoroughly confused...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait wait wait....

She is going to lose her job over having an affair with somebody on the roster. 

Are we supposed to forget about Vince McMahon from 2001 to 2006 or 7? Really? 

Or Vickie Guerrero having an affair with Edge and Big Show? How about that? 

But no, now it is time for higher standards.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eve to interfere and run her down some MOAR.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ getting emotional...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't understand, i'm glad the bitch is going, but why is she going ? 

moving moment lololol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Like, she'll go back to being a Diva on the roster, right? She's not ultra fired...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

HEYMAN!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

YES MAKE HEYMAN GM, DO IT, DO IT NOW


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HEYMAN :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HEYMAN THE GAWD!!!!!!!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

What A.J is saying about her life is true, why the hell is she delivering it like a bad actress from a b-list soap opera on weekday afternoons?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PAULLL


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

HEYMAN HUSTLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Heyman, that weasel.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Paul Heymen :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

This resignation is weird and out of nowhere.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man this sucks so bad....


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

and here is your new Raw GM :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> CRY BITCH CRY
> 
> *Paul Mooney voice*


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Heyman for GM!? :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cue for Sara Del Ray or Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

IN HEYMAN WE TRUST


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Paul Heyman for GM NOW! ECW ECW ECDUB ECDUB HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

And they wonder why their ratings are so low...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Ultimate Troll Heyman is fantastic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This promo just got good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Heyman here to save the day!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Rise above AJ :cena2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HEYMAN!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> These songs just mashed up in my head and created something horrifying :lmao :lmao


You are very welcome.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Trent Barreta's gonna be mad if she did that.


AJ's dating Trent Barreta? Didn't realize Barreta was a pamper peeler.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

goddammit if Heyman isn't the greatest thing on WWE tv right now.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Save Us Heyman!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New GM :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Does this mean AJ will wrestle again?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hera said:


> Rise above AJ :cena2


Or go down.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Look at AJs necklace it matches Punk's T-Shirt :hmm:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PLEASE BE HEYMAN PLEASE BE HEYMAN


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Wait wait wait....
> 
> She is going to lose her job over having an affair with somebody on the roster.
> 
> ...


You take your logic and you walk right out of this thread.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Make Paul E. the GM, Vince


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

RUTHLESS AGRESSION ERA NAME DROP, DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a shame Heyman is probably about to get buried.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Super stable incoming? Punk, AJ, Heyman, Brock returning??


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!

:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christ, get on with it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, fuck us....Heyman is great, but he's just working too many angles right now. Brock's legal adviser, Punk's manager, and now vying for the Raw GM job.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

The return of ruthless aggression?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

RUTHLESS AGRESSION!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman should be the new GM.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why does Heyman think for one second that Vince is going to hire him?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Heyman for GM!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

OOH, ruthless agression namedropping there. come on PaulE


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The crowd totally no sold the "Ruthless Aggression" line. That sucks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Paul E is so humble


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

C'mon c'mon c'mon....Vince Russo for surprise Raw GM please. :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please be Paul. It won't be but please let it be him


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ruthless Aggression mention! :mark:

What were they chanting by the way? "We want ____"?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not that slimeball, no Vince no!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman 2012. Why not?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Love Heyman but no, that should be RIC FLAIR.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Fucking hell. This is more drawn out than an hour lecture on proteins.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Wait wait wait....
> 
> She is going to lose her job over having an affair with somebody on the roster.
> 
> ...


Your not supposed to remember all that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

booooooooo


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Jowl stirring*

H-Heeeyman.

Seriously though, that pathetic ponytail clinging to life at the nape of his neck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

AJ said she was fired cause she was fraternizing with wrestlers. When did that happen? I know she was crazy, but don't remember the fraternizing.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Heyman as GM, my god that would be epic!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Huh......................


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lollll troOOOLOL


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh. Come. On.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahahahahahajajahahahahahahaha yeeeeeaah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

manageing waaa


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH FUCK THIS


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Sometimes I swear whoever is starting boring chants on Different Raw shows is the same guy.. AJ is not boring somebody slap that fool please...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh ffs...


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus....fuck fuck fuck


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

You gotta be fucking jokeing


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Managing supervisor...the fuck?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Raw = dead


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Slick Ric need to come out styling of profiling right NOW!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

hahahaha. Instantly wants AJ back


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

nnnggggg


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How does Paul E get turned down but...........Vickie becomes "managing supervisor"?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fuck this shit.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Nooooooooooo


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

This needs to end.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

More :cornette


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I have no idea what the fuck is going on


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, how clever....we're calling her a managing supervisor.

Hopefully this means that Vickie is done with Ziggler.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Aw. Son of a fucking bitch. fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vickie is the better option! So much experience!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DEAR FUCKING GOD NO


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Vickie? FFS, Heyman would be such a better choice.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i'm out 

see you guys at the RTWM


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Vickie really, fuck this shit to an alligator pit of death in hell/


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can hear the disappointment in the crowd.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you kidding..


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh FFS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty cool Heyman name dropped "Ruthless Aggression". I had :mark:.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

VICKIE!!! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I would honestly enjoy Heyman as GM...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Right back to where we were in 2008 and 2009! 

WooDooDeeLeeDoodleDoo!


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Stupidest thing ever done.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Vickie?........................great job Vince, now you will have all the ratings in the universe, Retarded old fuck fpalm


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Sound the alarm sign ique2:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Heyman's expression says it all. God fucking damnit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vickie as the Managing supervisor!?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a terrible 5 minutes Cole not shocking. Hopefully we find out who this superstar AJ was fraternizing with.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

Best Car Crash Ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

dafuq is this shit?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ARE YOU F£@!#€G KIDDING ME!? 


UUUGH


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vickie??


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dat Vickie HEAT


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Not this shit again. How many times they can do this Vickie GM BS?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

From a Ruthless Aggression and Heyman tease to.... well, Vickie.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

vickie again ? this is bullshit and very stale.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> AJ said she was fired cause she was fraternizing with wrestlers. When did that happen? I know she was crazy, but don't remember the fraternizing.


It means she had sexual intercourse with someone


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

managing supervisor??? VICKY!!!??? FUCK YOU VINCE!!!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

FUCK RIGHT OFF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are they serious? :lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> How does Paul E get turned down but...........Vickie becomes "managing supervisor"?


Well, we all know Vince and logic to be honest....


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'll mark if big johnny comes out


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we at least get Ziggler and Flair together then? 

Still... way to kill the moment, whatever little moment it may have been.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lol only Vickie can make the crowd come alive this much, seriously


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Vickie RUNS RAW! I told you that....AJ RULES but Vickie RUNS THE SHOW


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

first of all IIIICE!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

she is booed like hell


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ok this is good vicky is a good gm


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

urrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"Sorry AJ, Vickie is just better in certain departments." :vince2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

not General Manager but Managing Surpervisor?

so the same way a garbage man is a sanitation engineer?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Vickie, please no... PLEASE NO!!!

That is a bad bad bad move for ratings she is turn off the tv hated...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is the fucking point? :lmao
I can't.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Great, ANOTHER reason to not watch Raw. I love Vickie, but not in any kind of GM/power role.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

lol now the corwd is praying for Heyman


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

lol vince is just giving the wwe fans the finger


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow haven't seen anybody booed that hard since Cena last year at MITB.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

EXCUSE ME!

Looking at dat ass guaranteed every week. :datass


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

People were expecting Flair?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Heyman's so fantastic


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Heyman: "If I knew you were in the running"

uhhh shes made it fucking public for weeks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCK!


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Just tuned in, heard AJ is finally no longer the GM, and now Vickie is the GM?



















I'm alright with that...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The perfect guy to take the role is on commentary but they choose this blob instead. :fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn they just can't resist putting Vickie in an authority role. She just ruins things for me, now. 

Heyman just saves everything. One of the best talkers they have right now.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Cluster fuck of a segment, who is the GM?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Must suck being AJ right now...6 minutes ago she was telling her rags to riches story..now she's standing around the ring


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Good night fellas Monday night football is calling, fire AJ for fraternizing and hire the " cougar" whose clearly kayfabe into dolph damn creative we aren't that stupid


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

> @CMPunk: Bitches be trifflin'.


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the board disregarded the fact that Vickie married Edge? You know, someone on the roster at that time? Alrighty then.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This shit is just getting more and more terrible..... are they trying to bury Raw? I mean... I can't understand this shit at all.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler to take the belt from CM Punk , You can cash in at anytime right even during an match..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OH AND HERE COMES A LAST MAN STANDING MATCH ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I think Heyman is supposed to be us. LOL


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

THE SHEAMOOSE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so she's gonna do a better job than Booker...who's the general manager, but she's not the general manager :kobe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Paul, that's my reaction too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

God this is awful. Out of all the options they go with Vickie...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ's gone emo in the corner. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a segment. Good job Vince and Vickie


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The total lack of heat accompanying these announcements are just fucking :barkley turrible.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao THAT FUCKING FAN.

"I LOVE YOU PAUL E!"


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The crowd doesn't know how the fuck to react.

This is fucking terrible. One annoying bitch for another. That's what we need more of on Raw - annoying bitches. Can't wait to listen to Vickie's screeching cat voice constantly every Monday.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone please GIF Heyman dropping the mic and throwing that tantrum. The GOAT!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I normally like Vickie. But christ. Stagnation. There's Vince as BOSSSS, there's Trips as COO, there's the board of directors, there's the GM, there are interim GMs, anonymous GMs, GM food, and now a fucking managing supervisor or whatever? Just torch it all.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I know RAW has been going down a seriously bumpy road for quite a while now, but who in the hell decided it was a good idea to take a sharp left off a fucking cliff?!?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk vs Sheamus...AGAIN?!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Get that fat tub of lard of my screen. nao.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

her voice is like a jackhammer fucking nails on a chalkboard..

lil girl dress clothes..that will show her...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

AJ to go nuts on Vickie??


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Alright I'll be tagging out now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seriously vickie is gm? AJ was better then this


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Cluster fuck of a segment, who is the GM?


Tony blimin Garea. Disappointed I am.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They just had a lumberjack match on Smackdown, now why must they have another one on Raw?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Fuck me you have Heyman to make this 3 hours bearable and you go with that no talented idiot to run your main show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, at first I was bored. 

Now I just feel like my brain is being stabbed at with a nail.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Punk vs Lameus

GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Expect Ryback to fuq shit up.. :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Vickie gets X-pac heat so fucking bad.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vickie looks great. Good for her for losing all of that weight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sup Storyline Out Of Nowhere.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"YOU HAD AN AFFAIR!"

Cause that's way worse than being married to the World Champ, y'know.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

AJ wouldn't be my first choice for an affair in the divas locker room, but you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Uh oh, her head is tilted. You know what that means, she'll get _crazy._


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

cat fight!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is horrible. Flair? Heyman? NO, Vickie for the 189 times. Fuck this BS.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Believe it or not, Vickie is the most over heel on the entire roster.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

the fuck is this shit?!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

As the Millions (AND MILLIONS) of televisions are switched to the debate


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

So ratings are at the lowest ever and they basically give Vickie the gm role...the show is going to be even more painful to watch now...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So... is Vickie a face or heel or....? I just don't even know. Sometimes I think vince has a direct connection to my brain on exactly what I feel is the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

fuck this company vickie?!!?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

someone in creativee needs too be fired !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The one chickfight where I don't want a boob to pop out.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT DUH HAYUL! DAT' BITCH BE CRAZY!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Where's Joey Styles when we need him?*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

AJ's going to end up just like this...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...they are portraying AJ as a 15 year old girl with the maturity level of a baby donkey yet she had sex with a grown ass man on the roster? Alrighty then.

Doesn't she have a lot to lose if she's beating up authority? This is embarrassing...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

This is just so so awful, like seriously horrible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please tell me this is over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL Scott Armstrong to save the day. And AJ will be back tonight. I smell the super stable coming.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

AJ with the biggest pop of the night


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ is the new Randy Orton!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Vickie go to face aj at Survivor Series 2012.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, hasn't Vickie been taking Dolph cock for the better part of two years? So why did they pick her in storyline?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

AJ LEE IS THE NEW SCSA

*Glass Shatters* LETS LIGHT IT UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

is anyone thinking they are gonna do a Cena/AJ divorce angle?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

you have not seen the last of AJ. Thats for sure.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So they put the IC Belt on Miz, just to take it right back off and then feed him to Ryback? Hmm.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love AJ!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..heel Vickie..is helping the face Ryback..I see


----------



## shadow_rider456 (Apr 2, 2012)

lol While Heyman was leaving some guy yelled " I LOVE YOU PAUL HEYMAN!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Unless the person AJ had an affair with is revealed to be Eve Torres, I don't give a fuck about this angle.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Calling it now, she has been having an affair with Ziggler and this will lead to Ziggler dumping Vickie and turning face when he becomes WHC against Big Show. Calllllllllllllinnnnnnnnnnngg it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Never mind all this shit. AJ for Divas Champ now


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

right time for some 3mb please


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

broken up about losing your dream job?

skipping takes the pain away :lelbron


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So basically Vickie is the new GM with a new longer job title. fpalm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryback/Miz next. I wonder how over Ryback will be with this pretty bad crowd.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Vicki has heat every WWE heel wishes they had.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Vickie is awful, she sucks the interest anytime she's on TV, she is annoying and it's not 2009 anymore 

this company is tanking way low in the logic department


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

laurinaitis better be gm, people power era made raw fun to watch.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great commercial. Will go to Mania if I could find reasonable ticket prices.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I am now convinced

:vince2

Has lost it. He needs to retire.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryback vs Miz coming up next!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jscouser said:


> someone in creativee needs too be fired !


They should start with Dave Kapoor, if they haven't done already.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like I'll be heading over to my boy's house to play dat Halo.

The only time I ever have any use for an X-Box.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Vicki has heat every WWE heel wishes they had.


quoted because that is the mothafuckin truth


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shitty garbage. That's all that needs to be said to describe WWE. 

Please, please PLEASE let Raw get below a 2.0 rating tonight. Please.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

aj broke the site


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Did I miss something???? Why is there a GM change???? This shit is confusing. Heyman's reaction sums this up.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i dont get it, why didnt they just make vickie the gm?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SantinoStunner said:


> AJ LEE IS THE NEW SCSA
> 
> *Glass Shatters* LETS LIGHT IT UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


Arrive. Light It Up. Skip.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm still in shock at that segment... that had to have been one of the worst I've personally seen. At least the hand birthing was a "what the fuck this is some messed up shit!" hilarious bad. This is just... a staring at the screen in an utter daze because it was just flat at every level.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I have no idea what just happened.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

We could've got a new ruthless aggression era and Vince turned it down! Fuckin' egomaniac idiot.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

SantinoStunner said:


> AJ LEE IS THE NEW SCSA
> 
> *Glass Shatters* LETS LIGHT IT UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


AJ 3:16 SAYS I JUST SHOOK MY ASS.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I hope there was a bit of nipple poppage in that cat fight.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ether said:


> As the Millions (AND MILLIONS) of televisions are switched to the debate


Pretty much this. I muted Raw and turned up the debate after AJ's tale of woe began.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So what next?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Watching to see Ryback does the "MORRRRE" along with his theme.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

great, now we have to see vickie every week. bullshit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> broken up about losing your dream job?
> 
> skipping takes the pain away :lelbron


Right:lol

I swear this bitch was in one of the basement special ed classes during high school. She can skip all she wanted down there.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Jesus fuck...I switch to football on the commercial from raw and the commentators talking about how the bears QB doesn't get enough FUCKING RESPECT out of all the other QBS. Fuck this storyline....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow, tonight was just fine until that awful segment. I already knew they'd say no to Heyman. But never thought they'd go back to Vickie for the 423324th time. Then this "affair" angle? Damn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> AJ's going to end up just like this...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I can see why they've appointed Vickie given her outspoken disapproval of AJ over the last few weeks. That's them trying continuity but they shouldn't have Heyman out there before the announcement. It shows how superior on the mic he is to everyone else in addition to teasing the fans and making no sense what so ever.

The only logical progression after teasing that is Heyman will be appointed sometime in the near future.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> laurinaitis better be gm, people power era made raw fun to watch.


Absolutely this


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Big Johnny to return next week in his new role as temporary senior executive vice president of talent relations to the manging director of monday night RAW.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

What a clusterfuck of a segment. Vickie and Paul E arguing? THEY'RE HEELS YOU IDIOTS. Way to confuse the crowd.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didnt we see Ryback destroy Miz weeks ago?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

FEED MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> This is just so so awful, like seriously horrible.


What?! It's awesome, this the door opened for Dolph to be fucking free. :cheer


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES! FEEDING TIME


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

No1 contender? I don't rememeber him having a no1 contender match :s :S


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm a milli dropped on this segment?

Im not going to watch Ryback's match, a squash match.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Rocky Mark said:


> Vickie is awful, she sucks the interest anytime she's on TV, she is annoying and it's not 2009 anymore
> 
> this company is tanking way low in the logic department


Just the opposite, she gets the job done better than most talent on the roster could hope for.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

oh, yay.. this retard


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

What exactly is 'fake' pyro? Just sound? lol


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

I light it up WHUT?! I SAID I LIGHT IT UP WHUT?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mozza said:


> I hope there was a bit of nipple poppage in that cat fight.


Why would you want to see that? 

Why do guys still get excited over nip slips in the year 2012 when you can see the entire thing plus their puppets all over the internet?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The NEXT WWE Champion. Feed Him MOOOOOOORE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I changed the channel to the debate too. I guess I'll change it back to Raw before the main event. Hopefully that segment is WWE's largest loss in viewers ever.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOLDBERG!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fuck Ryback.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was that a bib?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

stone cold steve austen vs Yokozuna at survivor series 2012 calling it now ..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny, Paul Heymen doesn't need a microphone and you can still hear him clearly. *


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

People on here are confused; Vickie is getting go away heat. She sucks and isn't over.

-
-
-

Ryback time1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That haters love me shirt will get Miz over with the black audience. Might be the highest selling shirt amongst blacks.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

At least miz is looking better then before. I guess it's a plus.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Feeding time for Ryback! :evil:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AWESOME!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> Big Johnny to return next week in his new role as temporary senior executive vice president of talent relations to the manging director of monday night RAW.


And that's where I would tap out. Vickie authority run #1000 is enough, but bringing Johnny back too? Jesus, no.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

KICK HIS ASS, MOZ!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

There better be a hell of a lot more to that story than just that.

Because what the hell was the point of that?

Talk about out of no where.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm still recovering from that segment. WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT SHIT?!?!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The Future is here... :miz


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I had a tear in my eye when Aj left..of course, I was sitting too close to the TV,lol...but Vickie again? Was Hillary Clinton busy? They may need to recruit at "Annoying Bitch University" or wherever they dig up these retards.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> What exactly is 'fake' pyro? Just sound? lol


I think they are concussion pyros.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

The only good thing about ryback fights are the fact that they are so short that you don't have to watch him very long.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

HUGE Goldberg chants.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

At this point, WWE could trot out The Rock, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin & Goldberg all in the same segment & no one would care.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at Goldberg chants. Those never get old.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad the goldberg chants are still there. Don't fucking be tricked by this stupidity!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Soon as I turned back from the debate, I heard "Goldberg" chants. Damn.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Like a lamb to the slaughter.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

There HAS TO BE some type of end of the show swerve involving AJ right?

I mean what was the point of that?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Calling it now AJ's accuser had blonde hair, she was caught on security footage telling Vince but you couldn't see her face :russo


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

How come every week there are more "Feed me more" on Ryback's theme song?

His entrance at Wrestlemania will be nothing more than "Feed me more" times 1000


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryback vs Ziggler on WWE main event? fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Motherfucker gets Goldberg chants.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

very loud Goldberg chants :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FEED HIM MORE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My reaction to the last segment with AJ, Heyman, Vince, & Vickie


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

GOLDBERG CHANTS OMFG


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Shouldnt Miz just walk out. He already has his shot at the IC title.

Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Miz still plays an excellent cowardly heel when he needs to.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> laurinaitis better be gm, people power era made raw fun to watch.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

that big boot almost reached Miz' nuts


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is what happens when you don't have any real continuity or logic, then back everything on the main event tier, and then ignore almost everything else as filler.... this whole show feels like a Velocity or maybe that old Shotgun show. Come on Vince... pull your head out of your ass. You actually have a roster that can be something more...


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

ryback zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Goldberg!!..goldberg...They forgot to pipe in the Feed me More recorded chants,lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fucking hell, this Ryback bores me to tears.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Yeah this is the match Miz needs to have after almost getting a concussion last week.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

FingazMc said:


> No1 contender? I don't rememeber him having a no1 contender match :s :S


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Go to hell ryback.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

buh bye miz


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Feed Me more!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Goldberg" chants :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Moz is having a rough two weeks.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

"Never seen anyone quite like Ryback". Come on Jim.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Idiots, chanting Goldberg and then joining in with the "Feed me More".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YIP YIP. HOW'D IT DO?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, is he capable of a match over 3 minutes long?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

He's never seen anyone quite like Ryback? Sure...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seriously anything after that segment will look good in comparison to that horseshite


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

he named a basic clothesline "the meathook" :kobe

they're so disrespectful to Miz smh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I get Ryback winning tonight, fine. But what is the point of putting Miz in a title match on Sunday? Good Lord.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

So Miz looked like a bitch...


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Jr: Haven't ever quite seen anyone like Ryback.

Crowd: GOLDBERG!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God this match is boring. 

I hate to keep going back to this, but when Goldberg would kill people, he did it with flare.. 

Even the fucking Warrior benefited from being colorful and energetic, even if he did have the same fucking match every time. 

All Ryback has is the same boring formulaic match and a catchphrase that is easy to remember.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryback head bop in full effect


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryback wins...


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

poor miz oh well


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO @ the crowd dying after the pin


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

dat government mule


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ryback officially has the biggest pops of the night.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Goldberg!!..goldberg...They forgot to pipe in the Feed me More recorded chants,lol.


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love when Miz is made to look like a bitch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give the title to Sheffield. I don't know why I think that but just because.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> That haters love me shirt will get Miz over with the black audience. Might be the highest selling shirt amongst blacks.


:lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cute girl in the crowd.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This seriously should not be a Hell In A Cell match. Just a waste.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryback's undefeated streak will end on Sunday


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

How about a lumberjack ON A POLE match? :russo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anti bullying when Vickie just attempted to bully AJ and AJ was fired for bullying.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ryback officially has the biggest pops of the night.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Goldberg got the biggest chant of the night.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> God this match is boring.
> 
> I hate to keep going back to this, but when Goldberg would kill people, he did it with flare..
> 
> ...


Whilst I agree, they were in different eras. I reckon someone like Ryback, you put him back in the Golden Era or even mid 90s and I think he'd get super over with the gimmick he has now and it wouldn't be boring.

The fact we've seen it OVER and OVER again, it just gets tiresome.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

here we go, let the badasses on here start talking about how terrible it is that wwe are trying to promote an anti bullying message


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback trying to get HIS own chant going..and the crowd's not buying it


wait..what's going on with the Giants...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WWE hates bullies so much that they kayfabe wise "Feed" a man other guys to severely beat up.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

wait, RAW has piped chants? fuck


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ryback officially has the biggest pops of the night.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


It's like being the smartest person at a Grateful Dead Concert....


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That haters love me shirt will get Miz over with the black audience. Might be the highest selling shirt amongst blacks.


co-signed! 8*D


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, even the most over chant in WWE at the moment is slim. Weak crowd today man.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Missed the Ryback match, I can assume what happened though lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kid talks about bullying with a fucked up eye...

I guess the subject hit close to home


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just give the title to Sheffield. I don't know why I think that but just because.


At this point, why the fuck not?
It's not like anything needs to make sense anymore.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Love how no one can remember the new gm title.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> How about a lumberjack ON A POLE match? :russo


Not gonna lie, Raw could use a little of the Vinny Ru magic right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE creating an anti bullying campaign will always make me chuckle. God bless, WWE...dumb fucks. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE doing community service in Connecticut 3 weeks before the election. I wonder why?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god this is a disgrace. A feud beggining at a Hell in a Cell match. They're pissing all over the business. 
Why Vince. Why.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Anti bullying when Vickie just attempted to bully AJ and AJ was fired for bullying.


Yes but its a show...
If Tom Hardy does an anti bullying campaign is it BS because he played Bane in the Dark Knight?


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep yep yep, what it do! LMAO remembering old times.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They say Ryback has never lost. if Punk came out and showed video of Wade beating Skip on NXT would that be breaking kayfabe?
Hate how guy was around 2 years ago and somehow he is a totally different person.

And when those superstars go to schools for anti bullying do they boo Otunga and other heels lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone see Brodus in that BA Star commercial? Wearing dat sweatsuit with dat do rag.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

whenever i hear the word lumberjack i instantly get bored,
so great now its the biggest one ever..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> That haters love me shirt will get Miz over with the black audience. Might be the highest selling shirt amongst blacks.


I'd cop that shit, even if I didn't like Miz


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eve BEASTAR# wait what!?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not feeling this Ryback dude at all.:no:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like Punks yellow tshirt. It actually looks good on him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There is no way they are putting the title on Ryback.... no way.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

There is no way that main event is getting a clean finish, clusterfuck roster free for all to close the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know. I was sitting around earlier today just thinking "Man, you know what Raw need? A Shit ton of people surrounding the ring". Now THAT will make things exciting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just call Vickie "the lady that makes matches and stuff".


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, the entire roster will be around the ring?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Not gonna lie, Raw could use a little of the Vinny Ru magic right now.


Don't speak his name. That talentless mother-fucker will show up like Candyman.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Vince Russo couldn't possibly fix this shit RAW has put itself into. His ideas will be even more restricted.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You just know that the superstar AJ fraternized with is going to be none other than....


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Show going end with a brawl with the ace's and eights.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Eeveryone knows lumberjack matches end in brawls, is there really a need for it?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryback to interfere, and the whole roster splits to let him pass. 
Stone cold style


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TheWFEffect said:


> Eve BEASTAR# wait what!?


It's the best way to make kids understand that wrestling is only about acting and Eve isn't a bully in real life.(Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> They say Ryback has never lost. if Punk came out and showed video of Wade beating Skip on NXT would that be breaking kayfabe?
> Hate how guy was around 2 years ago and somehow he is a totally different person.
> 
> And when those superstars go to schools for anti bullying do they boo Otunga and other heels lol.


*It's kinda like when Superman puts on glasses.... he's just a different person. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> Yes but its a show...
> If Tom Hardy does an anti bullying campaign is it BS because he played Bane in the Dark Knight?


Thanks for taking me seriously.


abrown0718 said:


> I'd cop that shit, even if I didn't like Miz


When WWE comes to brooklyn for the TLC PPV, they should do a video of Miz walking the streets of Brooklyn with that t-shirt on.

:ti


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ITS DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *There is no way they are putting the title on Ryback.... no way.*


I don't think so either. I think they're going to continue the gimmick of Punk being champion for 3XX days, so that it means more when the Rock beats him.

The problem I see is that there isn't a way to keep CM Punk champion and have Ryback keep his streak (which I doubt WWE wants him to lose) unless they do some screwy finish.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

If Vince Russo was in control, Maria Meneudos would be world champion.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> There is no way that main event is getting a clean finish, clusterfuck roster free for all to close the show.


No doubt...think I saw that somewhere else recently.

Guess the lumberjack match has replaced the random tag team match for our main events now.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

A rock song for a PPV when is the last time that happen


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Primo :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god Eve looking hawt.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback to interfere on the main event match, and apply a Shellshock on every lumberjack.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Even Primo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eve with that bitchin' weave. She knows better.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> You just know that the superstar AJ fraternized with is going to be none other than....


That would actually fit into continuity. 

So it probably won't happen.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I want Kaitlyn


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve is looking amazing in that dress.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eve and dat rack..... :yum:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

SAVE_US.:russo


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Delicious Eve, beautiful Kaitlyn the bad actress


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

PRIMO!!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

"even Primo of all people" :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

STOP SHOWING THE FUCKING CROWD WATCHING THE BACKSTAGE SEGMENTS!!! :cuss:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'd like to attack Kaitlyn from behind.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, they're still on this storyline


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


> Show going end with a brawl with the ace's and eights.


Now that would be interesting! I'd mark


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuck sake Kaitlyn yer a bonnie lass but sort yer fuckin hair oot


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That shoulder to shoulder confrontation.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, Primo buried.

LOL, the crowd probably doesn't know what the fuck is happening. So fucking dead.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

holy shit this is hot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This better end with these two kissing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kaitlyn's push makes me miss Maxine even more. No one can throw out a good Kaitlyn insult like Maxine could.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at saying witch instead of bitch.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

OOUUUUUH


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

GOD! STOP SHOWING THE CROWD DURING BACKSTAGE SEGMENTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is horrible.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

FEED ME MORE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

haha, Eve. "Even Primo, of all people."

Good Lord, this cat fight. THERE'S POPCORN EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spank her Kaitlyn. I would. *


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

bitch!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

fucking :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

to quote Styles

CATFIGHTTTTT!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CAT FIGHT #2!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This is honestly shaping up as one of the worst WWE shows ever.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

"Are you serious" *meekly said* LOL... oh diva's division


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

now THIS is a catfight I would want a boob to pop out


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

new_year_new_start said:


> "even Primo of all people" :lmao


lol. Primo got buried.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I missed it, did Kaitlin accuse Eve of attacking her?

Lol. Did Kevin Nash text himself again?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Aww...that poor refreshment table never had a chance.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Aksana destroying Eve!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Catfight!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW its been a long time since a backstage catfight


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

A divas catfight backstagge huh?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I honestly can't remember the last time I watched something this bad.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This story reminds me of that Maxine and Johnny Curtis angle from NXT. I miss Maxine


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Thanks for taking me seriously.


No because there is people that actually mean that...is hard to tell if something is sarcasm on the internet mate
sorry :rodman2


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What kind of creepy ass toy is that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eve getting destroyed to Layla and Kaitlyn made RAW for me!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Shameless plugging by Matthews there.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Calling it now:

Lesnar to bury the whole roster in the lumberjack match.

Triple H will cry tears of joy.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

brawlin' buddy...... *pukes in mouth*


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

wtfffff fuckk sheamus now cutting a cheesy promooooooo show gets better!!!.........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?! :lmao That brawl was decent.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Stop this madness.

Da fuq is happening tonight? All the writers trip acid?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

great sheamus give him more mic time, he is so great at it fpalm


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I marked out like a bitch during the Divas brawl lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT

Layla tries to break them up and make things calm, gets a soft as hell push from Eve, and breaks down into beating her. The fuck? :lmao :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> My god this is a disgrace. A feud beggining at a Hell in a Cell match. They're pissing all over the business.
> Why Vince. Why.


I've been saying this since the Sheamus/Show "Feud" started.

Now we have two feuds *starting *in the cell.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, God...not Sheamus.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What an opening line Josh.......


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the random Layla run in for no reason.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Was that a Sheamus fuck doll?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sheamus is the worst standup comedian I've ever heard.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> Vince Russo couldn't possibly fix this shit RAW has put itself into. His ideas will be even more restricted.


Not a lot of folks know but he's doing a seminar with Ed Ferrara on Sunday, wish I was close to Colorado to attend. http://www.theatreworkscs.org/


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh, he slapped the doll. Shit just got real!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

refs tend to come to the rescue quite a lot


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

This show is what makes the WWE the business it is today.























































Shit.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG AWKWARD DOLL SEGMENT!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Thanks for taking me seriously.
> 
> When WWE comes to brooklyn for the TLC PPV, they should do a video of Miz walking the streets of Brooklyn with that t-shirt on.
> 
> :ti


:lmao depending on where he goes, he might end up like John McClane in Harlem


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn back to see Sheamus holding up a doll in Big Show's face... um... what the fuck did I miss there?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Show smacking dat Brawling Buddy (Y)


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Sheamus really is a ginger goofy Cena now isnt he....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shit Sheamus is making me like Show 
the guys is fucking terrible


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok 2 problems with that segment.

1. They are on Raw so why bother with Booker? Save this for Smackdown.
2. Why did Layla join in and attack Eve?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sheamus is practically a carbon copy of Cena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who likes Big Show here?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time I watched something this bad.


Bath Salts must be half off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> This story reminds me of that Maxine and Johnny Curtis angle from NXT. I miss Maxine


As much as I've been enjoying Eve lately, her whole "I'm not a manipulative bitch, I swear" character is sooo a lesser version of Maxine's character toward the end of NXT Redemption.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sheamus Brawlin Buddy to run in for revenge Sunday.

D-BRY TIME.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cringeworthy segment by Sheamus that Show made a decent attempt to save.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

UH OH D BRY GONNA GET SUED FOR THAT ONE!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O hey.. the audience IS alive... imagine that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan. God bless you.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Love seeing the crowd during a Bryan entrance. Noone gets a crowd moving like DB does.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan was more over than Cena.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

This RAW fucking sucks, Baseball seems to be much more intriguing.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't tare that! Its $5 !


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Daniel Bryan what are you doing! You better apologize for that horrendous act, or else a nutfuck mother will press charges demanding a public apology!!
























:kobe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan destroying merch like a fucking BAWSE! :bryan


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Layla's acent, the doll that looked like HHH :hesk3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ripping a goat sign? OH NOOOO watch out for furious moms DB!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

WOnder whats the next match?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys Who is jobbing to Zach Ryder tonight?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The divas brawl backstage was actually good. Big Show bringing the intensity. I'm liking it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Save_Us.BEARD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan pop > Cena pop

Un-fucking-believable


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

How many times do we have to see that Hot Pocket commercial?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well seems to Vince and Co. decided to throw the towel in tonight. They waved the white flag to Game 7, Monday Night Football, and the Debate.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I enjoy reminiscing & talking about old WWF more than I do watching current WWE. I don't remember when the last time I bothered to even buy tickets for a show even was. I grew up on WWF/WWE & I still love professional wrestling as a whole but it is painfully obvious that this show is not geared toward my demographic. It does not have anything to do with being TV-PG, they're just going in a different direction than what I want from my professional wrestling. I'm all for some good storylines, like I said, I grew up on WWF. But I could really go for a more sporty feel, like late 80's NWA or some modern NJPW. If WWE's idea of a "big move to grab ratings" is to change the G.M. from A.J. to Vickie than they're more out of touch than I feared.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Can we just have a shirt competition between Cena and Punk?

The Battle of Fruity Pebbles. :rocky


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i have been enjoying this show


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm loving this RAW!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sky fuck off with the CoD adverts no one wants any more re-skinned Quake games.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bryan just keeps proving that he needs to be given the reigns at this point. Even on this absolutely terrible show with a near catatonic crowd, he manages to actually inject some life into it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Just give the title to Sheffield. I don't know why I think that but just because.


Take the title off an incredibly talented talker and worker, and give it to a guy who's the exact opposite. There's a good idea.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is Jesus. We know we know.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Layla's accent is really attractive...just saying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Match of the night right here.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Sky fuck off with the CoD adverts no one wants any more re-skinned Quake games.


Is another one due out?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys I really want Tatsu to join 3 Man Band tonight.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dolph is perfection


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Ziggles 

Great match incoming, by the way.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Ziggler vs Bryan I think I need a tissue.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler & DB don't get entrances? Are they trolling the IWC?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan VS Ziggler :mark::mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Bryan just keeps proving that he needs to be given the reigns at this point. Even on this absolutely terrible show with a near catatonic crowd, he manages to actually inject some life into it.


I keep saying it, he's the only guy they haven't ruined, and it's only because they CAN'T.

D-Bry/Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Another Heel in a match against Daniel Bryan. Someone should inform Daniel he's a face.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That suit for Cena was pretty nice actually.

Any time we get Ziggler AND Bryan in a match is fucking treat. Zigs is going to sell the shit out of something.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Take the title off an incredibly talented talker and worker, and give it to a guy who's the exact opposite. There's a good idea.


Do you work for the creative team?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan outpopping Cena, Ryback, Punk, Vince...you heard it...AGAIN.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This should be a good match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey... I don't wanna turn the channel! Either that or I died and I'm actually watching two great wrestlers in the ring only because I"m in heaven...... Saint Peter musta been drunk if I was on the list!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I must be in the minority tonight then if you all like this show. I think it's cringe worthy.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

According to the viewer voting on CBC, Obama is winning tonight's debate by a landslide. Right now, they're discussing....oh wait, is that Bryan in the ring? Time to peek back at Raw again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't even pretend to enjoy this crap.
Vicki? Really?
At least Ziggler/Bryan will be good.
Bryan just throwing non nonchalant "no's" just to get the crowd up a bit.
Hopefully Ziggler can get a face turn out of all of this.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I want me some 3 Man Band


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

@KaitlynWWE: #WhyAreThereChipCrumbsInMyPants?

:lol


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Dolph Ziggler must be the most jobbed out MITB winner in WWE history.

He's not that good anyway


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole: "Daniel Bryan has a date on Wednesday Night..." 

Me: "Oh cool. Good for him. I hope she is nice." 

Cole: "...on WWE Main Event" 

Me: "Oh"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match will kick ass


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

moonmop said:


> I must be in the minority tonight then if you all like this show. I think it's cringe worthy.


Praying that the next hour and a half saves it.

Awesome match in the making though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

tommo010 said:


> Sky fuck off with the CoD adverts no one wants any more re-skinned Quake games.


*Yeah... no one is going to buy that game. *


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's go Ziggler!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER!
DANIEL BRYAN!

Beautiful. Just... beautiful.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

In B4, Ziggler oversells DAT MONKEY FLIP.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jaydamn that takedown. Dolph's face hit hard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Take the title off an incredibly talented talker and worker, and give it to a guy who's the exact opposite. There's a good idea.


You don't get it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Ziggler & DB don't get entrances? Are they trolling the IWC?


*To be fair, Vince didn't get an entrance either. *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad Lawler isn't there to ignore the "Let's Go Ziggler" chants.
"We want...." ??? what did they chant?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler vs Bryan...very interesting match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Dolph Ziggler must be the most jobbed out MITB winner in WWE history.
> 
> He's not that good anyway


They were jobbing Bryan pretty hard last year too. People forget it because he had such a great title reign though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Dat WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

USE YOUR ARMS ZIGGLER!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"We both fucked Bella Twins" match. Rawsome.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This match is so awesome. Highlight of the show until now by far.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

loved the figure four


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Wooooo chants, maybe there are actually some wrestling fans in the arena.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

well there goes the greatest thing in the WWE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tell there goes Bryan for a while... damn.  *


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope that Bryan is just doing a good job of selling.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> "We both fucked Bella Twins" match. Rawsome.


Oh yeahhhhh. Ziggler did...Nikki right?

Uh-oh. That looked bad.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh Oh! KANE!

And a commercial break?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

loved that Divas scrap backstage, Layla "Are you serious?!" lol


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

damn it kane, just let them fight.

it was entertaining


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

eff off kane lol


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

That landing :jaydamn


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang, does Bryan's knee look dislocated?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler Vs. Daniel Bryan.

WWE: "How can we fuck this match over?"
*Kane Walk-In*
*Commercial Break*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A great Ziggler/Bryan match going on and Kane had to interrupt...



TJTheGr81 said:


> Oh yeahhhhh. Ziggler did...Nikki right?
> 
> Uh-oh. That looked bad.


Yeah. Ziggler used to be in a relationship with Nikki and Bryan's currently dating Brie.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was just starting to enjoy that match.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh geez, if Bryan is injured...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish Walkers would attack the arena ratings would skyrocket. Super Cena and Super Sheamus against the Walkers!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"A few good nature boys have used that move" JR said during Daniel Bryan using the figure 4 leg lock.

They are teasing the SHIT out of a Ric Flair return, yall don't even know. :lmao anyone else catch that?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KANE!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Yeah... no one is going to buy that game. *


I wish they wouldn't and then maybe the console market can move forward instead of treading water using a 7 year old game engine, but the sheep need the new maps to play on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Wooooo chants, maybe there are actually some wrestling fans in the arena.


BUt you'd think they'd actually be more vocal about some of this terrible crap happening in some form... though the same goes for casuals. Even Cena didn't get that big of a reaction and usually he will when the rest of the time the crowd is dead. This is just weird tonight.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Goaty is just doing a great job of selling with that knee injury.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Sky keep advertising the new Silent Hill film, looks fucking dreadful and why on earth would someone GO BACK to somewhere called silent hill?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

D-Bry deserves another World championship reign. As a face this time around


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't think the injury is real with Kane coming out right away like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd doesn't give a shit about anything going on tonight. It's abysmal. :no:


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Have to say this is the worst raw I've seen in a while, I finally caught up with them all today but this is the worst I've hAVE SEEN FOR A FEW EPISODES


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I wish Walkers would attack the arena ratings would skyrocket. Super Cena and Super Sheamus against the Walkers!


Rick Grimes for WWE Champ? I'm down.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I love your commercials !


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler can sell like a motherfucker. He's great.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wheeeew Bryan looks okay. :*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

right in the fuckin MUSH


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

DAT SELL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan seems to be okay. Phew.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

huge dropkick


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope Ziggler wins this!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> "A few good nature boys have used that move" JR said during Daniel Bryan using the figure 4 leg lock.
> 
> They are teasing the SHIT out of a Ric Flair return, yall don't even know. :lmao anyone else catch that?


Nah, he used to refer to Hulk Hogan and other big names all the time back during the 1990's, even when they were active competitors in WCW at the time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ziggler sold that turnbuckle dropkick like a boss!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

That looked f**king brutal!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good match so far...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan killed Ziggler with that dropkick!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a sick DDT.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan's hair is starting to get long, he looks better with a fresh buzz.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I think Flair might be ending this RAW, but who knows.
There's been plenty of teases though.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hit-Girl said:


> *To be fair, Vince didn't get an entrance either. *


True. But Vince didn't have a match.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I wish Walkers would attack the arena ratings would skyrocket. Super Cena and Super Sheamus against the Walkers!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

fuck what a ddt sell


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy shit, DAT DDT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder what these two could do with 25+ min. and a title on the line.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Magic between these two. They used to have classics when they were IC/US champs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ZIggler just killed himself...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I called it, Ziggler selling his fucking ass off.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ziggler is gonna kill himself one of these days.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler and Bryan are just pure class...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn Ziggler's jumping DDT is super awkward.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

omg ziggler does gravity not apply for you WTF I LOVE YOU lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

oversell of the year.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ziggler trying to CRACK his head


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Probably Vickie's 'surprise' for Team Hell No is that the Hell In A Cell Tag Team Match will be a Triple Threat, even though Mysterio and Cara lost fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DB and Ziggler stealing the show :


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, Ziggler ate that turnbuckle.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Great match, but these two are dangerously close to ruining themselves.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy shit!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is awesome chants


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

this match is saving this awful show


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome match right now!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

F'N SICK!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"This is awesome" Chants, and they are damn right. (Y)


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This match!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Two of the best in ring performers in the WWE, are people surprised this match is that good?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dat toprope xfactor


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

This is AWESOME chants....Let's go BRYAN!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jesus, these two are going for it tonight. What a match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait..wait..maybe AJ's "affair" was with kaitlyn


dare to dream 2012


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:bron x-factor off the top rope


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

This match is worth the first hour and a half of utter shit. The two are gold together in the ring.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, i went downstairs to make food at the start of this match and just got back...im shocked vince is letting dolph get this much time. But no worries, he'll make up for it by making dolph look week.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Great match this is awesome chants are cool


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Best bit of Raw so far tbh...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is a match... just... wow.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys where is 3 Man Band and Zach Ryder?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ looks just like that prostitute in Maine that was a zumba instructor:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

These two will be the future of this company.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice finish although Kane should of had nothing to do with this match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice finish! Nice action packed match right there! 

Finally, something to be happy about on this show.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dolph steals the victory YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nooo why does it have to be over already


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Please make Bryan champion... it has to fucking happen.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ziggler picks up the W. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DAT SECOND ROPE ZIG ZAG


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

WOOOOOW! Awesome match!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FINALLY ZIGGLER GETS A WIN!!!!!
Took long enough! F!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Holy shit! Do my eyes deceive me or did Ziggles just go over??


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler wins!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

daniel bryan is now making santino mistakes.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

awesome match as expected from 2 of the besst performers in the WWE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

nice finish actually, puts both guys over


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok, that was a good match. :mark:
I have to be up early, so I'm going to leave at a high point. 'nite all. 

(I'll take my chances on the superduper, biggest lumberjack match ever in the history of the world not being the MOTY.)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> DB and Ziggler stealing the show :


Well...that's pretty easy to do considering the show they're on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler got a sweet win. Bryan proves he is the man. Put these two in a title feud for months. I'd buy every PPV just for them.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Great match, TV MOTYC!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a match. Once DB turns face a rivalry woth Ziggler would be epic.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great match, why aren't these kind of matches main eventing ppvs?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's about time Ziggler got a win!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The pain in Zigglers ass right now though he`s proably had worse.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JR with that Kardashians line again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, hats off to both guys. Made something worth watching for once.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hands down best match of the night so far


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes! Great match between Ziggler and Bryan. Right guy won. I would love these two to work a PPV match/feud again and they could put on gold like they did at Bragging Rights 2010.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop giving JR pop culture references that have nothing to do with John Wayne. Please.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Good match (Y)

Opening match of the show was good as well (Y)

Rest of the show has been horseshit so far though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That'd be a cool way to turn D-Bry face. He just embraces the Yes one day. 

Fantastic match, though. D-Bry and Ziggles are just so good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New Tag Team Champions at HIAC!?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Striker's push continues. More airtime than Dean Ambrose. :troll


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Striker's so fucked


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL WUT?!? :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Game show? Don't do this to us.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wut the fuckery


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We had a great match and it looks like it's going downhill fast from here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Striker to git raped AGEEN!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Striker gets to do an NXT Segment. Sweet.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Sick match (Y)

Therapeutic gameshow :shocked:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

And there goes 80% of RAW viewers...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is the dr from the theropy sessions?????


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Now we're back to reality.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol Bryan's comedy acting is actually brilliant, deliberately cheesey as opposed to most of their inadvertant cheeyness


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

...A game. This is the quality of show they put on with all of the competition tonight?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Newly tag game? rofl


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

a fucking game show....putting the debate on. Someone lemme know when this shitshow is over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Therapeutic Game Show" Oh No. 

"You heard of the Newly Wed Game?" OH NO! 

(Hyping a Tag Title Match with this segment) OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Boy's gonna get a whooping!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Striker is great at what he does.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They knew no one would be watching..........
This looks like it will be horrible.......
But these 4 could make anything interesting.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Game show?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This has the potential to be hilarious, or hilariously bad


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

fpalm Game show?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A _therapeutic game show_?!?

On a prime time Monday night wrestling broadcast?

FFS. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They follow up a masterpiece with... that? Really?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Matt Striker gonna bring dat Chuck Woolery swag.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"Newly Tag" Game. This is gonna bring the lulz.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys, guys, guys. It's Kane & Bryan we are talking here. 5 cents says it's going to be gold.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.....................What?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> This has the potential to be hilarious, or hilariously bad


.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bryan/Ziggler Bragging Rights 2010 was soooo good!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Big Show beats Sheamus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I am the tag team champions!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

You never know guys, this might actually be entertaining.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rhodes Scholars opening the show and opening the third hour? They better not get blamed if the ratings are bad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, a game show? And Vince is angry with his programming? 

Great match there, by the way.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

World Wrestling Entertainment

I think the game show might be entertaining.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Nah, he used to refer to Hulk Hogan and other big names all the time back during the 1990's, even when they were active competitors in WCW at the time.


but aren't they in Charlotte, NC next week for RAW?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Striker said it was like the Newlywed Show and then called it unique...THAT IS NOT POSSIBLE.

Sounds like they've just given up.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Color me incredibly skeptical.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

A game show? Well, at least it's not a debate


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Guys, guys, guys. It's Kane & Bryan we are talking here. 5 cents says it's going to be gold.


^^^

I remember being weary of anger management when it first started, but hell. I don't doubt these two any more.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rhodes/Bryan/Kane will carry the segment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> .....................What?





Amber B said:


> I just don't know.


For some reason I would pay to watch Kat Williams and Britney Spears do it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should have Dr. Shelby doing this instead of Striker.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Rhodes/Bryan/Kane will carry the segment.


You left out the best guy of the four....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Come on, be positive fellas. Considering the people in this..game show, this actually might end up being pretty good.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Human Nature said:


> I think Flair might be ending this RAW, but who knows.
> There's been plenty of teases though.....


Yeah I keep hearing stuff on Twitter about him. I hope so.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh thank god for Bryan being there. :bryan


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shit, I didn't even remember Ted Danson existed till that commercial.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

DAT MATCH between Zig and Bryan, fucking epic as always. :cool2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Imo, Ziggler should go into Wrestlemania as World champion to face Bryan.
Fantasy booking


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You left out the best guy of the four....


No he included Bryan.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You left out the best guy of the four....


Sandrone? You must be joking, right? :jay2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yes WWE. Lets recap the best part of the show. Please do this!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully this seg is decent, i don't really like Team Hell No anyways.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> but aren't they in Charlotte, NC next week for RAW?


Didn't know that. Maybe you could be onto something. Hmmmmmmm...... :hmm:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That Heyman :fpalm made that segment, it encapsulated the worldwide audience reaction.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A Newly Tag Game?









*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol @ the generic game show music :lmao


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Show stealer of the night so far: DB and DZ! If WWE had more matches like that the ratings would skyrocket. 

On a sub note: Windows 8 commercial. Been using it for about a month now (retail version) and love it!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That massive "Aawww fuck this shit" reaction when Vince said Vickie's name :lmao



DAT MUSIC


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG the crap cheesy music! puke.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

haha cheesy game show music :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

You can hear how annoyed Cole is with this idea in his voice


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

3mb please


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Listen to the disgust that JR said Newly Tag Game.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Just came back...WTF is this shat


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Didnt Vickie have an affair with Edge? Why wasnt she fired?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Shit, I didn't even remember Ted Danson existed till that commercial.


Oh wow, you need to watch Bored to Death then. It'll change your life.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

A game show, wow!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

ok .... what did I miss. what the...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Creative really must be struggling to fill the 3 hours, omg reports are true!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Good matches, but awful segments.
I do like Daniel's dialogue though.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He said he wasn't a vegan anymore lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just watch Black Dynamite for the next 15 minutes, everyone:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I WANT 3 MAN BAND.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Kane! XD


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bryan looks like the hobo from the Silent Hill trailers.

:lmao :lmao :lmao Froot was about to jizz over that Kane list of likes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao I don't care, Kane's deadpan delivery just kills me.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lol you are a scorpio


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

YOU LOVE RAINBOWS.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Rainbows.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HELL NO!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This is too fucking much :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, Oh Dear


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hmmmm wonder if this will be any good


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao Kane saying rainbows and puppies just sounds so awkward


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's amazing to think that if Raw was cancelled next week, I wouldn't be sad but relieved.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Dat Sandow with not knowing what words mean.

Seriously, how is the game show facetious? -_-


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm just gonna not take this seriously and laugh my ass off at Kane's comedy :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sandow's T is freaking awesome


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kane is actually a Taurus


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kane is hamming it up!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Sandow is GOAT :lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

They're talking about John Cenas shirts. :shock


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I do like the word tomfoolery.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Regarding Flair returning: I think the casual references tonight (Bryan using the figure four and JR saying "a few nature boys") were just coincidental. I think Vickie is a longer term replacement that we all think. I don't see Flair returning, HOwEVER, if Raw is in Charlotte next week, then let dat speculation begin. 

Also, LOL at Sandow, "tomfoolery"


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Kane's delivery killed me...:lmao	:lmao	:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a waste of time, in my opinion...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I love everybody that is involved in this segment.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"What he said" :lol

..That's it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody & Sandow saying "Fuck this shit" 

I'm right there with you boys.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sandow shoulda dropped the mic on their way out.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kane telling Striker this game show is a total bust.
He knows what's up.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane is the best.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Looks like your little game show is a total bust.." :lmao

OMG Daniel marking out because he won :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Who would have thought that Kane would be highlight of a segment with a list of mic standouts like Sandow, Rhodes, & Bryan involved?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan is too much :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Striker wit dat over acting! 
Crowd is absolutely PISSED!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> *This is a waste of time*, in my opinion...


That's the whole point.


Striker with that Heel Turn!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WINNER WINNER WINNER!!! 

Oh God. He's found something else to yell.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, that was officially a fucking disaster. fpalm

Can't wait to see dem ratings.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Striker Heel turn!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

it's nxt all over again


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Arrive. Suck crowd of heat. Leave. fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mah boy D-Bry right der is a king among men.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Matt Striker cant catch a break.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> "Looks like your little game show is a total bust.." :lmao
> 
> OMG Daniel marking out because he won :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Poor striker, this show still sucks hard.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> This is a waste of time, in my opinion...


it obviously is, the whole segment is garbage, but at least bryan and kane are awesome and made all the shit bearable :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THAT D-BRY CELEBRATION MUST BE GIF'D :lmao :lmao

Striker going back to dem heel days. Your Teacher.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WINNER! WINNER! WINNER! :lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show vs Kane.

Dear God, it's almost like they want a shit rating.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh wow, that Striker smirk was really doing it for me.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

omg i cant watch no more of this shit seriously its like WWE are making the product crap willingly


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Next match please


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Striker to join RS...HEEL TURN


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fun Fact: Daniel Bryan has been on-screen for over 40 minutes


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow's promo and Bryan marking out for the win made that segment awesome. Also Striker's almost-heel turn was cool as well.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That definitely was one of the worst segments I've watched in a long, long time...


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

WWE will get 2.3-2.5 rating. Have you heard how many people are watching other shit? It's supposed to be an insane amount of viewers.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is more entertaining than any Punk segment.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I keep telling myself something big is going to happen every week 
I'm in denial


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Crowd is so dead.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm disappointed that game got cut short. I wanted to know the strangest place Kane made woopie.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Who is 3 Man Band and Zach Ryder squashing tonight?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Raw needs to go back to two hours though. Serious. Three hours allows too much tomfoolery to occur.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Tossing kane like he was a brawling buddy


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

WE DONT NEED TO SEE KANE JOBBING TO THE BIG SHOW AGAIN WWE!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bish Show sucks. I don't know how people like him.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> That definitely was one of the worst segments I've watched in a long, long time...


Yet your guy wears rainbow shirts and does shit promos time after time after fucking time.

Sounds like... unk2 = :cena2 these days.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope they make up for this horrid match by ending RAW with something spectacular.

For some reason, I'd love for Ric Flair to return tonight 'cause of everyone tweeting about how they want him to be GM and shit..


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dull show is dull.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I want more heel striker!


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Show abusing fans. 

Only thing I like about him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Who is 3 Man Band and Zach Ryder squashing tonight?


The whole roster during the lumberjack match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show/Kane for the 291928277117th time. The only time I was excited for this match was when they faced off for the first time in *1999*.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TNA! TNA! TNA!  Seriously...


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

TAKE THE HOTTEST DUO AND MOST ENTERTAINING THING IN WWE AND HAVE THE MOST BORING OVERPUSHED FAT GIANT GUY BURY THEM IN CONSECUTIVE WEEKS.

WWE LOGIC.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is great. Tag team champions have more on-screen time than the WWE Champion and the WHC combined


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big Show really doesn't have to work hard to make any attack look legit devastating, guy's career isn't what it should have been.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That strange clicking noise you can hear is the collective sound of millions of people changing the channel


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Run roughshod? Check. Ironclad contract? Check.


Vintage Cole? Check.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol @ Daniel attempting to make the crowd clap to help Kane because he knows how dull the crowd is tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is this an actual match, or are Big Show and Kane just hugging it out?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> The whole roster during the lumberjack match.


Mahal's Bollywood dance to end the night would make my week.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Big Show/Kane for the 291928277117th time. The only time I was excited for this match was when they faced off for the first time in *1999*.


Or when they had a brief encounter at the Royal Rumble in 2000, where Kane body slammed the Big Nasty Bastard. 

Good times. :kane


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'm bored, simple as.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Worst. DDT. Ever.

Should be a mirror finish from Bryan's match with Bry costing Kane to preserve Big Show's current push.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The rating for the last two segments is going to be very low...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally the car wreck is over.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> The whole roster during the lumberjack match.


I hope so maybe they will swerve us and have 3 Man Band and Zach Ryder versus the entire roster in a squash match for the main-event. It's a possibility...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match sucked. 

So Castagnoli gets a boring chant, but not these guys? Come on!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish I could care for this match up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the WWE just made up the title managing supervisor. LoL


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Big show needs to lose weight


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

what a lousy right hand -_-


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Show won.

fml.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh, that was really generic booking there. Completely vanilla.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well that's a good idea. Have both of your Tag Team champions lose one after the other on the go home show for a PPV they're competing in. fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao those guys at ringside "NO NO NO NO"


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kaitlyn ‏@KaitlynWWE
"My name is @WWEDanielBryan and I house a small family of baby birds in my beard...." #RAW 

:lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Crowd is so awkwardly dead tonight.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Well that's a good idea. Have both of your Tag Team champions lose one after the other on the go home show for a PPV they're competing in. fpalm


Reverse momentum


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

UGH........


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh. Cena and AJ having a moment right now.. Trent, where are you? Get your girl before he steals her from you.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

she was probably legit nailing cena tbh :troll


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You know what she wants, John.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

oh shit, going with the AJ and Cena affair angle


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

what the hell, Cena and AJ?....


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

mute time again folks!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

John Cena sliding up to catch her on the rebound.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You've done her enough cena

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WWE's blue-eyed boy coming to the aid of the damsel in distress. What a guy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dat creepy ass Cena stare


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL that was the absolute *worst* reaction Cena has ever gotten since 2005. Only like 3 girls screamed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena shut up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

...A terrible, completely plausible, and increasingly likely thought just crossed my mind.

I am praying I'm wrong, but I'm probably right.

Edit: Yep...I'm right. WHY WOULD THEY FUCKING DO THIS? WHY CAN'T SHE JUST WRESTLE? WHY.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

AJ and Cena.............


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

What is wrong with the crowd?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena and AJ affair???


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol at this soap opera


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

THE FUCK? A CENA-AJ ANGLE NOW? WHAT? :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BAHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHA FUCKIN CALLED IT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"John, it was you." The fuckery continues.............................

BUSINESS DINNER. IT WAS BUSINESS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

No wonder Cena's wife divorced him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena was DATE RAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena...AJ's my new ring rats..becuase I have to be in every story line..ever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG they're stealing bits and pieces of the Claire Lynch angle. Jesus.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bringing Cena's dirty antics in to a storyline..


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

oh god fpalm.....what is this shit story?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

ajs so cute aw


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

cringeworthy


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well did not see that coming.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't we just drop this angle?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao

It really is the AJ Styles angle. I called it early but was just pissing.

Punk & Heyman to have videotape & photos in a nondescript manilla envelope.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IT WAS YOU.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion. The Days of Our Lives... As The World Turns....*


----------



## srad1292 (Jun 19, 2012)

AJ: John Cena...You ARE the father


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The swerve should be the "affair" was with Kaitlyn. I'm not saying that as a joke either, would be interesting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck this shit. Just fuck it. 


"I didn't want to drag your name into this" and that is why you say it was him IN FRONT OF A FUCKING CAMERA THAT THE WHOLE AUDIENCE CAN SEE!!! 

FUCK THIS FUCKING BULLSHIT!!!! GAAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cena IS tappin dat ass.

We all knew it lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You know he went down on her after that business dinner. We know what you are, John Boy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok when did this fraternizing story start? Did they just come up with this tonight? I haven't heard of this storyline before tonight.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Really?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is some Revenge type shit. Only not good. And none of this:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Buckley said:


> No wonder Cena's wife divorced him.


They didn't actually get divorced in the end, Cena reconciled with her.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This angle is so 9 months ago.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Pedro Vicious said:


> What is wrong with the crowd?


They can't change the channel.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> Well did not see that coming.


and not in a good way


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you're right Cena...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

John taking his time away from saving a trillion lives just for the sake of helping AJ.

What a hero this guy is....


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok AJ congrats. You will climb the ladder like you never did before now that you have Cena by your side.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This may genuinely be the worst episode of Raw in history.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How many times have we seen these two face each other in the past year? ._.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena got it after one date. AJ is perfect as the loosey goosey Lifetime teen.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> she was probably legit nailing cena tbh :troll


I doubt she's like Mickie James. She's dating Trent Barreta.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, someone on the creative team reads these forums. A few weeks ago Cena joked in that promo about taking AJ out for dinner and everyone assumed they were doing it.

Also lol @ them taking the cute nerdy girl the internet loves, and pairing her up with the quarterback of the WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope they make AJ pregnant.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Do we really have a coherent story going on right now? I am literally lost tonight. Everything jsut seems like they threw ideas into a hat and pulled them out and then tacked them on the board without making sure they actually worked.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What ever creative is smoking, they need to stop using it. This gm/affair/Cena angle is assinine.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope this means that once John is done with AJ, she'll be fired like Mickie James.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bath Salts<3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Ok, someone on the creative team reads these forums. A few weeks ago Cena joked in that promo about taking AJ out for dinner and everyone assumed they were doing it.
> 
> Also lol @ them taking the cute nerdy girl the internet loves, and pairing her up with the quarterback of the WWE.


There were rumors of aj and cena months before that when they were twitter flirting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Ok when did this fraternizing story start? Did they just come up with this tonight? I haven't heard of this storyline before tonight.


Punk said he smashed her a few weeks ago.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cena vs ziggler feud?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON? When is this Cena nightmare going to end? Now they put AJ's fate attached with this idiot? H O R R I B L E. You trust the fate of the WWE in the hands of Stephanie and Cripple H with shit like this going on? It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Fuck this shit. Just fuck it.
> 
> 
> "I didn't want to drag your name into this" and that is why you say it was him IN FRONT OF A FUCKING CAMERA THAT THE WHOLE AUDIENCE CAN SEE!!!
> ...


Well... it is a show after all...


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Ok, someone on the creative team reads these forums. A few weeks ago Cena joked in that promo about taking AJ out for dinner and everyone assumed they were doing it.
> 
> Also lol @ them taking the cute nerdy girl the internet loves, and pairing her up with the quarterback of the WWE.


The cute nerdy girl with rock hard abs and a nice ass. Thats different.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't wait for Cena's wife to come in and knock AJ on her ass with a phantom punch, followed by AJ telling everyone she's pregnant, a couple of heel turns and then a match with a Maury-style paternity test on the line.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why I'm up at 3am watching this crap I'll never know but YOLO


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

It was you John....

Son-of-a-beesting.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

what the fuck is going on tonight? I dont understand anything or how any of it connect with anything before tonight


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

You guys make RAW so much better.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember someone said there was a backstage rumor about Cena banging AJ, this segment made me remember that :O


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys have a lot of commercials breaks!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol John Cena?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Ok, someone on the creative team reads these forums. A few weeks ago Cena joked in that promo about taking AJ out for dinner and everyone assumed they were doing it.
> 
> Also lol @ them taking the cute nerdy girl the internet loves, and pairing her up with the quarterback of the WWE.


Not gonna lie, it's pretty annoying when people assume a certain diva is banging a certain wrestler over things like that.

That's like when certain people thought Eve and Ryder were actually doing it. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's like...they're just...they're doing everything in their power to stop her from just wrestling. But she's good at it. Why.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

So... Aj is a slut?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I think i'm enjoying studying for science and playing with my nipples more than this episode.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

speak dat arabic moz


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

3 of the 4 people I was watching with (Well speaking to on facebbook whilst we all watched) have all turned off and gone to bed, WAY TO GO WWE!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> The cute nerdy girl with rock hard abs and a nice ass. Thats different.


True. She has the best ass in WWE currently. I wish she'd show it off more though. Nerdy girl look or not. (Y)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I hope they make AJ pregnant.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It's like...they're just...they're doing everything in their power to stop her from just wrestling. But she's good at it. Why.


This is a entertainment show god damn it. 8*D


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god there's more.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Can't wait for Cena's wife to come in and knock AJ on her ass with a phantom punch, followed by AJ telling everyone she's pregnant, a couple of heel turns and then a match with a Maury-style paternity test on the line.


Or AJ could just claim she's pregnant with Cena's baby.

In a mirror of Claire Lynch claiming she was pregnant with AJ's baby on TNA. Because that storyline worked so well for them fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Vince banging Vickie


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Corporate BS" says John Cena.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't at WWE stereotyping Arabs. unk2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A sex tape!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

A two humper?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Enough with the corporate BS" WOW John, that's SO edgy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I hope there are some out of context photos and a hacked up taped phone call.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> The cute nerdy girl with rock hard abs and a nice ass. Thats different.


Still. Out of all the divas, she's the one the nerd fans can say: "Hey, she likes comic books and videogames. I'd have a chance with her"

Now she'll bang Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


>












my queen


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Enough with the Corporate BS" 

I agree. GTFO Cena. 


You know? TNA did an angle earlier this year where AJ & Dixie were accused of having an affair. I hated it when they did it too.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

AJ wont get pregnant.. and if she did, WWE would somehow work Kane in as being the father


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Didn't Cena ask AJ out on a date live on tv a few weeks ago??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:whiteknight :cena :whiteknight


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena talking about things concerning "Corporate BS". :fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

opening segment Vince: This isnt interim

10:30 vince: This is probably just some interim thing

:StephenA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck that storyline


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

"It is what it is." might be one of my most hated phrases of all time.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

"incriminating evidence" 

Vince "I don't even know what that means my self"

:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

At least Vince acknowledged he doesn't even know what the fuck a Managing Supervisor is.

Also, with this little side storyline, looks like Cena will remain out of the Title picture for the moment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This angle is making me miss Claire Lynch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> You know he went down on her after that business dinner. We know what you are, John Boy.


:lmao Made her eyes roll in the back of her head.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

YES ALBERTO DEL RIO JUST WHAT I WANTED TO SEE WHEN I'M ALMOST FALLING ASLEEP ALREADY, THANK YOU WWE.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

Just finished banging my head on the desk repeatedly after Vickie was appointed GM or whatever it's called now. Head hurts. Did I miss much?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Del Rio, /sigh...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lmao this really feels like a soap opera. 

Next thing we find out it was Cena's evil twin Darren Young.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He doesn't even know what the fuck it means!
The Chairman of this company doesn't know that the fuck the job position he just appointed to this woman means.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahahahaha JR you fucking legend.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

FingazMc said:


> 3 of the 4 people I was watching with (Well speaking to on facebbook whilst we all watched) have all turned off and gone to bed, WAY TO GO WWE!!!!


It's not WWE's fault that they have to go to elementary school in the morning.

Edit: Damn, you live in the UK.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep this is defo the WWE re-creating the clusterfuck of the Claire Lynch storyline.

I posted in the WWE section about how bad that was apart from Christopher Daniels.

Only Heyman/Punk can save this now. Fuck sake.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, the crowd likes Del Rio. That's cool, I guess.

RYDER IS ON TV. QUICK, BEFORE THEY NOTICE THEIR MISTAKE.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Troll Ross :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to all Zach Ryders hype?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> hey del rio is here hahahaha


loll


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JR BURIED DEL RIO JUST NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

How many times will Ryder get squashed by Del Rio on Raw?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This angle is making me miss Claire Lynch.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh that's who is jobbing to Ryder.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

:lmao Good night that all the time we have.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

As soon as JR said "Alright, that's all for tonight.", I honestly thought he was right.
I bet he wishes it was over especially after that last godawful piece of storyline.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder how many beers and sodas get tossed in those cars during the matches.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ryder, fun. Not.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Ryder getting his monthly job against Del Riooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JR YOU ATTITUDE ERA GOD!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I think ryder has a chance here guys


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Lmao this really feels like a soap opera.
> 
> Next thing we find out it was Cena's evil twin Darren Young.


yeah

AJ is actually cheating on Cena with Triple H... Stephanie will get mad and cheat on Triple H with Brock Lesnar... and then they will all make up and have a foursome and they will record it.

BUT, this foursome tape will make its way around the locker room.. and then Kane will be caught jerking off to it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JR being a snarky asshole right now, lol.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

JR has been shitting on people tonight at random, totally going off script.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> :lmao Good night that all the time we have.


Even JR hates Del Rio


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Didn't Del Rio face Ryder like 2 months ago on Raw though?

Oh well, better than seeing Kane and Big Show 100 times. This is only the 3rd or 2nd time they've faced each other this year anyways.

Also, am I the only one who doesn't want this little "aj is fucking cena" angle and want her to actually wrestle?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This angle is making me miss Claire Lynch.












I just had to.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow...JR putting Zack down. I'm not saying he doesnt deserve it, but it isnt often you see JR putting a face down.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This angle is making me miss Claire Lynch.




SAVE_US_CLaire


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> I think ryder has a chance here guys


Alberto Del Rio is jobbing to Ryder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JR seems to be going to the same give no fucks class with Orton and Hardy.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Was that the first time Del Rio's MMA past got mentioned on TV?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> I think ryder has a chance here guys


Quoting for future reference AKA 2 minutes from now.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I think ryder has a chance here guys


Nãããoo xD He is stuck with jobbing role for now


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I think JR is bored.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He took his job!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Haven't been watching the show. Here for all your comments. Sounds like a usual clusterfuck show tho. Anyone care to provide a nutshell summary? Vickie is GM now?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

JR remembered where's he's at atm, fuck this PG bullshit.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

JR is being INCREDIBLY snarky tonight with his cheap shots to Del Rio and the kiddies watching :L


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think its time for those resignations. And this might be the lowest rated RAW ever.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio Matches are turning into (well have been) Diva piss breaks.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WOO! WOO! WOO! YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I need to make a shirt labeled "The Rock was RIGHT" when it comes to Cena


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ADR, what the fuck was that kicking the rope shit?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL @ Michael Cole not giving two fucks when he said "Ryder has to tap here, my god".


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL. I'm loving JR burying shit left and right. I guess he's fed up with having to watch 2 and a half hours of this show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That's not Randy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Del Rio facing Sheamus for the title at the PPV?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

His name is Zach, Alberto.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Quoting for future reference AKA 2 minutes from now.


I'M A GENIUS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's not very PG there, Alberto.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This sounds a little kinky...the fuck am I watching? :lmao

I just....:lmao


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Yep that was needed/great/entertaining. Sarcasm mode cancelled. Think it's time to watch the new Red Dwarf episodes. /sigh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Didn't Del Rio face Ryder like 2 months ago on Raw though?
> 
> Oh well, better than seeing Kane and Big Show 100 times. This is only the 3rd or 2nd time they've faced each other this year anyways.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who doesn't want this little "aj is fucking cena" angle and want her to actually wrestle?


I've been wanting AJ to wrestle for months. I don't care if they just toss her in that wacky Eve/Kaitlyn thing, just let her wrestle.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I respect Del Rio for at least continuing the methodical legacy of wrestling, actually working a body part before locking something in. I miss the days when guys used to spend an entire match working on a body part in lieu of locking in a submission.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pobre Ryder -_-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Things we learned in this segment:

No one cares about Zack Ryder
No one cares about ADR
Even Vince has no idea what Vickie's title actually means.
I need to drink more during Raw.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TAP, RODNEY!

TAP, RODNEY!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

People seriously couldn't give any less of a shit about Del Rio. Absolute silence as usual. I have no idea why they persist with him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does so much of WWE programming consist of shouting in repetition?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

holy shit this show is terrible wow and I am usually the guy who gets pissed when people say that


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

did he just threaten to decapitate randy orton?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TAP RANDEEE!

:lmao

Ryder, what a bitch he has become


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

This is just cringeworthy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why didnt Cena come save Ryder? :cena


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man, they need to stick to 2-hours! So many commercials


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Using Zack to get Del Rio heat becoming a once a month thing now


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

crowd could care less about ADR...thanks Vince


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ADR has a new pose, does he?

Still boring.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Can we get ADR written out of the show for a while? This is getting really boring.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio is gonna break his arm!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ALLLBERRRTOOO DELLLL RIOOOOO
ALLLBERRRTOOO DELLLL RIOOOOO
ALLLBERRRTOOO DELLLL RIOOOOO
ALLLBERRRTOOO DELLLL RIOOOOO
ALLLBERRRTOOO DELLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It really seems like the talent knows this is absolute trash. There is just something to the body language to so many that just scream "what the heel are we doing?".


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao Made her eyes roll in the back of her head.


You know it. It's those quiet ones who try to act all decent like Cena, who you have to watch out for.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd don't give a fuck about Del Rio!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! 

WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?!?!?!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

So much fuckery


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

no 3MB /o\


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


>





kobra860 said:


> I just had to.





Jobberwacky said:


> SAVE_US_CLaire





kopitelewis said:


>


So much Claire. I miss her so much. Come back, my Goddess.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Personal life and pleasure" :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I've probably seen worse episodes of Raw, but honestly cant think of any right now. Apart from the Bryan/Ziggler match, it's been bad. Makes me want to watch TNA, and I FN hate TNA.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

If Ryback gets over as the top face, this could be the start of Cena's heel turn.

Wishful thinking, maybe.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Business dinner and managing supervisor must be trending.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

"It was just a business dinner"

Loll... this shit just gets worse and worse


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

You'd think Cena was in the PPV this sunday. Why do I keep seeing him? (rhetorical)


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

who the fuck is rodney and why is he facing del rio on ppv?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena deserves better than this tbh.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"costed" says Vickie.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Managing supervisor. 

I manage 12 supervisors. Luckily none of them look, sound or probably smell like Vicky. Which I'm guessing is a mix of vasoline, spray tan and Omega 3 fish oil.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What the fuck is this show? Seriously.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuckery. Complete fuckery.

Costed AJ her job...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh hey, continuity!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Costed."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"you cost-ted AJ her job"

grammar champ


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys it's the main event 3 Man Band versus the entire roster. They are going to squash everyone, including Ryback.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I've probably seen worse episodes of Raw, but honestly cant think of any right now. Apart from the Bryan/Ziggler match, it's been bad. Makes me want to watch TNA, and I FN hate TNA.


Re-watch some of the Raws during "People Power" and you'll have found worse episodes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why is this continuing. Why.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, the acting in Arrow looks awful


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ryback costs Punk the match etc etc


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This storyline doesn't make any sense. AJ is at least 200 lbs too skinny to be with Cena.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Private Detective Vickie Guerrero: Affair Specialist


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

That is wrong...


AND SO IS THIS LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Goes to show you kids- if you have dinner, it's as good as having sex in the eyes of the bosses. Remember that next time your boss wants to have "lunch" to discuss things.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"AJ cannot separate business from pleasure."


AW HELL NAW THIS BITCH DIDN'T :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You costed her it Cena, you costed her it all.

BTW, This angle has one flaw. Everyone knows Cena loves the big girls.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So AJ goes from banging Daniel Bryan to CM Punk to John Cena all in six months. Damn loose goose I know they like:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lumberjack matches are usually pretty entertaining so show might not end too badly but you never know, pretty stupid to waste the Champion Vs Champion match though.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I've probably seen worse episodes of Raw, but honestly cant think of any right now. Apart from the Bryan/Ziggler match, it's been bad. Makes me want to watch TNA, and I FN hate TNA.


Raw 999. Or was it 998? I think it was 999. Now THAT was complete fuckery!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Loudness said:


> This storyline doesn't make any sense. AJ is at least 200 lbs too skinny to be with Cena.


didnt she basically have sex with kane in the middle of the ring?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Managing supervisor.
> 
> I manage 12 supervisors. Luckily none of them look, sound or probably smell like Vicky. Which I'm guessing is a mix of vasoline, spray tan and Omega 3 fish oil.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zack should have gotten up & said "My nuts hurt."


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> ADR has a new pose, does he?
> 
> Still boring.


Just as boring as Sheamus! Can't stand them two and Brodus.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Poor ADR can't get a reaction even after going Mega heel on Ryder.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena's new t-shirt slogan

"alright alright alriiiiiiiiiiight"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's be real, you gotta give props to AJ for giving us that solid acting to start off this fuckery of a soap opera kind of angle/night.

Bet you she knows how shitty this is, too.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> didnt she basically have sex with kane in the middle of the ring?


Has nothing to do with Cena. He usually goes for the 280 lbs ones.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

If Jesus returns tonight, on WWE RAW show, no one would give a single fuck and will chant "VINCE RUSSO".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> So AJ goes from banging Daniel Bryan to CM Punk to John Cena all in six months. Damn loose goose I know they like:


you gotta respect AJ's swag. :cheer


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jail pretty josh <3


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol ziggler


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys. I think Zack Ryder will cost CM Punk the match. Punk vs Ryback vs Ryder at Hell in a cell


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"What's up with the whole AJ thing?" 

I don't care! Dolph, talk about more interesting things! 

And if I hear the word "fraternizing" one more time, I am just going to snap.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is AJ the new Kelly Kelly ?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cena/Ziggler feud incoming.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dolph sounding salty he didn't get to take AJ down like the rest


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DOLPH ZIGGLER!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WWE and Nickelodeon presents: AJ Lee: Scrappy Doo


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

HEEL TURN INCOMING FOR CENA!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Loudness said:


> This storyline doesn't make any sense. AJ is at least 200 lbs too skinny to be with Cena.


Exactly. It'd make sense if she was apart of this with Bryan or Punk (or even Trent since they're legit dating :troll)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Zack should have gotten up & said "My nuts hurt."


He obviously didn't learn from the master.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Things we learned in this segment:
> 
> No one cares about Zack Ryder
> No one cares about ADR
> ...


The bold part is the truest thing said.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL, better taste


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I have no idea what the fuck I'm watching.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ziggler wanted some AJ too?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ziggler with that electrifying backstage promo


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

What is the point in the whole Cena blame game?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler/Cena.... ME GUSTA!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THIS COMMERCIAL


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> Guys. I think Zack Ryder will cost CM Punk the match. Punk vs Ryback vs Ryder at Hell in a cell


This probably will happen.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dat Ryback Dominance video package. :vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Epic Ryback promo package (Y)


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I've probably seen worse episodes of Raw, but honestly cant think of any right now. Apart from the Bryan/Ziggler match, it's been bad. Makes me want to watch TNA, and I FN hate TNA.


THIS was the worst Raw of the year by far:










But this show isn't far off it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mozza said:


> I have no idea what the fuck I'm watching.


Yeah its like some kinda experimental movie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thinking it's going to be revealed that AJ was banging Ziggler instead. Not sure if that's suppose to mean a Ziggler face turn or what.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

No Dolph don't pick a feud with Cena! You'll never come out of the midcard again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I haven't taken my sleep tablets and I'm struggling to stay awake, I've found the cure for insomnia..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lol at the pink eye sign


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

like sands through the hour glass... so are the days of our lives


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is incredible. Cena gives The Ryback his title shot and is all over the entire goddamn show. He's all anyone cares about. They may as well make Cena and AJ's lie detector tests the main event this Sunday.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mozza said:


> I have no idea what the fuck I'm watching.


None of us do friend, none of us do.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

If this all leads to a Cena/Ziggler feud, I'm all for it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FEED...ME...MORE!


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Vince nut himself to this video


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

jesus


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

lol, wwe doing their best to shove ryback down everyone's asses, and they take it willingly :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So AJ loses her job for having an affair with a WWE Superstar, a claim that is not based in any kind of tangible proof. Vickie slept with Edge, married him, and cheated on him with Big Show AND is currently in a romantic relationship with Dolph Ziggler, and she gets the job?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

dat promo


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

RAW. iz. soap opera.





Vote Linda! 
:cena2


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

This is like finding a video on YouTube that's so awful and badly put together you just can't help but continue to watch. Or when that African bloke Eric the eel took forever to swim 2 lengths of the swimming pool in the Olympics, you have to watch to see if he makes it to the finish without perishing completely.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why let ryback cut a promo, when we can put a video package together. It's not like the fucking guy is fighting for the WWE TITLE on sunday. :StephenA


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That ryback video package was amazing. It was dumb to show that pink eye sign though when he only had it for like a week or something.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback's toughest match to date...a guy who sips coffee from a mug.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate Ryback but they really book the guy great. No surprise he is over. Think this is the power of the wwe machine.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

so wait... Ziggler cash's in on his MITB... Then we get a Cena/Ziggler fued


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

no 3mb :mcgee1


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I should have just gone to bed. Bryan, punk and Kane only thing worth watching tonight


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

"Only been a coupla hours and I'm missing AJ"

What side of AJ, Punk? unk2


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole and JR don't give 1 single round shit about this show........and they have no reason to.
JR is cracking me up though with all of his shots at the product.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

LMAO at the fat kid saying FEED ME MORE in the Ryback promo.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

MASON RYANS ALIVE


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Paul E. is still one of the best sleazy managers of ALL time. Not quite Heenan but then again, who is?

Brodus Clay coming out tossing hats. :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Lumberjobbers inc


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hey a Mason Ryan sighting


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Drew McIntyre looks like a fucking clown.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Look, it's Mason Ryan!!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

it's just impossible to take ryberg seriously when he is wearing that single :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ is the new Poochie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen.........A bunch of jobbers and The Big Show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love how 3MB act like they are drunk and coked out


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor Punk is gonna job. I feel sorry for the guy. I really thought we'd see Cm Punk vs Rock

Ryback vs Rock is gonna suck


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

3 Man Band WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> MASON RYANS ALIVE


He was on foreign exchange last week

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How did the term lumberjack even come about anyway? A lumberjack cuts down trees and shit.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kofi and Miz walking out next to eachother without a care in the world.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Brodus Clay come out with his Tablet? :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

36 men will be surrounding the ring...DAMN!


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

aj has definitely been suckin cena's dick behind the scenes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> why let ryback cut a promo, when we can put a video package together. It's not like the fucking guy is fighting for the WWE TITLE on sunday. :StephenA


EXACTLY. They let him go out there and do the same moves on Miz instead of have him ATLEAST go after Punk during the Cena segment earlier in the night.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> THIS was the worst Raw of the year by far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, hands up, you got me, that was awful.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk's bags are bigger than usual. lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is it me or was Orton the center picture of that Lumberjack advertisement picture and he wasn't even in that group that just came out? Did WWE make a mistake or is he pissing in a garbage can at the gorilla position again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk, aesthetically, is pretty unattractive but he's still ridiculously bangable..if he shuts the fuck up. 

Drew looking like a got damn moron.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So AJ goes from banging Daniel Bryan to CM Punk to John Cena all in six months. Damn loose goose I know they like:


:lmao

You got to credit her moving up in importance on each occasion though. World champ to WWE champ to face of the company. She might be only 12, but it appears she has a brain.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

A silent hill ad followed by a Lego ad :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Is it me or was Orton the center picture of that Lumberjack advertisement picture and he wasn't even in that group that just came out? Did WWE make a mistake or is he pissing in a garbage can at the gorilla position again?


Either that or he's outside getting a smoke from a fan but ignoring that fan asking for an autograph.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Even if the match gets started by 9:45, there's still 20 minutes of show left. Either they're giving Punk/Sheamus a ton of time, which is unusual for a lumberjack match on television, or something's going down? I know we'll Ryback, but what else????????


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Ryback is going to job to 3 Man Band soon, calling it.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This Lumberjack match is going to end in a massive brawl! Will be very mad if Sheamus comes out on top


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> :lmao
> 
> You got to credit her moving up in importance on each occasion though. World champ to WWE champ to face of the company. She might be only 12, but it appears she has a brain.


Never thought of it like that but I gotta hand it to her. Next she'll go for Triple H.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's funny, JR verbally castrating guys & being cold as shit is actually an improvement as far as the announcer's table. I'll take Dr. Death J.R. over this happy rotund fellow we've been listening to.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This whole night has sounded more scripted than any recent show. Every single person sounds like they're reading lines.
Every segment sounds like such a soap opera. 
I know there usually is some of that if not a lot of it, but tonight every single second has felt that way. Ugh!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Punk's bags are bigger than usual. lol


Sometimes I look at myself in the mirror and complain about how disgusting and big the bags under my eyes look and then I look at any picture of CM Punk smiling and I go "nevermind". :troll


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Main event getting 20+ minutes? What show is this?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> A silent hill ad followed by a Lego ad :lol


Todays wwe in a nutshell...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Love how 3MB act like they are drunk and coked out


Those jobbers couldn't fail a wellness test after partying with Charlie Sheen and cycling with Lance Armstrong.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Ryback is going to job to 3 Man Band soon, calling it.


Stop.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Paul and Punk are so great together.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WHC entering 2nd? very cool


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk with the jobber entrance.

Poor bastard


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Even if the match gets started by 9:45, there's still 20 minutes of show left. Either they're giving Punk/Sheamus a ton of time, which is unusual for a lumberjack match on television, or something's going down? I know we'll Ryback, but what else????????


Hopefully something that will make us think between now and HiAC


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LESNAR INCOMING


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't think of a single decent lumberjack match ever... why do they insist on doing these things?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Are 3 Man supposed to be acting like they are coked out right now?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

biggest lumberjack match? wtf is that shit, there are hardly 10 guys at ringside, bunch of jobbers and big show fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok is it just me or does the back of Punk's legs legit look like a woman's? Flaws and all.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Regal sighting.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why does Drew Mac look like an older male stripper version of Carl from The Walking Dead?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lose the cowboy hat for fuck sake Drew yer scottish


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm going to keep this match on mute while I watch Gossip Girl. Hopefully I don't miss anything exciting. LOL of course I won't.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crowd reactions tonight are so weak, jeez.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I demand a gif of Heyman gangster leaning in the background during Punk's entrance.

:lmao Sheamus gets NO pop. You can almost see the sound guys turning up the dial in the booth.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Green Light said:


> LESNAR INCOMING


why would lesnar come out?

explain please.. convince me.. i wanna be excited


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah Michael Cole don't mention how Stone Cold told Fella that he wasn't ready.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the complete lack of crowd reaction Sheamus gets


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> A silent hill ad followed by a Lego ad :lol


:lol, yeah I just noticed that.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Absolutely no reaction, rofl


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Not trying to be an IWC-er or anything but Sheamus' pops have certainly quieted down a lot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NoyK said:


> Crowd reactions tonight are so weak, jeez.


If you had to sit through this show live you'd be dead tired too.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf they completely took scsa's tweet out of context. It certainly was no endorsement

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Love how WWE just ignores the part of that Sheamus/Austin exchange where Austin said that Sheamus wasn't ready to be champion.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Biggest LumberJack match in history and Hunico still can't get on TV


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Never thought of it like that but I gotta hand it to her. Next she'll go for Triple H.


It's possible she just skipped that step with Vince in DAT limo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Yeah Michael Cole don't mention how Stone Cold told Fella that he wasn't ready.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT I know what's going to happen!! Ryback will interfere, and all 30 guys will stand between him and Punk. Then, Big Show grabs the mic and says: "Last year, Punk stood up for us. He is the change we need and deserve."

Crowd boos the whole roster and chants FEED ME MORE forever


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

And no one gave a f$ck lol at shaemus


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i bet this match ends with a retardedly dusty finish. Like, oh, idk, the entire ring filled with the lumberjacks.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

No point at all for this match, or am I missing something :s :S :S


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Not trying to be an IWC-er or anything but Sheamus' pops have certainly quieted down a lot.


Most crowds these days are dead. Not to sure whether it's because 50% is kids or what.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm watching this lumberjack match for JTG..


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punk ass Lumberjacks refusing to even touch Sheamus.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

REGAL SIGHTING


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the heels let Sheamus go, but put their hands on Punk. 

I knew it! Punk is a face!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

lol... "showing respect to sheamus" cm punk goes out "not showing respect to the WWE champion" fpalm


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Nobody touches Sheamus :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is this the biggest Lumberjack match in Raw history? It don't look bigger than other lumberjack matches.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Regal out there.

Maybe this is how Ambrose makes his TV debut...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> He obviously didn't learn from the master.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

god this show is so shitty LOL. and hahaha sheamus got no pop. the only pop of the night I heard was when aj said she was resigining. I was happy my self then vickie came out and it ruined it. also loved the goldberg chants and ryback rofl.

anyways shitty show so far prob gonna be a shitty ending to. hope they get a low rating


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wait...heels throwing the heel back in, but letting the face walk back into the ring? what the fuck is up with that?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> How is this the biggest Lumberjack match in Raw history? It don't look bigger than other lumberjack matches.


probably by 1 person.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

WWE is making an impending Punk/Austin match too obvious as of late. Just book the thing already & generate some buzz. All this foreshadowing is fooling no one.

I love how WWE twists tweets around to suit their purpose only to look completely foolish for doing so.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> How is this the biggest Lumberjack match in Raw history? It don't look bigger than other lumberjack matches.


wwe logic


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Less Big Show shots. More 3MB shots.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that this is pretty boring.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> Regal out there.
> 
> Maybe this is how Ambrose makes his TV debut...


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

JR is bored as hell.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the Methadone clinic still open inside the IZON Center? The crowd is the sleeping dead.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

lol @ big show with the cm punk hoodie look, he looks like an idiot :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Crowd sucks


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God even the CM Punk match on this show sucks. 

This show has been hell. A good tag match at the start and a pretty good match between DB & Ziggler. That's it. The rest of the show has been pain.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sheamus just got the shit kicked out of him :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Seeing the Prime Time Playas out there...they should re-sign MVP & add him to that stable. With Montel doing the promos, those guys would go straight to the top like no group of brownies since these guys:


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Big Wiggle said:


> JR is bored as hell.


I am too.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

I just want to see the ratings go low as ussual and Vince blaming god or some other stupid shit instead of himself and the stupid booking


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why did they change their mind..?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Dayum Shaymoose just died.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

They remembered that they were heels lol


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sheamus/Punk have absolutely no chemistry. End this shit already.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

There are like 100 heels and about 5 faces out there...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Less Big Show shots. More 3MB shots.


3 Man Band Fo Life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sheamus kicking out at 1 is fucking annoying. If I took a shot every time that albino mother fucker kicked out at 1 in a main event match, I'd die from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If The Big Show wore that hoodie all the time instead of his camo gear or his stupid beanie, I would like him a whole helluva lot more.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is Cena? He is never a lumberjack when these matches happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Crowd sucks


Show sucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd is beyond dead for the WWE vs. World champion match. Can't blame them.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

We are all WWE's sheep, every week, for eternity.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Seeing the Prime Time Playas out there...they should re-sign MVP & add him to that stable. With Montel doing the promos, those guys would go straight to the top like no group of brownies since these guys:


Only if you add Mark "ratings" Henry


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow that Silent Hill movie looks horrible.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Show sucks.


AJ sucks :cena2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> It's possible she just skipped that step with Vince in DAT limo.


Schoolgirl roleplaying cause Vince is a perv like that.

Vince: As your teacher, I have to say your grammar is terrible. You can't spell at all. I'm going to have to fail you.

AJ: No! Please, I can spell!
Vince: *Drops Pants* Spell GRAPEFRUITS! :vince2


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

One of the worst raws in recent history.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Green Light said:


> AJ sucks :cena2


HEYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Stone cold to interfere and set up a 4 way flaming tables hell in the cell extreme barbed wire match

Punk vs Austin vs Ryback vs Ryder

Dean ambrose as the special guest referee


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Green Light said:


> AJ sucks :cena2



Ryback sucks :cena


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Monday Night Raw is going the way of Nitro. Will be dropped by USA before the end of next year. Will struggle to find a new network. No more WWE.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I am depressed I missed Jiu Jitsu for this tonight...


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Green Light said:


> AJ sucks :cena2


well played, i lol'd


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why don't I give a shit about the two world champion fighting in the biggest lumberjack match on RAW history?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck, Sheamus kicking out at 1 still is terrible.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So is Jinder Mahal going to now wear this attire on RAW and his traditional attire on NXT?

If I've ever seen a square peg attempting to fit into a circle hole, it's him in this gimmick.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I saw Dean Ambrose take a peek from under the ring. He's the secret hidden lumberjack :troll


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Monday Night Raw is going the way of Nitro. Will be dropped by USA before the end of next year. Will struggle to find a new network. No more WWE.


Raw is USA's best show ratings wise. Raw aint going anywhere.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

rodgersv said:


> Only if you add Mark "ratings" Henry


Done.

JR, why the fuck is anyone going to help Sheamus?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Green Light said:


> AJ sucks :cena2


:vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Green Light said:


> AJ sucks :cena2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, R-Truth completely missing a punch


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

SO BORING RAW!!! WHAT ARE THEY THINKING???


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn, I should be getting paid for watching this shit. Or at least the people in the crowd should be. 
They need to ask for a refund or something, this is RAW 2009 horrible....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol Brodus


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> How is this the biggest Lumberjack match in Raw history? It don't look bigger than other lumberjack matches.


Mason Ryan and JTG are there for this one.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

The only way this show can be saved now is if stone cold comes out and gives a stunner to every one of them.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

BigWillie54 said:


> Raw is USA's best show ratings wise. Raw aint going anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Won't be in about a year at this rate.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

marked for seeing Ted Dibiase and Mason Ryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is really bad...and with the entire roster out there, it's truly showing the lack of depth it has.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Human Nature said:


> Damn, I should be getting paid for watching this shit. Or at least the people in the crowd should be.
> They need to ask for a refund or something, this is RAW 2009 horrible....


This is RAW July 2012


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Schoolgirl roleplaying cause Vince is a perv like that.
> 
> Vince: As your teacher, I have to say your grammar is terrible. You can't spell at all. I'm going to have to fail you.
> 
> ...


Awesome :lol


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Falkono said:


> The only way this show can be saved now is if stone cold comes out and gives a stunner to every one of them.


I would mark so hard :mark:

but it won't happen, nothing regarding stone cold will EVER happen


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

blur said:


> Ryback eats :cena


That's more like it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao Punk Trolling. HARD.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Punk. What a fucking troll. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I understand, Jim. Sheamus will fight.

Can we get The Ryback up in this shit already?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Times like this I wish I jumped on that spaceship behind the comet Hale-Bop.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sheamus has earned respect but Punk hasn't? How does that work


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Punk has demanded respect, Sheamus has earned it".......wow......


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Is this what death feels like ...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk trolling the crowd!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Fuck u Cole. Punk demands it but Sheamus has earned it. This whole earning respect thing is stupid. Champ for over 300 days more than half of them as a face.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't watch Raw tonight, it sounds awful. (It usually is)


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

wait did Ryback vs. Miz happen?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This show is competing against the NLCS, mnf, and the final debate. Maybe they just wrote it off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Show enjoying the cookies.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

blur said:


> Is this what death feels like ...


Pretty sure death is better. Seriously.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

most likely ryback will appear and destroy everyone in the ring then stand tall with "FEED ME MORE" chants, it's so fucking obvious fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Schoolgirl roleplaying cause Vince is a perv like that.
> 
> Vince: As your teacher, I have to say your grammar is terrible. You can't spell at all. I'm going to have to fail you.
> 
> ...


:lmao At least the thread provides entertainment.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Most alive the crowd's been since Ryback was out there.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Sheamus has earned it? Really?? Punk had a longer reign and didnt fight the same guy in like 4 straight ppv's. Plus Punk has beat Sheamus. What a stupid comment


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

sbuch said:


> wait did Ryback vs. Miz happen?


If you blinked, you missed it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao at Punk. What a fucking troll. :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

This is RAWful, yeah i need to go to bed ASAP.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vince must've just sent a jolt of electricity down JR's headset to try to wake him up


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

JR says these guys have six days to heal? Well Heyman can "heel" under thirty seconds..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Heyman holds the title like a kid does a teddy bear.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JR getting a little more excited cause he gets off in like 5 minutes!:lmao:lmao:lmao

JR: "Heaven knows this match has to end sooner than later, cause I'm ready to f'n go home":lmao:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

finalnight said:


> This show is competing against the NLCS, mnf, and the final debate. Maybe they just wrote it off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


In which case, they have no one to blame but themselves when the PPV flops on Sunday. Doesn't matter how the ratings are gonna swing, you've got a PPV to sell.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

finalnight said:


> This show is competing against the NLCS, mnf, and the final debate. Maybe they just wrote it off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah I agree, after the whole election Raw will pick up again.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is pretty awful. Crowd doesn't give a half of a fuck


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

This is garbage


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

"Whatever a Managing Supervisor is, she is it."

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, this match is making me sleepy....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole just told us that twice in the space of two minutes.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ, is this match STILL going on? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match sucks so bad, and I never thought I would say that about a Punk match.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hate to say it but neither one will win this. It's all a setup for the unification of the belts.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

One of the Worst Raw's Ever


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont know if you know this while there is a huge lumberjack champ vs champ match..but CENA AND AJ HAD AN AFFAIR!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just think-Wrestlemania will originate from the same state next year.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> JR getting a little more excited cause he gets off in like 5 minutes!:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> JR: "Heaven knows this match has to end sooner than later, cause I'm ready to f'n go home":lmao:lmao


I noticed that too. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

These lumberjack matches kinda show the real problem with the WWE... not only do you have clear "we are faces!" and "we are heels!" divisions most of time, but it's very hard to see anything but a bunch of generic guys standing side by side.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

wait William Regal?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cole just told us that twice in the space of two minutes.


They did the 10pm intro early and had to do of again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay guys which ringside jobber er lumberjack has been off Raw the longest


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah, i fucking called it...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Quiz: 25+ lumberjacks around the ring, 1 lumberjack standing further back wearing a hoodie. Who interferes in the finish?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mahal eating that Kick.

:vince Ryback :Vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That was fast. 

FEEDING TIME!


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh great, let the WWE champion get another cheap win.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

fpalm........brogue kick to everyone and him and ryback cleans the ring


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Where do they come up with these names? "White noise" horrible.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha. That made it sound like Ryback won the match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

RYBACK!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been at work, so I haven't seen the show - but the little lady I take care of sure is mad that it's cutting into her NCIS time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the only thing good about this right now....punk is going over at HIAC. Especially after he got raped by ryback tonight


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, good to know Punk is winning sunday


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ryback is a bitch.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Without Bryan/Ziggler this may have been the worst RAW ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I now know how that dude feels when he shot his television when Bristol Palin wasn't eliminated from Dancing with the Stars.


And Punk's road wife has turned on him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punk is getting FUCKED up.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

EAT HIM RYBACK! EAT HIM!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

PB was pretty impressive actually


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

POWER POWER...RYBACK..POWER..POWER...SPOOGE..POWER


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait, so they couldn't do that finish to put over Wade Barrett on Smackdown? Not that I object to a Punk win, but come on... this is why WWE remains so... so... stagnant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay that Powerbomb was fucking amazing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

you know what would make ryback more over?
Putting a number to the streak


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I was pining for Lesnar.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Punk got destroyed by THE RYBACK. That means he's retaining the title in some fuck finish though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Powerbomb was pretty awesome other than that who gives a fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O god this is just fucking terrible. Why should I care anymore? And why the hell are the faces again being the douches? If Ryback wins, I'm done with this company for a long time. This night just proved the WWE don't even seem interested in getting better.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tensai and Brodus were probably thinking "Welp..this sucks.." during this Ryback segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WOOOOOOOO! HERE COMES RIC YOU GUYS


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

KOFI!! WHAT THE FUCK?!! YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE HIS FRIEND!! :cuss:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God this is over. 

Ryback "Hell yeah! I can kick a guy's ass after he had a long match and with 15 babyfaces helping me!"


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Best segment in the whole show was Punk getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Soooo seems as though Punk will be retaining this Sunday, booked to look weak as possible two weeks in a row.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job making Punk look like a bitch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk looked like he was crying! :lol


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> yeah, i fucking called it...


we all did man, we all did, can't wait for dem ratingz to go lower so vince gets his head out of ryback and cena's ass fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince has probably covered his monitor completely in the gorilla position from that.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

well that sucked


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That man that just got manhandled and is crawling away like a bitch ladies and gentlemen, is your WWE Champion.

Poor poor Punk. He was supposed to be the next big thing.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Well it's been emotional, 4/10 disapointing to say the least...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok the match was over, why didn't any of the heels jump Ryback?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was a pretty awful show. Punk looking like a bitch for the 28th week in a row, lovely. At least he's retaining Sunday.

Main event didn't click at all.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not a good week this one. Still I'm looking forward to the ppv.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Best segment in the whole show was Punk getting his ass handed to him.


best segment in the show was Raw ending :lmao



ShaggyK said:


> Soooo seems as though Punk will be retaining this Sunday, booked to look weak as possible two weeks in a row.


2 weeks?, he has been booked to look weak since the day after Night of champions ended


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> WOOOOOOOO! HERE COMES RIC YOU GUYS


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

No doubt Punk wins at HIAC after that complete & utter asswhipping.....

Right? :troll


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Usually we sit through a horrible horrible RAW and a great ending comes as a reward (i.e. Pipebomb, Nexus, etc.) 
No reward for wasting 3 hours tonight. This RAW did nothing, no advancements, and was one of the worst in a while. Horrific.
Yet for some stupid f'n reason, we all sit here and watch it! 
We need medical attention! What takes over us and makes us watch this crap?!? 
And not only just watch it, but watch it and then remind ourselves over and over just how much we hate it! 
EEEEFFFFF!!!!!!


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I thought it was a decent show overall with Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler having a 4-star match while Gabriel/Cesaro brought the workrate in theirs. I liked the main event and liked the closing angle so overall, the show gets a thumbs up from me. Full review in my blog!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CM Punk "I'm going to make wrestling interesting again!

Nevermind, I got dat tourbus."


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

1.9


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Summary of the show:


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

-_- you ppl serious? Of course Punk is made to look like a bitch that is his job as a villain.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Thank God this is over.
> 
> Ryback "Hell yeah! I can kick a guy's ass after he had a long match and with 15 babyfaces helping me!"


But don't worry about that! Punk's getting what he deserves because he insulted your local sports team!


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

KOFI!! WHAT THE FUCK?! YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE HIS FRIEND!! :cuss:


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

4/10. Would have been 2/10 if you take away the ziggler/bryan match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Raw was bad. Just pure pain. 

Two good matches keep me from saying this was the worst Raw of the year.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Still wish Flair returned.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

RAW SUCKS SO MUCH! the should fire the creative staff...wait a second.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Vince has probably covered his monitor completely in the gorilla position from that.


:lol Vince definitely squirted his grapefruit juice all over the monitor. To say he's aroused right now would be an understatement.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Jotunheim said:


> we all did man, we all did, can't wait for dem ratingz to go lower so vince gets his head out of ryback and cena's ass fpalm


Ryback = yawn

Im sorry, dude just doesn't have the look of a game changer. He's a pretty ugly, awful ring attire, and terrible theme music. Looks dumb grunting and snorting too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> Jeff Hardy ‏@JEFFHARDYBRAND
> 
> The only thing I liked in the last 28 minutes....was the pinkRope.11:05pm


God bless him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Vince has probably covered his monitor completely in the gorilla position from that.


:lmao

This shows was pretty bad except the two matches, which one was ppv quality.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

TH1 said:


> -_- you ppl serious? Of course Punk is made to look like a bitch that is his job as a villain.


are you watching wrestling just now?, he can't be made look like a bitch every single week of every single month for fuck's sake he has to go over at least once


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TH1 said:


> -_- you ppl serious? Of course Punk is made to look like a bitch that is his job as a villain.


That's what makes heroes so interesting, right? 
They just dominate the whole time and you never expect once for them to lose. :no:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, why would punk get up after ryback powerbombed him like that? he fuckin flattened him, yet punks gets up 2 seconds later, and is running to escape again. that's terrible booking, man...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I mean seriously, this show represented and embodied everything wrong with this company. This was a go home show for the PPV coming up. And instead they focused on AJ Lee more than any match or storyline throughout the entire show. A character that drives 0 buyrates, 0 merchandise sales, and 0 house show revenue. I guess they like cancer, because they're openly feeding it.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> That's what makes heroes so interesting, right?
> They just dominate the whole time and you never expect once for them to lose. :no:


WWE logic.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Human Nature said:


> That's what makes heroes so interesting, right?
> They just dominate the whole time and you never expect once for them to lose. :no:


Yeah fuck trying to build any suspense we gotta have to good guys win all time. :no:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Ether said:


> Without Bryan/Ziggler this may have been the worst RAW ever


Oh, god, you people... :lmao


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Miz and Rtruth arent doing anything, and the tag team division is slowly growing back. Bring them back together the Awesome Truth and fued with Team Hell no that would be comedy. 
This cena and aj storyline seems pretty good


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> God bless him.


Lol Jeff's 2nd custom championship celebration was about as fail as this RAW. js


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TH1 said:


> -_- you ppl serious? Of course Punk is made to look like a bitch that is his job as a villain.


Punk was made to look like a non motherfucking factor before he even turned heel and before they were planting the seeds of a heel turn.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

there any videos of the raw ending up yet?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shit wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> God bless him.


Jeff Hardy has no business talking about a main event.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

It wasn't even cheesy like a usual bad RAW is, it was just plain bad.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> That man that just got manhandled and is crawling away like a bitch ladies and gentlemen, is your WWE Champion.
> 
> Poor poor Punk. He was supposed to be the next big thing.


Poor Punk?

That mofo has the fucking title for the past year.

Time for change.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I glad I didn't sit through this whole thing because holy shit did this show look boring.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Stopped watching during the second match. Glad to see I missed shit all.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't know why everyone's complaining about. Ryback woke the fucking crowd up in style.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The show was not as bad as everyone seems to think


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

itssoeasy23 said:


> He look everybody, it's the guy who ruined a PPV main event because he was high.


Whaaa? When did that happen?! Well now that I know that tidbit, this show was amazing tonight!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Ok the match was over, why didn't any of the heels jump Ryback?


I don't understand why they didn't have a bunch of heels attack Ryback and him overpower them all in a showcase of his strength and moveset. That would have been far more effective than just dominating Punk. At least we know Punk is probably going over on Sunday based on that.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

From the stuff I saw I say it was a pretty good show. But like always, the 3 hours is just too much. These last few shows would have been some really good 2 hour shows. 
The Cena stuff was interesting for once. Cant wait too see how they solve the finish for Punk Vs. Ryback.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Terrible raw again. I seriously do not understand anyone who defends it. There was nothing there beyond Bryan and Ziggler. If it was a movie it would be like one scene lasting 10mins was good but the rest of the 2hrs were awful. Does that make it a good film? No. Same principle applies to TV. 

There is nothing that is worth looking forward to or gambling 3hrs on in the hope something good happens.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> The show was not as bad as everyone seems to think


It's never as bad as people make it out to be. Sometimes it seems like some people watch the show to bitch.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Didn't watch any of the show until the final 10 minutes. Those are 10 minutes I will never get back.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Whaaa? When did that happen?! Well now that I know that tidbit, this show was amazing tonight!


Search Sting vs Hardy at Victory Road


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> Don't know why everyone's complaining about. Ryback woke the fucking crowd up in style.


GOAT right there, better than The rock and Stone Cold combined :vince


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

x78 said:


> I don't understand why they didn't have a bunch of heels attack Ryback and him overpower them all in a showcase of his strength and moveset.


And then everyone one here will bitch and moan how Ryback buried the Raw roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would like a Punk/Hardy twitter war.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

I know WWE and Vince are capable of getting viewers just are lazy and wait untill WM season. If Raw dipped under 2.5 rating they would change things def.


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

This show was a punch to the gut.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Search Sting vs Hardy at Victory Road


That post was screaming sarcasm..




Headliner said:


> I would like a Punk/Hardy twitter war.


Hardy no sells everyone on Twitter so it wouldn't go over so well :lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Terrible raw again. I seriously do not understand anyone who defends it. There was nothing there beyond Bryan and Ziggler. If it was a movie it would be like one scene lasting 10mins was good but the rest of the 2hrs were awful. Does that make it a good film? No. Same principle applies to TV.
> 
> There is nothing that is worth looking forward to or gambling 3hrs on in the hope something good happens.


See you next week.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Conspiracy Theory Question: Was RAW shit on purpose to make Ryback seem more entertaining to close the show heading into a Pay-Per-View where people might not have been sold on Ryback yet?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank the fake Gods for MNF.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Last week's Raw was better, but tonight's Raw wasn't bad. I like how much time was focused on the tag team division tonight. I like the Divas backstage brawl, and I liked the ending of tonight's Raw. It also seems that we might get a feud out of Cesaro and Gabriel, which I'm for. What I didn't like tonight was the AJ having an affair with Cena angle, but it looks like this angle was made in order to draw Cena away from the Punk and Ryback feud temporarily. Also, Big Show was excellent tonight.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> That post was screaming sarcasm..


rofl


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Something will happen on Sunday thus making us watch Monday.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> The show was not as bad as everyone seems to think


Two good matches and a whole lot of crap in between, including a new terrible AJ/Cena/Vickie storyline which has already crashed and burned. Even Vince and the announcers couldn't figure out what Vickie's title meant so how is anyone else?

Everyone complains when people say the show was bad but never give any reasons on why it was good.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> See you next week.


God forbid someone criticize the all mighty WWE.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope this means no more Vickie managing Ziggler.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm surprised no 'Cena turning heel' has been mentioned yet, now is the best time there's been, he could cost Ryback the title maybe?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

MikeChase27 said:


> God forbid someone criticize the all mighty WWE.


It's not that, I understand criticism. 

It's just that it seems like after every RAW there's people on here acting like it's the worse show they ever watched. Than next week their at it again.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

DenGal said:


> I know WWE and Vince are capable of getting viewers just are lazy and wait untill WM season. *If Raw dipped under 2.5 rating they would change things def.*


probably dipped today and they still won't give 2 shits about the whole thing :no:


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It's not that, I understand criticism.
> 
> It's just that it seems like after every RAW there's people on here acting like it's the worse show they ever watched. Than next week their at it again.


So its not possible that the product is just getting worse and worse each week?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

It's ok guys. Gonna get better soon - Dean Ambrose will finally debut, cruiserweights flying around 'n' shit, and... Nah, I'm just playing. It's gonna be Cena/AJ/Vickie drama + Ryback/Cena butt-raping the whole roster.

God bless hardcore WWE fans.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wished they focused on Punk/Ryback more. I don't understand what the need was for the Cena/Punk segment if they didn't go anywhere with it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

You guys are idiots lmao.

Of course Vince cares.

Why the fuck did he appear in the last few shows?

Things get bad when new people are hired for the writing crew as they don't know what to continue or what to make just yet, they have to get used to it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> That post was screaming sarcasm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Dude's incredible. No sells people on twitter, no sells people in backstage & in ring interviews. Punk seems like the type that can get under people skin though.

Punk: YOU HAVE A VAGINA.

Hardy: MY NUTS HURT.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I miss Babyface CM Punk.
His new character is bad. I can't boo him, because he's not doing anything heelish. He's constantly getting beat doen by Cena and Ryback.

I'm a huge fan of the guy, but right now, I can't boo him, and I can't cheer for him. 
I feel...apathy towards the guy. And that's bad.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess it was wise to watch the baseball game & the debate


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> *Wished they focused on Punk/Ryback more.* I don't understand what the need was for the Cena/Punk segment if they didn't go anywhere with it.


I'm sure they would if he had mic skills.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

MikeChase27 said:


> I'm sure they would if he had mic skills.


I agree. Punk does need more mic skills.

He's no Kane.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I feel...apathy towards the guy. And that's bad.


Mission Succeed for the WWE :vince2:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tonight showed why I hate lumberjack matches so much. bad guys on one side good guys on the other. What was worse is the stupid respect thing sprinkled in when at first the heels didnt touch Sheamus but then attacked Punk. Then the end with them throwing Punk back in was stupid. Should have all those ppl Ryback squashed attacked him from behind?

Oh and Ryder was getting broken. Why didnt his buddy Cena help him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if Cena really banged AJ. WWE has a habit of putting friends with benefits in awkward backstage segments together like they did with Cena/Mickie, Orton/Kelly? Rock/Trish (never confirmed but a big rumor), Batista/Melina.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jotunheim said:


> Mission Succeed for the WWE :vince2:


And that's stupid. They are giving no valid reason as to why I should boo him. All he does is talk and get beat up. 
He's a whiny loser that I don't want to watch. If I went to a live show, and he came out, I wouldn't cheer, and I wouldn't boo. I'd just...sit there.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> And that's stupid. They are giving no valid reason as to why I should boo him. All he does is talk and get beat up.
> He's a whiny loser that I don't want to watch. If I went to a live show, and he came out, I wouldn't cheer, and I wouldn't boo. I'd just...sit there.


that's probably what they want, to destroy punk's credibility overall, there's no worse thing than a Heel that gets no reaction, or they are punishing him because of the fan altercation by booking him extremely weak and maybe making lose his title at HiAC after such bitch booking


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'll be honest, I didn't watch all of RAW. Even though MNF isn't a high scoring game tonight, it still was more watchable than RAW.

I'm still trying to figure out WHY Vickie was given an authority position on RAW when she already had been guilty of abusing her power on Smackdown in the past. Why are you giving Vickie an authority position when she was already trying to pick fights with AJ? Come on people...

As for Ryback, I guess that I am one of the few that isn't bothered by him. The guy is over, so it is not like Vince is trying to shove a guy like ADR down peoples throats that no one cares about.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

3 hours is to long can only last 1hr

LOL at them doing the AJ/Cena thing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> You know, I wouldn't be surprised if Cena really banged AJ. WWE has a habit of putting friends with benefits in awkward backstage segments together like they did with Cena/Mickie, Orton/Kelly? Rock/Trish (never confirmed but a big rumor), Batista/Melina.


Well then AJ better stay on the good side of Cena because usually these things don't end well for the women after the angle is over. Though it could also be because they want AJ on tv but are trying to change it up since the GM thing flopped.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Did i hear "Boooooooooring" chants during some matches?? like in Ryback vs Miz and Punk vs Sheamus.


----------



## I'mBatman (Aug 12, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Did i hear "Boooooooooring" chants during some matches?? like in Ryback vs Miz and Punk vs Sheamus.


You mean Antonio Cesaro vs Justin Gabriel


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Honestly, I didn't even watch all of Raw. I PVR'd the show for an hour and a half, watched the debates, and then watched Raw. Good tag team match and an EXCELLENT Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan match and I was pleased and turned it off to finish up some work. Seriously, Ziggler/Bryan need to get into a program sometime down the road. A 15-20 minute WrestleMania match would be awesome.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

DenGal said:


> I know WWE and Vince are capable of getting viewers just are lazy and wait untill WM season. If Raw dipped under 2.5 rating they would change things def.


I think there is a strong possibility for it to be between 2.0 and 2.3. Here is what was on TV

1. The debate

2. Monday Night Football

3. Game 7 of the NLCS

4. The 1-2 shows that battle with Raw every fall

Now if you look at the games they were in pretty big markets. 

NFL - Chicago and Detroit

MLB - St. Louis and San Fransisco 

It will be very interesting tomorrow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It's not that, I understand criticism.
> 
> It's just that it seems like after every RAW there's people on here acting like it's the worse show they ever watched. Than next week their at it again.


Lol, welcome to WF. It's like this every week, even if the show is good. 

You get idiots on here thinking they know how to book shows.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys I missed the last part. 

Explain to me what happened, please!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The WWE continuity errors are hilarious to me. Hard to follow along with something that never makes any sense.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

stadw0n306 said:


> Lol, welcome to WF. It's like this every week, even if the show is good.
> 
> You get idiots on here thinking they know how to book shows.


Most of us would do a far better job than what the current guys are doing in the office.... it's not that hard. A little logic here, remembering what happened a month ago, a dab of reverence for the title and viola... you have a vastly superior product already regardless of who is the face of the company or being "buried".


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> I'm surprised no 'Cena turning heel' has been mentioned yet, now is the best time there's been, he could cost Ryback the title maybe?


It wasn't said because Cena isn't turning heel anytime soon. Not surprising.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Lol, welcome to WF. It's like this every week, even if the show is good.
> 
> You get idiots on here thinking they know how to book shows.


This is funny.

I am not saying people on here can book a show, but just because WWE has writers and bookers doesn't mean they deserve to be or are qualified to be.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MikeChase27 said:


> Thank the fake Gods for MNF.


that match was so bad i actually switched back to raw

i dont understand how you yanks can watch that football

or as i see it, commercials with occasional bad throwing in between. the lions suck


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Redead said:


> that match was so bad i actually switched back to raw
> 
> i dont understand how you yanks can watch that football
> 
> or as i see it, commercials with occasional bad throwing in between. the lions suck


If you think the commercial breaks are bad watching it on TV, try being there in person. It's painful.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Goddamn, that was fucking dull. The creative team needs a Mountie cattleprod shoved up their asses, and then pushed off a cliff. Fucking incompetent useless cunts.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

After reading the results, outside Tag Team Match & Sheamus/Show. Seems like they built absolutely nothing for HIAC. This was supposed to be a Raw go home show right? Happy to read that AJ Lee resigned though and away from GM crap. But they need to get her away from that annoying screecher Vickie.

Thank god I watched game 7 & the debate over this travesty.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

blur said:


> Guys I missed the last part.
> 
> Explain to me what happened, please!


Sheamus and Punk were having a lumberjack match. Sheamus was setting up the Brogue Kick, and for some reason Cesaro jumped in the ring so Shemaus Brogue Kicked him. Then someone else enters who I forget (I think Mahal), and Sheamus Brogue Kicks him too. Some irrelevant stuff, then Sheamus goes over by the corner, Big Show (while standing on the apron) chokeslams Sheamus, Punk pins him for the unclean win.

Punk's music doesn't hit, instead, Ryback's does. He tries to escape and some of the lumberjacks throw him back in to Ryback, who powerslams him (was going for a backbreaker or something then just said fuck it and pulled him up onto his shoulder then powerslammed). Punk gets up almost right away, no-selling it and gets out of the ring, then gets thrown back in. Ryback double shokes Punk then throws him up into the air and into powerbomb position (obviously with Punk jumping, otherwise that shit would be impossible), then powerbombs the fuck out of him. Punk rolls out of the ring right away, underselling that big move too, but gets thrown back in. Ryback does military press and throws Punk out into some heels. Random fuckery ensues with all the lumberjacks. Crowd was hot for the Ryback attack.

That's about it.

Here's a low quality vid of it I found:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_PnM6E-IIo


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Bad show


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It's never as bad as people make it out to be. Sometimes it seems like some people watch the show to bitch.


Agreed. There has been only one episode this year, I think it was around June or July that was bad and I actually agreed with some people here. This week's episode was not bad or terrible. It wasn't good, it was just okay for me. 

Even 2 weeks ago, the episode with Vince coming back was good and one of the best episodes in like 5 months. People were even saying that was a bad episode.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just watching raw now... Did something happen to AJ's shirt in the fight with Vickie... Like did AJ forget to wear anything underneath... Looked like she was trying to hide her boobs lol.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Just watching raw now... Did something happen to AJ's shirt in the fight with Vickie... Like did AJ forget to wear anything underneath... Looked like she was trying to hide her boobs lol.


What boobs? 

Shit show, didn't hype up HIAC at all, just some random fuckery all around. I never bitch about shows being bad, but man that was awful.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The show was good until the _AJ/Vickie_ segment. The matches were entertaining, then, fucking then, AJ resigns and Vickie becomes the "_GM_", and my god that was a "_shocker_" . 

The game show was pathetic. Punk/Sheamus match was a bit boring and the ending, my god the ending, was even more stupid.

Absolutely no build for HIAC except a Ryback squash jobber video package.

Cena/AJ storyline might be something to look up to and a perfect _pee-pee_ break.


And wait, there were any Divas match? I don't think so.


The show started fine, then went down the toilet in the middle. 

There's only one man, one man, again, one man that can save the show.

Mark "ratings" Henry can make this show entertaining again, unless WWE fucks him up like their other projects.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

My least favorite Raw from after Night of Champions so far. I'm sure next week will be better.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DJ2334 said:


> My least favorite Raw from after Night of Champions so far. I'm sure next week will be better.


Or we get Ryback coming out and trying to eat the title...

I really am so lost right now with this show. I just don't understand what they are going for.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Or we get Ryback coming out and trying to eat the title...
> 
> I really am so lost right now with this show. I just don't understand what they are going for.


I just made a thread on how disorganized it is. The show is a sloppy mess right now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

So to summarize this weeks RAW .. Clusterfuck.

I think that's a fairly detailed description.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just an all around garbage show. I didn't care about any of it tonight. As expected, they didn't even try because they knew the debate and football were going to destroy them.

Whatever....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

what a great raw right before a ppv. im definitely gonna buy hell in a cell now


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Just watching now.

That tag match was pretty fucking good. Good hot crowd, good pop for the heels (gasp!). Rhodes seems to be relaxed and more natural in this tag team, less pressure on himself. Sandow is a fucking beast. Great spot with him blocking the the count. Loved it.

The Hell No segment was.... awkward. First miss they've had in recent memory.

Kofi's crowd reaction has really been dying down. This feud could be good if they really run with it. 

lol @ trying to get the cheap pop for Cena by following the home team. I'm sure some dick slurping will occur. And yes, it did. CM Punk chants, lol. Cena... How your character just tunes out people over 16. Is Cena Ryback's manager? I'm convinced Cena is actually heel, he constantly trolls the audience. 

LOL Punk calling out Cena and then grabbing that cheap heat. Punk seems a lot more natural tonight. Dude, Punk is channeling me with this promo.. Hmm. Punk's character = IWC. It's more and more apparent every single week. I'm liking the utilization of Heyman to be the cowardly voice instead of making Punk just back down from Cena. It also gives him more heat.. so it works both ways. 

RAW is off to a really good start. Waiting for the other shoe to drop...

AJ getting fired as GM?

Caesaro/Gabriel. Are we supposed to hate a man for speaking different languages? lol. Boring chants? Really? Actually looks like some decent pacing. NICE! Gabriel wins. I guess that's to restablish the 450 after last match's semi-botch. Not a bad little match.

VINCE! And... AJ? I hope they ditch the crazy persona sooner rather than later. She could be used so much better. Resigning?? NO chants from the crowd. Was she fucking Punk? Cena? THE Ryback? HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE chants, lol. This crowd is great. YES chants now. God damn, if they kept her as a lovable crazy chick, she'd still be over.. instead of the crappy tweener cunt. This is a pretty damn good promo. AJ full face turn? Yeah, she can't act... When given the goods she can deliver. 

Heyman is an animal on the mic. Imagine if Brock had Heyman's promo ability. RUTHLESS AGGRESSION reference! Heyman as GM.. YES! Vince would never go for that kayfabe-wise. Hah, knew it!

Not the GM.. Managing supervisor? Huh? Ric Flair woo's! That would have been huge. Vicki............................ That means the AJ/Vicki GM feud will continue. Shit. Vicki is the most over heel in the entire WWE, lol. THis crowd is HOT. 

Punk vs. Sheamus for free? They hand out PPV events like candy. So wait.. Vicki is fucking over Punk as a heel GM and she's trying to do what, make people have sympathy for Punk? I think they're confused.

Now that AJ is no longer GM, she can smack the fuck out of Vicki, right? Hey, don't trash AJ's dress clothes, they're super hot. lol, no heat for the affair comment. DAT pants suit. YES YES YES! About time she gets to beat her ass. WAIT, what? Trying to rip her clothes off? 

So wait. A ruthless aggression reference and AJ trying to strip Vicki.. Are we, um, diving into an edgier product? Please, no skipping. Please, no skipping. Fuck.. Still skipping. Whatever, we'll see where this goes, it has potential.

Miz gonna get raped. I sense a Punk interruption, can't feed your IC champ clean so close to a PPV defense. 

FEED. ME. MORE. I'm a Ryback fan. I expect some Goldberg chants here. The new music is a lot better than the older stuff. Oh yeah, he's not the IC champ anymore. Miz looks so much better with the new haircut/beard look.. a lot less douchey. A lot of stalling. There they go, the Goldberg chants. They need to learn that to kill the chants quickly is to use a high power move. DAT CLOTHESLINE. I fucking love that thing. Miz.. wow, just got fed up on a platter. Clean to Kofi.. Clean to Ryback. How Miz has fallen. Not really, Ryback just needed a credible victory.

Punk main eventing??

DAT EVE. Kaitlyn. Yum. Eve with those glasses is great. This is pretty hot with Kaitlyn breathing down Eve's neck. DAT SMACK. This is some legit backstage shit. Layla.. is awful, lol. What a transition. Dolls.

Sheamus... Makes Cena look like a bad ass. I need closed captions sometimes with Sheamus. Show bringing the seriousness to Sheamus... he needs it. He laughs off too much.

DAT POP for Bryan. Man, who would have ever guessed he'd ever be this over. MY MAN DBRY! That guy was happy as fuck with Bryan tearing up his sign. MITB winner gets the jobber intro?! What. The. Fuck. Heel vs. heel random matchup? Guess they didn't want them outpopping their faces. This should be a good match though. Lets go Ziggler chants. FIGURE FOUR! Cole putting Bryan over. Kane, lol. 

DAT FUCKING DROPKICK. Ziggler is a BEAST at bumping. Nice little segment there, DDT/Spear was a little awkward but nice reversals. DAT RINGPOST BUMP. WOW. My man.. Holy shit. Big win for Ziggler, unclean as it is. Great TV match.

lol, this is fresh meat to the wolves. Newlytag? Creative showing their ability. World's toughest vegan. LOL. Sandow needs a better shirt. lol, Rhodes. WINNER!

Show fucking with the fans, lol. The YES chant to Bryan, lol. Show really heeling it up nicely. Hmm. They put the tag team match build over the WHC match build? No complaints.

Cena trying to get into a little more pink.. WHOA, what? Are they playing off his divorce? So it's now a business dinner after he asked her out on a date? NO NO NO! Good acting on Cena's part at least.

One more match chants to Vince? lol! Evidence? Probably someone else she was fucking with.

ADR has one of the best looks on the entire roster. WOOWOOWOO! ADR gonna squash Ryder, quick match. This just got annoying rather quick. 

YES! Ziggler with some more promo time. Glad to see them really try and put him out there, let him sink or swim. Bashing Cena, yes! 

Good Heyman/Punk promo there.

Heels and faces split up. Who would have guessed. Sheamus gonna get Show'd. Ryback/Show get the best of Punk/Sheamus is my guess to the ending of this one. lol @ the heels throwing Punk in and not doing it to Sheamus. Heyman with a glance to Big Show.. maybe he's joining them? FINALLY they stomp Sheamus out. Heeling it up on that Macho Man elbow drop, lol. 

Crowd is so, so tired at this point. Slow match, not bad just missing a lot of intensity. Well, Sheamus ate a pin, dirty or not that doesn't happen often. lol Ryback, who didn't see that coming? Sick powerbomb. Surprised Miz didn't move when Ryback tossed Punk out. 

Pretty damn good RAW, considering an hour of filler they have to add per week. Three hours is just too much.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i didnt even watch. the spoilers were that bad this week!

and its not that the show is terrible(even tho it is) its because it just feels so samey. i really feel like ive seen everything they are doing now done before, by them. and its not in a large space of time, just in the space of the last few years.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I skipped through most of this shit. It looked shit and from the comments most of it was shit.

They probably didn't even bother trying and there was no point really.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW "LIKES"*
-I liked Team Rhodes Scholars getting the win over Rey Cara. I'm sure Rey Cara will get the Titles eventually so I'm glad they went with Rhodes Scholars.

-Kofi Kingston getting the win over McGillicutty. 

-Punk putting over the San Francisco Giants in his promo against Cena. I liked the animosity these two portrayed. It's still pretty heated when they feud with each other. Definitely reminds me of HBK/Bret Hart.

-Justin Gabriel getting the win over Antonio Cesaro. Looks like we got a feud here.

-Match of the night goes to Ziggler and Daniel Bryan. I would love to see these two feud in the future for a Title. Glad he got the win too.

-The Lumberjack match was okay. It was kinda slow and my attention turned away at times. But it had it's moments and there was a frickin Mason Ryan sighting! Instead of shaving his head like Batista, he grew a mullet instead. Uh, ok....

*"DISLIKES"*
-The Miz losing to Ryback again. I'm sure that was the other reason why he didn't look too pleased during his entrance. 

-Knew Big Show was going to beat Kane. I did not like the Game Show segment that went before this too. It was a waste of time and I did not find it funny at all. 

-Not sure what to make of this AJ/Cena thing either. Looks so random and it already reminded me of Cena's little storyline with Mickie James back then. I thought it was weird when AJ was trying to rip Vickie's top off or something too. This ain't no Bra and Panties match.

-Zack Ryder's job is to job. He did it again to ADR. It didn't get much reaction at all though.

This show had a poor lack of build for the Hell in a Cell PPV. I still don't care much about the matches. It's a shame because they had like, 6 weeks to build it too. Overall, this show gets a 4.5/10.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the crowd was AWFUL - this is the host city for Wrestlemania 30?? Absolutely sucked


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

It was a good show. Just hope they go back to 2 hours. Take away some of the more unneccesary stuff and you would get some great 2 hour shows.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

3 out of 10 at best. An awful show. Only good point were Bryan, Kane and ziggler. Punk's no selling at the end was awful.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrendous show, long, boring, pointless with filler that his only purpose was to kill time. If it's the content of a promo or a long boring match like the main event. Everything was there just to get to the PPV, and that's their go home show. The biggest disappointment was the GM segment, usually when you get Vince doing these announcements, it's big. I expected Flair but even Heyman would have been good. Instead they put Vickie AGAIN in her bland, stale, no money heat role for the 18th time. Terrible show. 

Decent/Watchable things:

Ryback's brawl with Punk, that powerbomb was awesome. They booked him the right way and I hope this continue on the PPV. 

Show's promo in the Sheamus backstage segment.

The Vince/Cena/AJ/Vickie angle was just to fill time, along with terrible writing like Vince not knowing the role that HE created for Vickie. But it was still refreshing and better than another boring match. Also the acting was surprisingly good for the most part so you can call it decent. 

JR is great. Even in his "Fuck, end this shit already" mode, hell, he's even better because he throws these tired comments from time to time. Still the GOAT at his job. Not to mention can still sell an event and his importance like no other. Hopefully they would do a JR/King/Cole team when Jerry comes back.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Only good thing was the power bomb by Ryback on Punk, everything else was par or below. Seriously Sheamus and Barrett had three good matches, then you get Sheamus and Punk and it stunk and these are the two champions supposedly.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Why were the heels throwing him back in the ring?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The announcement of Vickie annoyed me way more than it should. Fucking hell that was such a disappointment. I wasn't even expecting anything major but when he said Vickie I immediately deflated. Talk about taking a HUGE step backward. I swear we are just stuck in this endless rut of stale authority figures. Heyman would have been so fresh but no, why go for something fresh when you can rehash an angle already used about 2 or 3 times before you know. I'm so over this whole GM shit and Vickie has just left me feeling so apathetic about the whole thing now. I actually, literally DO NOT CARE and forwarded through when she came out. I've seen it all before. 

If there's one thing this Raw succeeded in it was completely insulting my intelligence. I don't mind a bit of tongue in cheek every now and then and this is wrestling, it isn't some sophisticated EMMY Award winning show but fucking hell. They make Vickie GM, the manager of Dolph Ziggler, and then start a storyline out of nowhere where the previous GM was forced to resign because of a supposed affair with John Cena. I can't even...How did this get the go ahead? I just don't understand how something so blatantly contradictory can get the go ahead. I don't get it. Then they have Vince go and tell us that he doesn't even know what Vickie's position is. What the actual fuck? I hate people treating me like I'm stupid and this show did it in spades. Fuck that and fuck them for doing it. 

The best part of the show was Kane saying he was a scorpio. That made me laugh. Everything else was shit and this week more than ever I'm left with a very bad taste in my mouth concerning Raw. The show wasn't even that bad, it was just boring and insulting.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Same with Starbuck.

Why didn't they just go with Vince and be done with it? 

But Vicky? The most boring and annoying (not the good annoying). I'd wish they'd just scrap the whole GM role all together if they aren't even going to try. 

I didn't even know they had this AJ-Cena angle until you said there. I skipped through all that shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> The announcement of Vickie annoyed me way more than it should. Fucking hell that was such a disappointment. I wasn't even expecting anything major but when he said Vickie I immediately deflated. Talk about taking a HUGE step backward. I swear we are just stuck in this endless rut of stale authority figures. Heyman would have been so fresh but no, why go for something fresh when you can rehash an angle already used about 2 or 3 times before you know. I'm so over this whole GM shit and Vickie has just left me feeling so apathetic about the whole thing now. I actually, literally DO NOT CARE and forwarded through when she came out. I've seen it all before.
> 
> If there's one thing this Raw succeeded in it was completely insulting my intelligence. I don't mind a bit of tongue in cheek every now and then and this is wrestling, it isn't some sophisticated EMMY Award winning show but fucking hell. They make Vickie GM, the manager of Dolph Ziggler, and then start a storyline out of nowhere where the previous GM was forced to resign because of a supposed affair with John Cena. I can't even...How did this get the go ahead? I just don't understand how something so blatantly contradictory can get the go ahead. I don't get it. Then they have Vince go and tell us that he doesn't even know what Vickie's position is. What the actual fuck? I hate people treating me like I'm stupid and this show did it in spades. Fuck that and fuck them for doing it.
> 
> The best part of the show was Kane saying he was a scorpio. That made me laugh. Everything else was shit and this week more than ever I'm left with a very bad taste in my mouth concerning Raw. The show wasn't even that bad, it was just boring and insulting.


Couldn't have worded it better myself. Also, the 'game show' was utterly pointless. Who wrote this dross? Fucking laughable.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'General Manager'
'Commissioner'
'Managing Supervisor'
'President'
'Whatever Laurinaitis was called'

This company trying to break the record for the number of terms for the same fucking position.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

That was rubbish.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> what a great raw right before a ppv. im definitely gonna buy hell in a cell now


This guy. :troll


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

One of the worst shows of the year. Outside of the opener, Bryan/Ziggler, and Cesaro/Gabriel everything was boring, pushed AJ and Cena more than the PPV, and the show felt like it was six hours rather than three. Big Show/Kane was one of the worst matches of the year and Punk/Sheamus each wrestled one of their worst matches ever in the main event. Worst Raw by far since the Punk/Lawler cage match episode. 0-2 in terms of good shows since Gerwitz got fired, which shows that Vince is the real problem.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Bitter sweet #RAW last night as 1)medically i can get back to @wwe but 2) @WWEAJLee was forced to resign. #bringbackAJ
> Expand


-


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Saw Regal at least!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kewf1988 said:


> One of the worst shows of the year. Outside of the opener, Bryan/Ziggler, and Cesaro/Gabriel everything was boring, pushed AJ and Cena more than the PPV, and the show felt like it was six hours rather than three. Big Show/Kane was one of the worst matches of the year and Punk/Sheamus each wrestled one of th[/QUOTeir worst matches ever in the main event. Worst Raw by far since the Punk/Lawler cage match episode. *0-2 in terms of good shows since Gerwitz got fired, which shows that Vince is the real problem.*


I agree, although I think that Steph is just as much to blame as Vince is given the noticable massive decline in the quality of Raw since she was promoted to Senior Vice President of Creative Writing back in 2006 (the last year Raw was consistently at least a half decent show each week, IMHO).

At this point, the only things that will give the show a chance of improvement are getting rid of the McMahons altogether because I think they've completely lost sight of what their audience actually want to watch (obviously won't happen though, it's their family business after all) and getting rid of Dave Kapoor, Head writer for Raw (how the fuck did he survive in his role while Gerwitz was demoted?) who doesn't seem to be able to put a decent structured show together.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bryan vs Ziggler was awesome.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Mason Ryan is defiantly getting involved with CM Punk somehow.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ziggler/Bryan was literally the only thing worth watching. Everything else was either shit or missable. 

I feel saddened that they teased Heyman and gave us an AJ/Cena/Vickie love-triangle. What putrid garbage.

Good match though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good to see Itsoeasy123 is still embarrassing himself regularly.

His posts are just jumbles of McMahon slurping, UFC denying, TNA hating, Cena Marking, Rock butthurt, IWC ranting/Distancing, modern GNR (lol) slurping etc.

"The wrong man won at WM 28, WAH WAH WAH !!!!"
..............................


I'll give this show a miss but i'll probably watch HIAC just to see how they protect Ryback, they probably won't.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ziggles vs DB was match of the friggin year. Liked Sheamus vs Punk as well, and the opener was great. Other than that...HOLY SHIT is this show ever booked on the fly. AJ affair? Game show? Not sure what this is leading to, but it's kind of a mess. And wtf @ Justin beating Cesaro clean? fpalm.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I was there, stadium was about 85% full. 

Ryback is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over w/ the live crowd, couldn't believe it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I've developed a habit lately of falling asleep around 930 during RAW and waking up at around 1. Worked well so far for me, haven't missed anything cool.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SummerLove, you should get the habit of sleeping through the whole show. You still won't miss anything cool. :stevie:


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

You can see why Vince is pissed at the writers after viewing the Cena/AJ/Vickie garb. Vickie says AJ is fraternising with a superstar but that it then turns into an affair. How are Cena and AJ having an affair...Perhaps it was a slip, but the last i checked Cena is now divorced from his wife in real life and isnt involved with anyone in the kayfabe world of WWE. Neither is AJ.

And if AJ and Cena even were having a personal kayfabe relationship then since when does it even matter considering the fact they have replaced AJ with Vickie who has had personal kayfabe relationships with both Edge whilst being an authority fiqure and is now managing Dolph. Hypocrisy or what.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Biggest Pop: Ryback

BTW, Sheamus got no love from the crowd


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EdgeHead103 said:


> Biggest Pop: Ryback
> 
> BTW, Sheamus got no love from the crowd


Noticed, that was one of his most horrible nights with the fans. Also, that crowd was ruthless

"feed Vickie less" 

Damn.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

SOSheamus said:


> And if AJ and Cena even were having a personal kayfabe relationship then since when does it even matter considering the fact they have replaced AJ with Vickie who has had personal kayfabe relationships with both Edge whilst being an authority fiqure and is now managing Dolph. Hypocrisy or what.


Isn't that the whole point lol.

People taking stuff like this too seriously.

It's a TV SHOW. Vickie being the one who's strongly against this, is what's supposed to happen, because most people know about Vickies past, so it'd make them madder knowing that it's Vickie of all people, who's against ths.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Apart from the Cena and AJ thing I loved that Raw, D Bry got another huge reaction, then had an awesome match with Ziggler!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Like others said, Punk/Ryback was the best part as I guess it should be. That powerbomb was one of the biggest I've ever seen. I thought Punk was going to go through the mat. :shocked:


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Noticed, that was one of his most horrible nights with the fans. Also, that crowd was ruthless
> 
> "feed Vickie less"
> 
> Damn.


No doubt the majority chanting that are fat as fuck.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty good but it helped I was watching it in chunks between essay writing. Good opener, Gabriel won a match which is always amazing, Bryan vs Ziggler was amazing, I quite enjoyed the Champ vs. Champ and Kane vs Show was passable, the story-line stuff went on a little but whatever.

I'd say like 7/10, average but enjoyable.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

EdgeHead103 said:


> I was there, stadium was about 85% full.
> 
> Ryback is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over w/ the live crowd, couldn't believe it.


I think the crowd seemed terrible on TV because it seemed like they didn't have the crowd mic going like they normally do.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I haven't watched the show yet, but you can see me just left to your TV screen wearing the Pink Dolph Ziggler shirt. 

When Vicki went to speak, I couldn't even hear her..

BTW, Del Rio was pretty cool with the live crowd, he was roaring the engine of this car multiple times during the commercial break, really playing to the crowd which was surprising.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ziggler vs Bryan FTW, great match


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> I think the crowd seemed terrible on TV because it seemed like they didn't have the crowd mic going like they normally do.


I thought the crowd showed real heat for Vickie on TV so I'm not so sure you can blame anything on that. Since you heard so much of the booing against her it has to mean something when it was almost silent at times on TV when you'd expect reactions, for example when Ryback tried to get the "feed me more" chant going after his match.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> I thought the crowd showed real heat for Vickie on TV so I'm not so sure you can blame anything on that. Since you heard so much of the booing against her it has to mean something when it was almost silent at times on TV when you'd expect reactions, for example when Ryback tried to get the "feed me more" chant going after his match.


This is what I'm talking about. You could _see_ the crowd going crazy and saying feed me more but you couldn't hear it. Same with other matches. You could see them going nuts, but there was no sound. It seemed like the crowd mic either wasn't going or they were having a hard time switching to it when they were supposed to.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> This is what I'm talking about. You could _see_ the crowd going crazy and saying feed me more but you couldn't hear it. Same with other matches. You could see them going nuts, but there was no sound. It seemed like the crowd mic either wasn't going or they were having a hard time switching to it when they were supposed to.


For the part with Ryback I mentioned the crowd didn't look into it either. A few of them were chanting but most in the close shot just stood there, which I didn't expect. You can compare that to when Rhodes Scholars won, which was a nice pop on the TV sound.

The sound was probably lower than normal but when RS and Vickie get really good reactions on the TV sound I don't think you can just blame that.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> For the part with Ryback I mentioned the crowd didn't look into it either. A few of them were chanting but most in the close shot just stood there, which I didn't expect. You can compare that to when Rhodes Scholars won, which was a nice pop on the TV sound.
> 
> The sound was probably lower than normal but when RS and Vickie get really good reactions on the TV sound I don't think you can just blame that.


Looked different to me. Like half the audience had Ryback signs. And the poster that was there said they were going crazy. For the vickie part, it was a very long segment and the boo's are a big part of her gig. They can leave the crowd mic on because they know she's going to be up there for a long time. For everyone else, there was like one second of cheering or booing then it went silent.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Looked different to me. Like half the audience had Ryback signs. And the poster that was there said they were going crazy. For the vickie part, it was a very long segment and the boo's are a big part of her gig. They can leave the crowd mic on because they know she's going to be up there for a long time. For everyone else, there was like one second of cheering or booing then it went silent.


I can of course not say anything how it was in the arena but I just don't find it plausible that they'd shut off the mics as that doesn't help the product in any way. They made the Goldberg chants as loud as you'd expect if they happen so why would everything else during the match be shut out due to some mic issue? And why would they shut any mics off when the big up and comer is trying to fire up the crowd and get his catchphrase more over?

And it's not just about Ryback either, it was the case throughout the show where some reactions were better than I expected and some were worse. I didn't expect the crowd to pop so much for Rhodes Scholars, for example, but they sure did.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a mixed bag of a show. The main event, Team Hell No game show segment and especially Ziggler versus Bryan were the highlights. I'm hoping Ziggler and Guerreros separation is permanent, Dolph will go further without her in my opinion. CM Punk and Ryback's feud progressed well enough, although it still seems a little daft to me having Cena promoting the number one contender rather than the man himself. But I guess Ryback needs the extra support. Other than that there wasn't an awful lot that was memorable to take away from Raw.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

It really seemed as if last night's show was hastily written a half hour before airing. Completely disorganized mess. Pretty disappointing for a go-home show. The Vince/AJ/Vickie segment was about as bad as anything that's been on Raw in weeks. 

Opening tag, Ziggler/Bryan, and the Punk/Ryback stuff were great, however.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

it was a great show, but i'm really feeling the effects of 3 hours, its just too damn long. I like how they get to build stuff up more, but just reduce it two hours and make every minute count, that will get you great shows every week plus they won't be too long. 

The Bryan/Ziggler match = GOAT, the crowd reactions and everything was perfect. I also like how they really built up the Rhodes/Sandow vs Kane/Bryan feud well.

Ryback/Punk was also built up well, the lumberjack match was kind of dull at times, i mean we've had 3 lumberjack matches in the build up to HIAC, but overall it advanced well. Punk promising to win/Ryback kicking his ass at the end of the show (specially the powerbomb) was great.

Cena/AJ/Vickie storyline is a good addition too, something fresh for the GM storyline. 

Kaitlyn/Eve segment was fun, more drama in the divas division (Y)

The opening match with Rhodes/Sandow vs Rey/Cara was great. 

Overall there were some awesome matches. Rhodes/Sandow vs Rey/Cara, Ziggler vs Bryan and The Main Event. The storylines also developed nicely. Go back to two hours please and try to book that with as much effort as they are 3 hours.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Gimmicky said:


> Pretty good but it helped I was watching it in chunks between essay writing. Good opener, Gabriel won a match which is always amazing, Bryan vs Ziggler was amazing, I quite enjoyed the Champ vs. Champ and Kane vs Show was passable, the story-line stuff went on a little but whatever.
> 
> I'd say like 7/10, average but enjoyable.


This is pretty much what I thought of it. I enjoyed that the show didn't open with a promo and went straight into the first match. I'm not familiar enough with Gabriel yet because I stopped watching WWE for a long time, but I like the guy so far. It was nice to see him take a win this time against Cesaro. I was on the edge of my seat when Bryan did the Figure 4 on Ziggler. The crowd WOOOing over and over again was also amazing. You know you've got a good match when the crowd chants "This is awesome!". The Kane vs Big Show match was okay. I've grown on Kane with a little bit of humor slapped on, but I just don't think "Oh it's a match with Kane involved? Oh he's got this." anymore. If he wins then great, but he isn't the unstoppable monster of a fighter he used to be. The main event was pretty cool. I actually thought it was awesome for it to be a lumberjack match, but I just didn't see any fighting chemistry between punk and Shaemus. All I really got out of that is _Punk gets thrown out Shaemus gets thrown out Punk gets thrown out Shaemus gets thrown out_ which is, indeed, all a part of lumberjack matches, but the fighting within the ring did little for me. I did like the end where Punk got continuously fed to Ryback by the lumberjacks. Punk looked so traumatized at the end.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Meh type of show.

Don't know why they booked a main event that they've been doing at House Shows. Not with Sheamus but hasn't Punk been fighting in lumberjack matches like every night for the last week? Why?

The AJ thing is completely random. I do not understand it. They should have just fired her if they wanted her out as GM. The whole "fraternizing" with Cena thing is weird and completely random. Not to mention replacing her with Vickie who's clearly been "fraternizing" with Ziggler for months. It seems like that whole thing was thrown together and written in like 30 minutes.

The question is if that's the case why? Why write that so quickly? Must be more than meets the eye I guess...although I tend to doubt it.

Just strange.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Cena/AJ/Vickie storyline is a good addition too, something fresh for the GM storyline.


Proof that fans don't have standards these days?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Duke Droese said:


> Proof that fans don't have standards these days?


Proof that AJ fans are as unscrupulous as Nick Diaz fans.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

vanboxmeer said:


> Proof that AJ fans are as unscrupulous as Nick Diaz fans.


I'm a Diaz fan.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This was hilariously bad, Im starting to think this is Vince's idea all along. 

"DAMMIT, WE NEED THOSE VIEWERS, PEOPLE CAN WATCH A GOOD SHOW LATER ON VCR, THEY'LL TUNE IN LIVE TO WATCH A TRAIN WRECK" :vince

Whoever in creative decided to fire the awful AJ and replace her with the only person worse in Vickie needs to get sent to an asylum. :disdrogba


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I seriously hope the WWE buck up their ideas. I have always been one of those people who will sit and watch WWE because I love the business, I'd have low expectations and not complain if something is shit, I'd just think of the positives, like last night with Ziggler/Bryan and the tag team action etc.

But seriously now, I'm starting to just think why am I even watching this? It's been 20 years of watching this and this is the lowest I have felt, and I sat through fucking Diesel and Mabel main eventing. They have the talent, they really do. Ziggler, Bryan, Barrett, Punk, Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Ohno, Tyson Kidd just to name a few and they just don't utilize any of them to the full capability.

Just start again WWE. After a PPV, maybe TLC as its the end of the year, just START again. Keep the belts on people who are holding them after TLC and just give them things to do, perhaps creativity on the fucking mic or something, let the fans know who the fuck they are, give them a reason to care for them. THEY ARE YOUR CHAMPIONS for goodness sake.

It's getting tedious now and I'm seriously getting bored, for the first time in seriously a LONG LONG time I actually scrapped Raw less than half way through and thought fuck this and went to sleep. I did catch up in the morning through Youtube and it shows I didn't miss anything (other than Ziggler and Bryan).

What a shame.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Cena-AJ storyline will suck. I'll cringe the whole way through it.

"If you ever need anything, I'll be there for you" Thought I was watching Emmerdale.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The Cena-AJ storyline will suck. I'll be cringe the whole way through it.
> 
> "If you ever need anything, I'll be there for you" Thought I was watching Emmerdale.


Team Steph. That's what WWE is moving to, teen drama and other tripe. While everyone else is going to somewhere else on Monday nights. It won't be long until they have crappy dramatic music to go along with their backstage segments.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope Lesnar beats the shit out of all these dumb people.

There's your storyline.

Cena/AJ/Ryback all F5'd into oblivion.

Now, start over with actual talented people chasing Punk.

But that's not happening because all of a sudden Vince is cheap and doesn't want to pay Lesnar for "non important" PPVs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SDWarrior said:


> This is what I'm talking about. You could _see_ the crowd going crazy and saying feed me more but you couldn't hear it. Same with other matches. You could see them going nuts, but there was no sound. It seemed like the crowd mic either wasn't going or they were having a hard time switching to it when they were supposed to.


But they magically remembered to turn up the mics to pick up the small golberg chants during his match? 

Really.... the crowd was flat and hardly anyone drew a reaction. Cena didn't even get that much of a reaction. So it wasn't a mic issue... it was just the crowd not giving a shit about a terrible, terrible show that is imploding before our very eyes week after week.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

This on the level on Nitro before WCW died.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked the fuck out for Gabriel winning. Really enjoyed Bryan/Zig as well. Ending was solid too.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

moonmop said:


> I hope Lesnar beats the shit out of all these dumb people.
> 
> There's your storyline.
> 
> ...


Maybe Lesnar didnt want to work that much?


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the flying fuck did I just watch? 

I thought we had a glimmer of hope when they removed AJ as GM, 
but we get a worse option in Vickie as Managing semi acting manager of something or other? 

But that wasnt the worst thing to come, we get a Claire Lynch storyline ????????










Please for the love of god go back to 2 hours, 3 hours is TOO long and is just being filled with utter crap!

And this was the go home show, seriously, 'FUCK THIS COMPANY!'

fpalm


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Horrendous episode of Raw.

It's the same shit every week. ADR v Ryder, Ryback v Miz, Kane v Big Show, all boring shit that has been done already. Boring Cena promo, Shit AJ/Cena angle, Vickie GM angle again?, pointless squash matches, fucking shitty, boring shit.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

My internet was gone yesterday, 2 minutes before Raw began, so I had to watch it today.

It was very very nice! 
I enjoyed the Divas fight very much! 
That was better than the actual Diva matches.  
I liked the other things, too. ^^ 
Vicki/Cena/Aj, I'm looking forward to it. 
Only the last match was a bit boring from time to time.

Edit: Okaaaay seems like I'm the only person who liked last nights Raw... 
okaaaay.. uhum... jeah. 
Just let us see, what they're doing with Cena/Aj. 
Maybe it will be good? 
Maybe Vince won't do what Cena wants and we get a pissed Cena? An angry Cena? Just maybe? Ever think about that? 
And the hints like "Cena, it's your fault." "Cena, you did that to Aj!" lol.. I think that'll lead to something good, not something stupid. But we never know.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I am still trying to wrap my head around this AJ storyline. 

So she gets forced into resignation for having an affair with a superstar, an accusation based entirely on the claims of someone who has a history of being dishonest and has an ax to grind with AJ anyway. Not only that, but Vickie is named the temp replacement despite the fact that when she was in power, she had an affair with the champion whom she favored, and then cheated on him with another WWE superstar AND is currently involved with a WWE superstar. 

And I am not even going to bother going into the past storylines with Vince McMahon, Stephanie McMahon, Triple H, & Eric Bischoff. 

So yeah, NONE of this is sinking in with me. Kronk, can you help explain this?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So I am still trying to wrap my head around this AJ storyline.
> 
> So she gets forced into resignation for having an affair with a superstar, an accusation based entirely on the claims of someone who has a history of being dishonest and has an ax to grind with AJ anyway. *Not only that, but Vickie is named the temp replacement despite the fact that when she was in power, she had an affair with the champion whom she favored, and then cheated on him with another WWE superstar AND is currently involved with a WWE superstar. *
> 
> ...


Like someone else in this thread stated, maybe that's the point...for Vikki to get even more heat than she already gets. OR the creative team just sucks at staying coherent as if that's even news. Just go along with it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I wasn't mad that Gabriel won. Not just because i like both Cesaro and Gabriel, but because he hasn't won a match in forever.

Hopefully they have a mini feud.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm just happy that a little girl isn't running things on Raw now


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alim said:


> I'm just happy that a little girl isn't running things on Raw now


Yeah, a 25 year old running RAW makes no sense. She's too young to even be working there anyways.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Horrible raw.
Bryan/ziggler was the only decent thing on the show.

Worst: Striker show(oh my god)
Cena selling the ppv, sucking ryback's dick
Vicky really!!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So I am still trying to wrap my head around this AJ storyline.
> 
> So she gets forced into resignation for having an affair with a superstar, an accusation based entirely on the claims of someone who has a history of being dishonest and has an ax to grind with AJ anyway. Not only that, but Vickie is named the temp replacement despite the fact that when she was in power, she had an affair with the champion whom she favored, and then cheated on him with another WWE superstar AND is currently involved with a WWE superstar.
> 
> ...


There are 2 options I can think of in regards to this seemingly random and out of no where story.

1. There is more to it than meets the eye that has yet to be revealed regarding AJ and whoever.

2. There is nothing more to it, and the WWE writers have officially stopped trying, and are now willing to be openly mocked by anyone with any intelligence.

I'd like to think for the sake of the writers option 1 is the answer...but I'm about 99% certain it's option 2. They are just morons.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

- Good opening match with the right team winning. Could be a enterteinign Tag Title match at the PPV. 
- Kingstong def. McGillyCutty. Nobody cares about Michael, cos he is never on TV. He is a good wrestler, but that's it. Kingston's yearly push will not make him a main eventer, but atleast he gets a reaction. 
- Good interaction between Cena and Punk, after the horrible Cena promo.
- Nice little win for Gabriel. I lokte both Gabriel and Cecaro, but both characters are very boring. 
- Iskipped to most of the AJ promo. It was just to long. 
- In what way would it help the Miz to face Ryback before his little title shot?? But it good to see the Miz getting Squashed. 
- good match between Bryan and Ziggler.
- Strange segment after the match. But Kane is briljant in his new role. 
- Boring Kane/Show match.
- ADR def a jobber
- Main event: Decent, not special. Atleast Punk won here.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Alim said:


> I'm just happy that a little girl isn't running things on Raw now


Vicki is basically a 40 year old version of AJ, bittered by experience. It's the same thing, only even more annoying (and less appealing on the eye). 

In the last 3 years, we've only had one Raw GM with good mic skills (Triple H, and that only lasted two months). That's an absolutely ludicrous statistic, considering the GM role is a central character that often anchors a large portion of the show. You'd have to go as far back as 2008 to find a permanent GM who could talk (Regal). 

Why can't we have a good [permanent] GM WWE? It's been 4 & a half years, for Christ sake.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It's never as bad as people make it out to be. Sometimes it seems like some people watch the show to bitch.


Bingo! That's what they do. They finish a show and come to this forum with all intentions to discuss every possible downside to a show. It's typical by now.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Meh, it wasn't terrible but it wasn't anything great either. It was alright.

I liked the Divas brawl. I think AJ/Cena thing is interesting to say the least. I would like to see exacty where they're going with this. The main even was cool but damn why do so many people hate Ryback? Jesus Christ talk about a guy who they built well and was consistent with it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

sharkboy22 said:


> Meh, it wasn't terrible but it wasn't anything great either. It was alright.
> 
> I liked the Divas brawl. I think AJ/Cena thing is interesting to say the least. I would like to see exacty where they're going with this. The main even was cool but damn why do so many people hate Ryback? Jesus Christ talk about a guy who they built well and was *consistent* with it.


Consistent? He went from squashing local jobbers on Smackdown to main eventing the HIAC PPV for the WWE Championship within a month. Inconsistency is half of the problem. The guy had no build. He went from doing nothing to main-eventing in a week. His only feud so far is a two week jig with Jinder Mahal.

Ryback squashed nobodies for a few months, beat Jinder, beat Miz, then got handed a title match. That's good build to you? It's borderline awful booking and the WWE are lucky they fell ass-backwards into a good position.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

There is so much of an average raw these days that could be cut out. In the 3 hours there is around 45 minutes worth of content.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Btw, during the Cena/Punk promo, were the fans chanting overrated? I could have sworn I heard them chanting overrated I just didn't know at, haha!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Btw, during the Cena/Punk promo, were the fans chanting overrated? I could have sworn I heard them chanting overrated I just didn't know at, haha!


Yes they did. It was especially noticeable when he came out for the main event (I think it was then).


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that Paul was pretty much offering another ruthless aggression type era to WWE and Vince turned it down? Vince is such an idiot. fpalm Right there shows that Vince cares more about his ego than the product.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Did anyone else notice that Paul was pretty much offering another ruthless aggression type era to WWE and Vince turned it down? Vince is such an idiot. fpalm Right there shows that Vince cares more about his ego than the product.


He care's more about Linda's success in senate.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Taker2theMoon said:


> He care's more about Linda's success in senate.


I hope he's happy when she loses cuz then he would have been putting on a shit product for nothing.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Once again creative logic comes into play AJ gets fired for allegedyly having an affair with a star, but Vickie who has been GM many times before has dated Ziggler, Edge and cheated on Edge with Biig Show has a gm type job? Don't even get me started on how many women Teddy has been with when he has been GM
fpalm and you wonder why raw has been getting low ratings lately, just make Heyman head writer and maybe, just maybe Raw will be better.





chbulls1_23 said:


> I hope he's happy when she loses cuz then he would have been putting on a shit product for nothing.


And CT is a democratic state so gl trying to win in a very liberal state linda :lmao


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Punk is really starting to piss me off. His character direction is just awful. 

They have destroyed him. 

Vickie as temp GM is one of the worst decisions I've ever seen. 

I swear this show is written 30minutes before it airs.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

If WWE have decided 'fraternization' is against the rules it might explain why Kelly Kelly got future endeavored


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

So Cena was implicated in an "affair" with AJ?
Cena just can't keep it in his pants. :lol
Love the way WWE sneaks some reality in to their storylines.

Reminds me of Cena & Mickie segments, way back when.

Wonder how fast it will end this time?

Also, as much as I like Vickie (don't Care what anyone says), I don't want to see her as GM again.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Btw, during the Cena/Punk promo, were the fans chanting overrated? I could have sworn I heard them chanting overrated I just didn't know at, haha!


Yeah they were. It seems like they were chanting it at Punk, but just 2 minutes before he got a decent pop and some CM Punk chants. Although they did start it right after Punk mentioned Ryback by name. So I thought maybe it was directed at him, but then wouldn't they have chanted that during Ryback's match? And yet they didn't.

So a schizophrenic audience I guess.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd were strange all night. Weren't they also chanting "boring" during Cesaro and Gabriel which just wasn't boring anyway? Real strange shit.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait, so it was implied Cena slept with a 15 year old looking girl? Fucking LOL.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I can just see in 10 years...

"Mom, last week I fraternized with Ashley and now she's pregnant!"


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I can just see in 10 years...
> 
> "Mom, last week I fraternized with Ashley and now she's pregnant!"


soft language at it's best, George Carlin is rolling in his grave


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> Once again creative logic comes into play AJ gets fired for allegedyly having an affair with a star, but Vickie who has been GM many times before has dated Ziggler, Edge and cheated on Edge with Biig Show has a gm type job? Don't even get me started on how many women Teddy has been with when he has been GM
> fpalm and you wonder why raw has been getting low ratings lately, just make Heyman head writer and maybe, just maybe Raw will be better.
> 
> 
> ...


all that stuff happened more than 3 weeks ago which means it doesn't count according to vince. wrestling fans are morons that don't remember very well. if heyman were in charge of creative 100% without stephanie the roadblock of anything actually creative and new in the way, then yes we'd all be in heaven watching some awesome raw's and smackdowns. it's never going to happen so the wwe will continue to suck ass and ratings will only get lower and lower.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think Bryan vs Ziggler was decent....bye bye AJ, that really wraps up the 3 hour RAW this week


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> The crowd were strange all night. Weren't they also chanting "boring" during Cesaro and Gabriel which just wasn't boring anyway? Real strange shit.


Oh I didn't hear that chant. I hope they didn't chant it because I found it enjoyable. At first when I saw that they were scheduled to fight again I was all like "What really? AGAIN?", but I kept watching and thought it was a nice revenge match.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

To put it bluntly, this past RAW was horrible and made fuck all sense, to the point where i actually believe monkeys with typewriters are writing the script.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FIREW0LF said:


> To put it bluntly, this past RAW was horrible and made fuck all sense, to the point where i actually believe monkeys with typewriters are writing the script.


I think we'd actually get better stuff with that...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

chbulls1_23 said:


> I hope he's happy when she loses cuz then he would have been putting on a shit product for nothing.


I wouldn't say "nothing." They've spent like 100 million dollars or something ridiculous for their campaigns. :lol


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I wouldn't say "nothing." They've spent like 100 million dollars or something ridiculous for their campaigns. :lol


Pretty soon we're gonna see Vince digging for food in a trash can. :lol jk jk He'll probably retire a pretty rich man actually.


----------



## RawZoneZombie (Oct 25, 2012)

why wont they let heyman take a stab at it, what does Vince have to lose? Makes sense to me.. AND GET FLAIR IN THERE, bring back some old school fans.. Hell I would take an NWO bastardization at this point, and I've been dreading that!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

If Jinder Mahal didn't run in and take the Brogue Kick and cause the distraction for Show to capitalize, Sheamus would have emerged victorious in the main event this past week. Mahal just saved your show from sinking even further goddamnit!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Speculation That CM Punk Had a Blade on Monday's RAW*

People on the comments said it could have been gum, which is probably what it was, but the pictures certainly make it look like a solid object.



> - There's a lot of speculation among online fans that WWE Champion CM Punk had a blade in his mouth during the Lumberjack main event on Monday's RAW. In the video and photo below, it appears Punk spit something out of his mouth right before RAW went off the air:
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lade_on_Monday_s_RAW.html#JY8TMHyeSUbygWRQ.99












Sorry if this has been posted, I did search, couldn't find anything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Speculation That CM Punk Had a Blade on Monday's RAW*

Most likely chewing gum.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Speculation That CM Punk Had a Blade on Monday's RAW*

Wow. That's obviously gum.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Speculation That CM Punk Had a Blade on Monday's RAW*

obv my left nut


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Speculation That CM Punk Had a Blade on Monday's RAW*



Rboogy said:


> obv my left nut


If the right one looks like that too, you need to get it looked at.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Speculation That CM Punk Had a Blade on Monday's RAW*

Do people really think someone's going to keep a sharp razor blade in their mouth. . .during a MATCH?

It's clearly some gum Punk was chewing.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Speculation That CM Punk Had a Blade on Monday's RAW*

I am pretty sure Punk isn't that stupid. The blade can cut his tongue/gum or worst go inside his throat.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah i remember seeing him spit out something, but I only caught it for a brief second. Just judging from the manner in which he had spit it out, he'd be bleeding from the mouth afterward.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think ive figured out where wwe creative have been getting their script ideas -


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Cm punk spits blade*

I'll just leave this here, look at 3:05 mark


http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=LEXsnLoeWAI


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Cm punk spits blade*

This will get moved/closed, come up before. probably a gum-ball.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Cm punk spits blade*

As if he'd keep a blade in his mouth, that'd be so fucking stupid. Probably just gum or something.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Punk's always chewing gum. It's probably that. I doubt he'd be stupid enough to carry a blade around in his mouth while wrestling a match.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

finally got around to watching my DVR'd episode...

fpalm

seriously though, i think the zig/db match, kane on the mic, and heyman's facepalming saved the episode for me. fast forwarded through almost everything else.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

So Punk wrestles with gum in his mouth...That's just as absurd as keeping a blade in there.

In all honesty though...The blade could have been put in his mouth after being dunked out the ring by Ryback rather than having it in there the whole time. Punk spit up a tiny bit of blood just before spitting whatever it was out. 

The coincidence of spitting blood just before, suggests to me it was a blade. I really dont think what he spits out at all looks like gum. Thats my opinion. It's a very short shot, but it looks to me also that once Punk spits it out he goes to grab it and potentially conceal it if it is indeed a blade.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

The champion vs champion lumberjack match on Raw anyone notice Cena, Alberto and team hell no werent there. It was just aload of mid carders/jobbers as lumberjacks and I dont think that was the largest lumberjack match at all so that was fucked up lol. Also does anyone think its funny to watch all the other talent come out to be lumberjacks and act like there into the match when really I bet none of them give a shit


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

You suck.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

i just remember being surprised how boring the whole thing was. it was like they half-assed the match cause there's so many lumberjacks and that alone will make it so exciting. the crowd was dead for the most part and it was a live wrestling crowd. they wanted to cheer, but the match and whole show was so crap they had no reason to. the champion vs champion match on main event was really good, but this was complete shit. raw has been going down the shitter last 2 weeks.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

They were all taking turns banging Kelly Kelly backstage.


----------



## ibax (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

Remember that wheel which picks what match wrestlers part-take in?

I could imagine a dart board in creative#s office, and they just throw it n whatever lands happens.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

Pretty sure Del Rio was there and Cena is still recovering from injury, and whatever, the point of a lumberjack match is just to have people to beat up guys when they get thrown out. You don't need big names for that.

This thread feels pointless.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

The biggest lumberjack match ever on Raw!!!11 looked just like every other lumberjack match to me. And even if they weren't there...who cares?. The only lumberjack that made a difference was Big Show.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

did Cena ever appear in any lumberjack?

Alberto - he's rich and he doesn't care about other's business.

Team Hell No - don't know.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

Who cares?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

I don't recall John Cena ever participating as a lumberjack in his entire career, so there ya go for that one. I'm positively sure Alberto Del Rio was there. As far as why Team Hell-No weren't involved in it, not a clue.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

I think the whole "biggest lumberjack" thing was a play on the big show's involvement.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

John Cena is above them and Team Hell No can do whatever they want. alberto was there.

but you're right about the lumberjacks not giving a damn. look at Mason Ryan's face, he is either high or just realized he forgot to set the tivo to record his once per year air time.

as soon as Ryback shows up, that whole ringside goes crazy..except for Mason Ryan.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

probably so he could bang AJ in the back like Vince used to let HBK super kick Sunny pussy in the back


----------



## ibax (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

Ryback demolishes most of the roster and make them look like uber jobbers; why not everyone attack him?, dumb much?


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*



Skyfall said:


> John Cena is above them and Team Hell No can do whatever they want. alberto was there.
> 
> but you're right about the lumberjacks not giving a damn. look at Mason Ryan's face, he is either high or just realized he forgot to set the tivo to record his once per year air time.
> 
> as soon as Ryback shows up, that whole ringside goes crazy..except for Mason Ryan.


This ***** aint scared of no ryback


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

It was the biggest lumberjack match in history, so next time the'll just put Kane out there, and once again call it "the biggest lumberjack match in history."

To bad nobody cares


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

I thought Alberto was there. I don't feel like watching it again to check. Doesn't matter anyway, the lumberjacks don't serve any major purpose so I don't see why it matters who's out there.


----------



## canadian_jabroni (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

ADR was there, dont know what lumberjack match you were watching


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*

Ok just re watched the footage and Alberto was there but Cena, Daniel Bryan, Kane were not there

Also why didnt the lumberjacks attack Ryback all those guys could of easily took down Ryback and given him a beating


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Lumberjack match on Raw - Cena, Alberto, team hell no werent there*



Green Light said:


> They were all taking turns banging Kelly Kelly backstage.


:lmao

I knew Batista was returning at some point...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So nobody gets an entrance anymore, after RAW went to three hours.

They extended the time merely for all the promos to be longer.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Any injury news on Sin Cara?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"_Mr. Nose Day Off_" says Michael Cole.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wrong thread, bro.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"_Mr. Nose Day Off_" says Michael Cole.


----------

